# Uomi e Donne traditori/trici ...



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

... nella peggiore delle ipotesi, le/i vostre/i  compagne/i/mogli venissero a sapere che le/li state tradendo ... cosa fareste?

A voi le risposte.​
:leggi:​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2011)

Sarei geloso


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sarei geloso


no Quibbel, la domanda era:

. se tu fossi un traditore,  tradisci la tua morosa ed esci con un'altra donna  
. la morosa ti scopre 
. tu come ti comporti? come reagisci?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... nella peggiore delle ipotesi, le/i vostre/i compagne/i/mogli venissero a sapere che le/li state tradendo ... cosa fareste?
> 
> A voi le risposte.​
> 
> :leggi:​


Bella domanda, mi piacerebbe avere anche una bella risposta.
Credo che quello che farei dipenderebbe molto dalla sua reazione, che posso immaginare quale sia ma non nè ho la certezza.
In questo momento non so se avrei la forza per lottare per noi.
Credo mi allontanerei per un po', per capire e per lasciargli il tempo di capire.
Poi su basi diverse, potremmo anche ricostruire.
Forse potrebbe essere la molla che mi spinge ad aprirmi di più con lui e  a vedere le sue reazioni


----------



## Sabina (30 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella domanda, mi piacerebbe avere anche una bella risposta.
> Credo che quello che farei dipenderebbe molto dalla sua reazione, che posso immaginare quale sia ma non nè ho la certezza.
> In questo momento non so se avrei la forza per lottare per noi.
> Credo mi allontanerei per un po', per capire e per lasciargli il tempo di capire.
> ...


Potrebbe essere uno stimolo ad un nuovo inizio... ma e' molto pericoloso. Significa che dovresti assumerti il rischio di poterlo perdere.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere uno stimolo ad un nuovo inizio... ma e' molto pericoloso. Significa che dovresti assumerti il rischio di poterlo perdere.


Lo so... Ma qui si parla nel caso mi scoprisse, sicuramente non sarò io a dirglielo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> no Quibbel, la domanda era:
> 
> . se tu fossi un traditore, tradisci la tua morosa ed esci con un'altra donna
> . la morosa ti scopre
> . tu come ti comporti? come reagisci?


 ops ... con la tendenza di andare contro ho letto male ... però tutto sommato sarebbe una reazione che nessun tradito si aspetterebbe :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ops ... *con la tendenza di andare contro ho letto male ...* però tutto sommato sarebbe una reazione che nessun tradito si aspetterebbe :rotfl:



... contro chi? ... o cosa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2011)

Negherei tutto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Negherei tutto


 Anche se facessi il geloso?


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ops ... con la tendenza di andare contro ho letto male ... però tutto sommato sarebbe una reazione che nessun tradito si aspetterebbe :rotfl:


E te pareva :racchia:


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... nella peggiore delle ipotesi, le/i vostre/i compagne/i/mogli venissero a sapere che le/li state tradendo ... cosa fareste?
> 
> A voi le risposte.​


 
Credo che non si possa determinare a priori, le reazioni potrebbero essere determinate dalle situazioni che il traditore sta vivendo tra le due sponde singolarmente.

Mi immagino traditore, immagino di essere innamorato di mia moglie, l'unica reazione che vedo possibile è affrontarla a viso aperto, cercando di condurla al ragionamento ben conoscendo quali siano i conflitti, tra sentimento e istinto, di una persona tradita. Certe situazioni poi divengono molto dilatate, in tutti i sensi, altro non resterebbe che procedere "a vista" nel tentativo di porvi rimedio. Intanto romperei definitivamente i ponti con l'altra.

Onestamente non vedo altre possibilità.


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Credo che non si possa determinare a priori, le reazioni potrebbero essere determinate dalle situazioni che il traditore sta vivendo tra le due sponde singolarmente.
> 
> Mi immagino traditore, immagino di essere innamorato di mia moglie, *l'unica reazione che vedo possibile è affrontarla a viso aperto*, cercando di condurla al ragionamento ben conoscendo quali siano i conflitti, tra sentimento e istinto, di una persona tradita. Certe situazioni poi divengono molto dilatate, in tutti i sensi, altro non resterebbe che procedere "a vista" nel tentativo di porvi rimedio. Intanto romperei definitivamente i ponti con l'altra.
> 
> Onestamente non vedo altre possibilità.


GIA', Manhattan, tu parli da tradito (se non sbaglio) ... purtroppo la loro reazione e' diversa ... alcuni cercano di incolpare il compagno/a del loro "tradire", son pochi quelli che accettano la colpa/sbaglio/fallo  .


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Credo che non si possa determinare a priori, le reazioni potrebbero essere determinate dalle situazioni che il traditore sta vivendo tra le due sponde singolarmente.
> 
> Mi immagino traditore, immagino di essere innamorato di mia moglie, l'unica reazione che vedo possibile è affrontarla a viso aperto, cercando di condurla al ragionamento ben conoscendo quali siano i conflitti, tra sentimento e istinto, di una persona tradita. Certe situazioni poi divengono molto dilatate, in tutti i sensi, altro non resterebbe che procedere "a vista" nel tentativo di porvi rimedio. Intanto romperei definitivamente i ponti con l'altra.
> 
> Onestamente non vedo altre possibilità.


Traditore e innamorato del partner che si tradisce la vedo difficile. A meno che sia una mera questione sessuale, ricerca di conferme che il partner ufficiale non riesce a darci. Ciò che non toglie che alla prima occasione di crisi potrebbe ricapitare.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA', caro amico, tu parli da tradito (se non sbaglio) ... purtroppo la loro reazione e' diversa ... alcuni cercano di incolpare il compagno/a del loro "tradire", son pochi quelli che accettano la colpa/sbaglio/fallo  .


Ma no Marì dai, tutti lo accettano, prima o poi. L'importante è capire che non è possibile risolvere le crisi scappando tra le braccia di un altro/a. Questo credo sia più complicato da assimilare.


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ciò che non toglie che alla prima occasione di crisi potrebbe ricapitare.


EmKey, mentre scrivevo pensavo le stesse cose.

Tu hai voluto approfondire, e l'hai fatto bene, ma la domanda era circoscritta e lasciava poco spazio alla soggettività delle situazioni.


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA', caro amico, tu parli da tradito (se non sbaglio) ... purtroppo la loro reazione e' diversa ... alcuni cercano di incolpare il compagno/a del loro "tradire", son pochi quelli che accettano la colpa/sbaglio/fallo  .


Non sbagli...però mentire di fronte all'evidenza e arrampicarmi sugli specchi...non mi ci vedo proprio. Figuriamoci poi cercare capri espiatori. La vedo una cosa ridicola e cadere nel ridicolo lo eviterei come la peste.

E' una questione di dignità e senso di responsabilità.


----------



## Papero (30 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Negherei tutto


Idem, negherei tutto e voterei Vendola


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non sbagli...però mentire di fronte all'evidenza e arrampicarmi sugli specchi...non mi ci vedo proprio. Figuriamoci poi cercare capri espiatori. La vedo una cosa ridicola e cadere nel ridicolo lo eviterei come la peste.
> *
> E' una questione di dignità e senso di responsabilità.*


:up:       ​ 










.​


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mi assumerei le mie responsabilità..
ma comunque è difficile dare un'opinione! secondo me bisogna trovarsi nella situazione per capire! magari adesso ti dico che mi assumerei le mie responsabilità..poi magari davanti al fatto compiuto non è cosi!
comunque io non ho mai tradito quindi non so.... magari dovrei provare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi assumerei le mie responsabilità..
> ma comunque è difficile dare un'opinione! secondo me bisogna trovarsi nella situazione per capire! magari adesso ti dico che mi assumerei le mie responsabilità..poi magari davanti al fatto compiuto non è cosi!
> *comunque io non ho mai tradito quindi non so....* magari dovrei provare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Appunto non fai numero, avrebbero dovuto rispondere i/le traditori/trici  ma per loro e' una supposizione da non prendere in considerazione.



.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto non fai numero, avrebbero dovuto rispondere i/le traditori/trici  ma per loro e' una supposizione da non prendere in considerazione.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 giusto!


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto non fai numero, avrebbero dovuto rispondere i/le traditori/trici  ma per loro e' una supposizione da non prendere in considerazione.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Peccato che qui tutti i traditi che ci sono lo hanno scoperto...si vede che i traditi sono molto ma molto sottovalutati. Quitnina, mai negare l'evidenza anche se la prassi dice negare e sempre negare, c'è un momento i cui bisogna alzare bandiera bianca per non fare la figura dei deficienti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che qui tutti i traditi che ci sono lo hanno scoperto...si vede che i traditi sono molto ma molto sottovalutati. Quitnina, mai negare l'evidenza anche se la prassi dice negare e sempre negare, c'è un momento i cui bisogna alzare bandiera bianca per non fare la figura dei deficienti.




e va beh io parlavo per ipotesi, visto che non sono mai stata beccata

credo che se potessi negherei... il negabile...

se poi mi beccano a letto con un altro mi sa che è difficile negare!


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che qui tutti i traditi che ci sono lo hanno scoperto...*si vede che i traditi sono molto ma molto sottovalutati*. Quitnina, mai negare l'evidenza anche se la prassi dice negare e sempre negare, c'è un momento i cui bisogna alzare bandiera bianca per non fare la figura dei deficienti.


 è già...ma alla fine come si dice... prima o poi la verità viene sempre a galla!


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che qui tutti i traditi che ci sono lo hanno scoperto...si vede che i traditi sono molto ma molto sottovalutati. Quitnina, mai negare l'evidenza anche se la prassi dice negare e sempre negare, c'è un momento i cui bisogna alzare bandiera bianca per non fare la figura dei deficienti.


... e sai perche' ... loro si credono/sentono in una botte di ferro ma ... non sanno che c'e' sempre "L'Imprevisto", il "per puro caso"  .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e sai perche' ... loro si credono/sentono in una botte di ferro ma ... non sanno che c'e' sempre "L'Imprevisto", il "per puro caso"  .



ma chi l'ha detto scusa che ci sentiamo in una botte di ferro?

Io no

anzi............


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e va beh io parlavo per ipotesi, visto che non sono mai stata beccata
> 
> credo che se potessi negherei... il negabile...
> 
> *se poi mi beccano a letto con un altro mi sa che è difficile negare!*


E cosa faresti?


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha detto scusa che ci sentiamo in una botte di ferro?
> 
> Io no
> 
> anzi............


... non tu, ma tanti altri/e si


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E cosa faresti?




fingerei un'amnesia temporanea e mi guarderei intorno stupita come dire "ma questo chi cazzo è?????????"


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> fingerei un'amnesia temporanea e mi guarderei intorno stupita come dire "ma questo chi cazzo è?????????"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... sii seria dai


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

non lo so

spero che non capiti mai

è anche per questo forse che tra me e i miei amanti ci sono sempre stati centinaia di km.....

è un'eventualità terribile


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non lo so
> 
> spero che non capiti mai
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :yes:




ma tu li hai beccati a letto????


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu li hai beccati a letto????


No :ira: se lo avessi beccato a letto :mrgreen: lui sotto terra, ed io in una galera americana :rotfl::rotfl: ... sono molto impulsiva


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> No :ira: se lo avessi beccato a letto :mrgreen: lui sotto terra, ed io in una galera americana :rotfl::rotfl: ... sono molto impulsiva




Sì, ti capisco

Ma posso chiederti invece come li hai beccati? (e non è per farmi furba, eh; in questo momento il mio unico amante è il mio gatto)


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> fingerei un'amnesia temporanea e mi guarderei intorno stupita come dire "ma questo chi cazzo è?????????"



Ehm... non mi ricordo il titolo di quel film con Walter Matthau... cmq, a parte la MIA temporanea amnesia, era il racconto di un uomo che aveva deciso di darsi alle scappatelle e un suo amico lo istruiva.
Uno dei racconti "sapienziali" che gli trasmette riguarda la massima del negare tutto.
Un uomo sorpreso con l'amante dalla moglie, nudi a letto, comincia a rivestirsi in tutta tranquillità -idem l'amante.
Il dialogo tra moglie e marito è surreale...
Lei: "ma cosa ci fai con questa?!?!"
"questa chi?"
"ma lei!!!"
"dove?"
"a letto, con lei!!!"
"di chi parli cara?"

E via dicendo, fino a che l'amante è uscita di casa, e lui è in poltrona a leggere. La moglie rimane talmente stravolta che dubita di se stessa e crede di esseresi sognata tutto.

La scena è fantastica, scusate...

Cmq, il film finisce con il potenziale traditore che arrivato al punto, pensa alla moglie e torna correndo a casa


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> No :ira: se lo avessi beccato a letto :mrgreen: lui sotto terra, ed io in una galera americana :rotfl::rotfl: ... sono molto impulsiva


 bè dai in una situazione del genere mi sembra una reazione quasi normale!!! sai che io per poco non ce lo beccavo per davvero!! lo stronzo se la portava a casa mia!!


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè dai in una situazione del genere mi sembra una reazione quasi normale!!! sai che io per poco non ce lo beccavo per davvero!! lo stronzo se la portava a casa mia!!


 
pure pirla, sprovveduto, tirchio e irrispettoso

non ti sei persa niente

tranne il tempo che ci hai sprecato e lo sforzo per vederlo migliore della merdina (scusa, eh?) che è


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pure pirla, sprovveduto, tirchio e irrispettoso
> 
> non ti sei persa niente
> 
> tranne il tempo che ci hai sprecato e lo sforzo per vederlo migliore della merdina (scusa, eh?) che è


 hai ragione!!


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, ti capisco
> 
> Ma posso chiederti invece come li hai beccati? (e non è per farmi furba, eh; in questo momento il mio unico amante è il mio gatto)


Una semplice telefonata per avvertirlo che un suo amico lo cercava, al lavoro mi dissero che era andato via perche' non si sentiva bene (questo alle 8 del mattino) ... alle 2 del pomeriggio rincaso' (di regola doveva rincasare alle 5 del pomeriggio) tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio  , gli chiesi come mai cosi presto  lui mi disse che al lavoro c'era poco da fare e se ne era andato :incazzato: ... da li parti' "l'Inquisizione" :mrgreen:, un quarto d'ora dopo sapevo quasi tutto, 3 ore dopo spedi' un fax di dimissioni  e poi poi poi, etc etc etc: mazzate a volonta'


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una semplice telefonata per avvertirlo che un suo amico lo cercava, al lavoro mi dissero che era andato via perche' non si sentiva bene (questo alle 8 del mattino) ... alle 2 del pomeriggio rincaso' (di regola doveva rincasare alle 5 del pomeriggio) tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio  , gli chiesi come mai cosi presto  lui mi disse che al lavoro c'era poco da fare e se ne era andato :incazzato: ... da li parti' "l'Inquisizione" :mrgreen:, un quarto d'ora dopo sapevo quasi tutto, 3 ore dopo spedi' un fax di dimissioni  e poi poi poi, etc etc etc: mazzate a volonta'



perché le dimissioni? era una collega?


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché le dimissioni? era una collega?


SI. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI. :mrgreen:



E la conoscevi?


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E la conoscevi?


No, non ero mai andata in quel posto ... non sono una moglie rompi coglioni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, non ero mai andata in quel posto ... non sono una moglie rompi coglioni.



Ma poi ha trovato facilmente un altro lavoro?


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma poi ha trovato facilmente un altro lavoro?


Si, la telefonata dell'amico era appunto per il nuovo lavoro che lui aspettava da tempo ... nell'intervallo si era dato a far cazzate


----------



## pescerosso (31 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so... Ma qui si parla nel caso mi scoprisse, sicuramente non sarò io a dirglielo


L'essere scoperti è sicuramente peggio che confessare. Oltre alla "questione " in se' ti verrà sempre rinfacciato il fatto che non sei stata sincera neanche nell'ammettere la cosa. Parlo per esperienza personale.... ovviamente.
Il perdono con una confessione "spontanea" forse riesce piu'facilmente. Anche se facile non è forse l'aggettivo piu' giusto!


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2011)

cioè sembra che se non si scopre il fatto non avvenga....ma la sostanza è che il tradimento c'è o c'è stato comunque e la questione morale (per chi se la pone) va oltre.
questo eventuale negare l'evidenza è l'impresentabile calpestio dell'intelligenza dell'altro.
oltre al danno la beffa


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè sembra che se non si scopre il fatto non avvenga....ma la sostanza è che il tradimento c'è o c'è stato comunque e la questione morale (per chi se la pone) va oltre.
> questo eventuale negare l'evidenza è l'impresentabile calpestio dell'intelligenza dell'altro.
> oltre al danno la beffa


Posso dirti una cosa sinceramente?
Tu hai la più pallida idea di quanti fatti "non sono mai avvenuti" in un'aula di tribunale? 
Pensaci...per quante persone in un tribunale...finisce.."oltre al danno la beffa".

Per quanto la giri...noi esseri umani siamo legati a tempo e spazio.
Se tu sei a Genova e io a Verona, girela come vuoi, ma io non assisto fisicamente alla tua vita, e tu alla mia.


----------



## pescerosso (31 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè sembra che se non si scopre il fatto non avvenga....ma la sostanza è che il tradimento c'è o c'è stato comunque e la questione morale (per chi se la pone) va oltre.
> questo eventuale negare l'evidenza è l'impresentabile calpestio dell'intelligenza dell'altro.
> oltre al danno la beffa


 
Sicuramente, pero' quanto sei nel "vortice" del tradimento fai cose, dici cose, che mai avresti pensato di dire di fare.
E la cosa piiu' tragica è che non te ne rendi neanche conto...... Almeno a me è capitato cosi'.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> EmKey, mentre scrivevo pensavo le stesse cose.
> 
> Tu hai voluto approfondire, e l'hai fatto bene, ma la domanda era circoscritta e lasciava poco spazio alla soggettività delle situazioni.


EmKey? E' la prima volta che mi chiamano così, mi devo preoccupare?


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè sembra che se non si scopre il fatto non avvenga....ma la sostanza è che il tradimento c'è o c'è stato comunque e la questione morale (per chi se la pone) va oltre.
> *questo eventuale negare l'evidenza è l'impresentabile calpestio dell'intelligenza dell'altro.*
> *oltre al danno la beffa*


:up:


----------



## Eliade (31 Gennaio 2011)

In via del tutto ipotetica, non so se ammetterei o starei zitta. Non negherei di certo, quando sono molto in difetto verso una persona al massimo non riesco a rispondere.

Di sicuro sopporterei a testa ultra bassa, nel caso venissi perdonata, tutte le frecciatine e tutte le condizioni per poter riacquistare la sua fiducia, sempre se volessi anche io recuperare il rapporto...altrimenti so già che coglierei la palla al balzo per dileguarmi. :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> In via del tutto ipotetica, non so se ammetterei o starei zitta. Non negherei di certo, quando sono molto in difetto verso una persona al massimo non riesco a rispondere.
> 
> Di sicuro sopporterei a testa ultra bassa, nel caso venissi perdonata, tutte le frecciatine e tutte le condizioni per poter riacquistare la sua fiducia, sempre se volessi anche io recuperare il rapporto...altrimenti so già che coglierei la palla al balzo per dileguarmi. :condom:


Ti quoto.:up::up::up:
Sei una donnina saggia!


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quanti mesi di "battutine" sopporteresti"?
> Il mio amante e' già a 5 mesi di battutine più o meno pesanti quasi quotidiane.


Sabina mi spiace ma ho una brutta sensazione...


----------



## Eliade (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quanti mesi di "battutine" sopporteresti"?
> Il mio amante e' già a 5 mesi di battutine più o meno pesanti quasi quotidiane.


Tanti mesi...
Ho sopportato molti più di 5 mesi di battutine (e anche altro), per un qualcosa di cui non avevo colpa, figurati se dovessi farlo per poter recuperare l'amore/fiducia/ecc della persona con cui voglio stare!

Poi scusami, ma il tuo amante non le sopporta di certo per recuperare il rapporto con la moglie...
C'è una bella differenza...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Gennaio 2011)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Sicuramente, pero' quanto sei nel *"vortice"* del tradimento fai cose, dici cose, che *mai avresti pensato* di dire di fare.
> E la cosa piiu' *tragica* è che *non te ne rendi neanche conto*...... Almeno a me è capitato cosi'.


Quoto e sottolineo questo post: è esemplare di cosa sia e di cosa significhi il tradimento per molti traditori.

Tragedia, vortice, inconsapevolezza.

Quando si tradisce in questo modo è come girare per strada con una freccia rossa puntata sulla testa che reca scritto TRADITORE.

Io trovo che l'espressione massima dell'ardore (o definitelo come vi pare)
provato per l'amante  dovrebbe limitarsi a quei momenti trascorsi a distanza 0:  tutto il resto (dicasi contorno di romanticherie varie, dagli sms alle mail al voler per forza condividere serate o occasioni o presenze in luoghi speciali) serve solo ad aumentare esponenzialmente il rischio di venire scoperti. Poi rimane poco da negare.

L'essere scoperti in flagranza dipende tutto dalla scia di debolezze che ci si lascia dietro.....


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Cioe'?


Il tuo bisogno di conferme potrebbe essere il sintomo di qualcosa che è cambiato in lui. E non sto parlando della scoperta del tradimento...


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anch'io all'inizio... c'è stato un periodo in cui l'ho stressato parecchio, evitavo di cercarlo e ho dichiarato più volte di finirla così. Avrebbe facilmente potuto prendere l'opportunità che gli davo... una moglie a casa che gli rompe, l'amante pure..
> Io mi sono un po' "staccata" e lui si e' riavvicinato. Ora ci sentiamo con più tranquillità (questo dipende dal fatto che io sono più tranquilla). Quanto e' preso lui? Non lo so... so solo che stavolta rischia veramente la famiglia e non e' un tipo da farlo solo per qualche scopata. Senza considerare che potrebbe farsela senza "l'impegno" che richiede un amante.
> Cosa intendevi di preciso tu?


Fino a quando la cosa, così com'è, starà bene a te, tutto continuerà. Nel momento in cui chiederai di più, perchè tu quel di più lo vorresti (giustamente, da donna innamorata quale sei), non so se lui avrà il coraggio.


----------



## Eliade (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si hai ragione... scusa il paragone.
> Io purtroppo ho un brutto carattere... le battutine mi da' fastidio sia farle che riceverle se e' sempre per la stessa motivazione. A farle (intendo in modo continuativo) mi sembra di passare per una rompipalle e perciò allontanerei ulteriormente la persona che mi interessa, nel riceverle dopo un po' non ci vedrei più ... meglio sola ma tranquilla. Forse e' un modo di fare un po' egoista... ma sono così.


Ma scusa di cosa? Figurati...

Comunque, io penso che la rabbia di chi sia tradito si riversa sempre in battutine e accuse vere e proprie. Quando una ferita brucia ancora e hai la causa di tale ferita sotto gli occhi, tutti i giorni, credo sia anche normale dargli "fastidio", vuoi per sciocca ripicca, vuoi per sciocca rivalsa, o per altro.
Credo che se fossi io il traditore, il minimo che possa fare sia non rispondere a battutine e fare tutto quello che il tradito senta il bisogno di ricevere per riacquistare fiducia.

Poi è ovvio, se la cosa si protrae a lungo (ben oltre i 5 mesi), forse si potrebbe prendere in considerazione l'idea di allontanarsi, ma di questo non saprei dire...va ben al di la delle ipotesi (per quel che riguarda me).


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> in passato ho sofferto molto per amore... ed e' per questo che ho scelto mio marito come compagno. Ma non avevo previsto che poteva capitarmi questo.


Hai scelto tuo marito perchè eri sicura che non ti avrebbe fatto soffrire?


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina...solo 5 mesi? Se si viene scoperti il minimo è aspettarsi battutine ed altro per almeno un paio di anni...5 mesi sono il nulla. Prima di guarire la ferita di un tradimento può superare benissimo anche il migliaio di giorni.
Comunque come disse Minerva, negare l'evidenza è una pura offesa alla intelligenza del tradito, oltre che dargli dello sfigato, dargli anche dello stupido è troppo.
Però da quanto mi ricordo la mia ex ha provato a negare, poi a dirmi che era imperdonabile che avessi guardato la sua mail e dopo guardandomi bene ha capito solo una cosa...che quando una persona è sconvolta non ci si para il culo così, troppo pericoloso. Con il senno del poi...magari avesse continuato, io mi sarei sfogato per benino e 2 anni di merda non sarebbero passati.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si, si e' dimostrato il ragazzo che più aveva saputo amarmi e darmi la sicurezza che in quel periodo della mia vita avevo bisogno. E così e' stato. Lui c'è sempre... e quello che gli sto facendo e' terribile.


Travestire il bisogno con l'amore prima o poi fa pagare le conseguenze. Sabina è il gioco delle parti, tu avevi bisogno di sicurezza, lui di trovare una donna che si facesse proteggere. Poi Sabina è diventata grande e... spero che quest'uomo (l'altro) non ti deluda...


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> EmKey? E' la prima volta che mi chiamano così, mi devo preoccupare?


Perché non è un modo carino? Preferisci EmmeKappa?

Semmai devo essere io a preoccuparmi visto che Marì mi ha chiamato "caro amico"...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non so di preciso che situazione lui abbia a casa e come si comporti nei riguardi di sua moglie (e' lui che qualche volta si confida, io preferisco non chiedere). Immagino che per lei non sia facile, visto che secondo me lui non si sta impegnando un granché (ci manca il cuore, manca il desiderio sessuale)... quello che lo tiene li' principalmente e' il figlio e la "pigrizia" di affrontare una separazione. *E forse a lei va bene così.* Non credo sia un passo facile separarsi.
> Ti hanno rinfacciato per mesi cose che non avevi fatto?


o forse no

forse crede al poco che lui dice
si attacca al poco che lui dà

e quelle che lui chiama frecciatine, per lei sono tentativi di disinvoltura

tu sai come sia devastante subire un tradimento :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si hai ragione.... non conosco la loro situazione in casa, so solo che per lui il restare li' non e' stato dettato da una scelta d'amore per lei. Le vuole sicuramente molto bene... e' una situazione analoga a quella mia e di mio marito, solo che hanno qualche problema di litigio in più (lui racconta che a volte arrivano a parlare di separazione). Ma questo c'era anche prima che arrivassi io... io ho aggravato la situazione. Quello che lei ha scoperto poi non e' stato piacevole, in quanto leggendo i nostri messaggi ha capito che non era solo sesso, ma un livello di coinvolgimento molto più alto.


 
io non vorrei un uomo che resti con me così

a mio marito, per quello che mi fu possibile in momenti di scarsa lucidità, cercai di "agevolare" l'uscita proprio per evitare questo

sto vivendo l'aberrante situazione di un amico che, poco dopo essere stato messo alla porta da una moglie che io, al suo posto, avrei lasciato molti anni prima (senza motivi di tradimento da nessuna delle 2 parti), ha scoperto di avere una malattia orribile, con lungo decorso ed esito certamente infausto, e ha accettato l'offerta della moglie di rientrare in casa
capisco tutto: l'opportunità di vivere il quotidiano con i figli, il desiderio di credere che lei l'abbia fatto per amore, l'esigenza di essere accudito da qualcuno ecc. ecc.

ma io, nonostante sia credente, dico che probabilmente al posto suo non l'avrei accettato: son contenta che lui la pensi diversamente, ma io avrei scelto una finestra molto alta


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non vorrei un uomo che resti con me così
> 
> a mio marito, per quello che mi fu possibile in momenti di scarsa lucidità, cercai di "agevolare" l'uscita proprio per evitare questo
> 
> ...


 un tristissimo classico quello del marito malato che torna dalla moglie per essere curato.
è difficile pensare di lasciarlo morire altrove pensando ai figli.
situazione lacerante


----------



## Sabina (1 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non vorrei un uomo che resti con me così
> 
> a mio marito, per quello che mi fu possibile in momenti di scarsa lucidità, cercai di "agevolare" l'uscita proprio per evitare questo
> 
> ...


Situazione tristissima.... ma la vita e' anche questo. Molto coraggiosa la tua amica... sara' straziante a livello emotivo, ancor di più visto che la malattia e' a lungo decorso.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Perché non è un modo carino? Preferisci EmmeKappa?
> 
> Semmai devo essere io a preoccuparmi visto che Marì mi ha chiamato "caro amico"...


Perchè preoccuparti?


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè preoccuparti?


...ma per la mia incolumità! Tu che pensavi...tendenziosa.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> ...ma per la mia incolumità! Tu che pensavi...tendenziosa.


Io non penso. Pensare troppo fa male, la mente inganna


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io non penso. Pensare troppo fa male, la mente inganna


E no! Hai già detto che uno dei tuoi peggiori vizi è pensare troppo...scherzo eh!


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E no! Hai già detto che uno dei tuoi peggiori vizi è pensare troppo...scherzo eh!


Urca, che gaffe! Va beh ho anche scritto che si cambia ogni giorno. Sarò una donna camaleontica...


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Perché non è un modo carino? Preferisci EmmeKappa?
> 
> Semmai devo essere io a preoccuparmi visto che *Marì mi ha chiamato "caro amico"...*


Guarda che se ti crea dei problemi posso cancellare quel "caro amico"  .


PS trovami il post che correggo :mrgreen:  .


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sarò una donna camaleontica...


Ma sarai semplicemente una donna....


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che se ti crea dei problemi posso cancellare quel "caro amico"  .
> 
> 
> PS trovami il post che correggo :mrgreen:  .


Tranquilla Marì...il verbo vola, lo scritto resta...


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma sarai *semplicemente* una donna....


Semplicemente? 

Comunque, seriamente, delle volte la mente (il pensiero razionale intendo) ci impedisce di vedere. E di capire.


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Tranquilla Marì*...il verbo vola, lo scritto resta...


*Ora lo sono:*

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=113460&postcount=13


:up:
​


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ora lo sono:*
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=113460&postcount=13
> 
> ...


Esagerata! Non sono mica un avvocato...


----------



## dottor manhattan (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Semplicemente?
> 
> Comunque, seriamente, delle volte la mente (il pensiero razionale intendo) ci impedisce di vedere. E di capire.


Ecco....ho scatenato la tua ansia, non volevo. 

Non preoccuparti, è colpa mia. Un giorno, anni fa, mia moglie mi dissè, cosi, senza motivo apparente: "Tu intimorisci le donne".

Sapessi quanto ci ho "pensato" sopra. Alla fine, forse, ho capito cosa mi stava dicendo.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non so di preciso che situazione lui abbia a casa e come si comporti nei riguardi di sua moglie (e' lui che qualche volta si confida, io preferisco non chiedere). Immagino che per lei non sia facile, visto che secondo me lui non si sta impegnando un granché (ci manca il cuore, manca il desiderio sessuale)... quello che lo tiene li' principalmente e' il figlio e la "pigrizia" di affrontare una separazione. E forse a lei va bene così. Non credo sia un passo facile separarsi.
> Ti hanno rinfacciato per mesi cose che non avevi fatto?


Sabina anche se ci siamo''scontrati'',spero acqua passata,ascoltami.
Ho letto quello che hai scritto,e che ti hanno scritto ieri,e per me ti stai cacciando in una situazione esplosiva.
Se l''''altro'' lui ti racconta che vuole un'altro figlio ma non dalla moglie,se ti parla di lei(io per rispetto non parlo mai di  mia moglie,ne voglio sentire parlare di suo marito dalla mia''altra lei''),il segnale e'forte.
Per esperienza,non personale per fortuna,so'che chi ha fatto il cosidetto salto della''barricata''cioe'passare da coppia clandestina a coppia ufficiale si pente.
Perche'un conto e'vedersi ogni tanto,divertirsi,stare assieme,etc,altra cosa averlo di fianco tutte le mattine.
Perderesti in pochi mesi il fascino della cosa,l'amante diventa un marito,sicuramente peggio di quello che ora hai.
Mi sembra un'uomo in gamba,da quel che capisco,pensaci duemila volte.

Ultimo appunto:che con la moglie''manca il cuore e il desiderio sessuale''lo dice lui,cosa ne sai?Sei certa che non ti racconti una grande balla?

Ciao


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sabina anche se ci siamo''scontrati'',spero acqua passata,ascoltami.
> Ho letto quello che hai scritto,e che ti hanno scritto ieri,e per me ti stai cacciando in una situazione esplosiva.
> Se l''''altro'' lui ti racconta che vuole un'altro figlio ma non dalla moglie,se ti parla di lei(io per rispetto non parlo mai di mia moglie,ne voglio sentire parlare di suo marito dalla mia''altra lei''),il segnale e'forte.
> Per esperienza,non personale per fortuna,so'che chi ha fatto il cosidetto salto della''barricata''cioe'passare da coppia clandestina a coppia ufficiale si pente.
> ...


quoto

qui dentro c'è l'esempio un po' estremo di minnie

ma ricordo anche un'altra amante che ha fatto castelli su un uomo sposato che diceva di volere un figlio con lei
quando è entrata qui era quasi spezzata


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> qui dentro c'è l'esempio un po' estremo di minnie
> 
> ...


Aspetta c'e'dell'altro.
Le persone in causa le conosco appena,ma gli amici che   l'hanno raccontata sono affidabili.
In breve lei dimentica il cell acceso in casa,arriva sms il marito lo legge,e rimane gelato,e' un messaggio hard dell'amante.
Messa alle strette la moglie confessa,chiede perdono poco convinta,il marito gli dice che allora e'finita.
La moglie e'quasi contenta,tanto c'e'l'altro lui che l'aspetta a braccia aperte.
Infatti............l'amante messo alle strette dice''mi dispiace tesoro,ma rimango con mia moglie,sai come e',un conto e fare l'amante ,un'altro il marito''.
Come e'finita?che e'rimasta da sola,ripudiata dal marito,respinta dall'amante,fuori casa credo,piange sempre e ci credo......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Febbraio 2011)

Io invece conosco anche storie finite bene


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aspetta c'e'dell'altro.
> Le persone in causa le conosco appena,ma gli amici che l'hanno raccontata sono affidabili.
> In breve lei dimentica il cell acceso in casa,arriva sms il marito lo legge,e rimane gelato,e' un messaggio hard dell'amante.
> Messa alle strette la moglie confessa,chiede perdono poco convinta,il marito gli dice che allora e'finita.
> ...


succede

non per nulla è capitato spesso di suggerire ad amanti sposate che entravano nel forum per parlare del grande amore meritevole di coronamento con l'altro, anch'esso sposato, di "testare" le intenzioni di quest'ultimo, comunicando la decisione di separarsi dal coniuge

nella sostanza, a parte le peculiarità di ciascuna storia e in particolare della vicenda di sabina, ciascuno ritiene di poter essere l'eccezione ad una regola statistica che indica come altamente improbabile la felicità accanto ad un/a compagno/a che prima di divenire tale è stato/a l'altro/a


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io invece conosco anche storie finite bene


io alcune che sembrano finite bene
ma così non è
(e mi sa che ne ho già raccontato)


----------



## Sabina (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sabina anche se ci siamo''scontrati'',spero acqua passata,ascoltami.
> Ho letto quello che hai scritto,e che ti hanno scritto ieri,e per me ti stai cacciando in una situazione esplosiva.
> Se l''''altro'' lui ti racconta che vuole un'altro figlio ma non dalla moglie,se ti parla di lei(io per rispetto non parlo mai di  mia moglie,ne voglio sentire parlare di suo marito dalla mia''altra lei''),il segnale e'forte.
> Per esperienza,non personale per fortuna,so'che chi ha fatto il cosidetto salto della''barricata''cioe'passare da coppia clandestina a coppia ufficiale si pente.
> ...


Ciao Lothar

Per me scrivere qui e' una valvola di sfogo, e' terapeutico, perciò butto fuori tutto quello che sento. Nella vita reale alterno dei piccoli periodi di "crisi" a periodi diciamo sereni. Ed e' spesso in questi periodi in cui sono giu' che scrivo qui.
Il mio amante e' comunque una persona razionale, abbiamo un rapporto chiaro e schietto. Lui ha dei problemi a casa da prima che arrivassi io, ma io sono stata chiara con lui: se decide di separarsi non lo deve fare per me. Se matureremo l'intenzione di stare assieme, si dovrà decidere assieme perché queste cose si fanno in due. So che rischio che se mio marito scopre tutto mi possa lasciare, ma mi sono assunta questo rischio dal momento che ho scelto di avere una relazione con l'altro.
Il mio amante talvolta esterna certi suoi sentimenti con me e questo non mi può fare che piacere. Talvolta e' vero su sua iniziativa mi parla della moglie, parliamo molto dei nostri figli, magari ci raccontiamo cosa abbiamo fatto il fine settimana. Il nostro rapporto e' così, forse perché eravamo amici in confidenza anche prima. Il fatto del sesso con la moglie e' saltato fuori anche questo per le motivazioni scritte sopra. Perché dovrebbe mentirmi...  lui sa che ho rapporti con mio marito, anche lui talvolta ne ha. E' la moglie stessa che si lamenta di questo, che gli ha "frecciato" di essere diventato impotente (da  quasi un anno prima arrivassi io). Sono molto presa, ma con i piedi per terra. D'altronde questa e' la situazione.
Comunqe grazie


----------



## Illuso (2 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io invece conosco anche storie finite bene


Una la conosco anch'io, ma su tante (non riesco nemmeno a tenere il conto) andate male, ma molto male, una sola è andata bene. 

Sposati, due bambine, lui un farabutto senza ritegno, tornava a casa ubriaco e picchiava, e come picchiava.
L'altro, abbandonato dalla moglie, fuga col suo amico,(un classico) quindi single, al lavoro conosce la signora di cui sopra e si rende conto che c'è qualcosa che non và, lei si sfoga confidando i problemi di mazzate che saltuariamente, un giorno si e uno anche, prende, scocca la scintilla, lei lascia il marito che chiaramente si incazza e vorrebbe sistemare tutto come al suo solito a botte, subentra l'altro lo affronta e gliene dà tante ma tante ma tante ma tante, che lo manda all'ospedale, e fuori dalle palle, nel frattempo si organizzano e vanno a vivere assieme.
Conclusione, lui è stato il padre di quelle due bambine, poi hanno avuto anche un loro figlio, da poco sono diventati pure nonni, e sono gli unici che conosco che stanno ancora insieme.

Ma oltre a essere una storia di altri tempi è pure l'unica che conosco, tutti gli altri (e sono tanti) che hanno avuto relazione extra-coniugali hanno pensato che fosse il "Vero amore" e invece era ...(cos'era?), o anche meno, ed è durata da un minimo di una settimana, ad un massimo di due anni, per poi finire miseramente, e sono tutt'ora soli a leccarsi ferite che non hanno nessuna intenzione di guarire, portando dentro di se odio e rancore verso l'altro sesso, e ostentando una pseudo libertà di cui farebbero volentieri a meno.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non vorrei un uomo che resti con me così
> 
> a mio marito, per quello che mi fu possibile in momenti di scarsa lucidità, cercai di "agevolare" l'uscita proprio per evitare questo
> 
> ...


Io penso che a tutto ci sia un limite.
Mi è sempre stato detto che combatto lealmente con gli avversari.
Quindi, al di là di quante porcate un uomo abbia fatto, quando è a terra, penso che la compassione non vada negata. Anche perchè quando si parla di certe patologie, nessuno ne è immune. Penso sia umano stabilire dei parametri.

Amore o non amore non me frega un casso.
Io ho detto a mia moglie, che per una cosa del genere, anche se fossimo divorziati da anni, io ci sarei stato.

Fidatevi...con i marcatori tumorali sempre alti...non si vive affatto bene.
E anche qui scelta etica.
Amore o non amore non me sbatte un casso.
Giusto o sbagliato non me frega un casso.
Io so che è mio dovere di essere umano starle accanto.
E lo farò fino a quando sarà necessario.

Ma esistono anche robe da matti eh?
Arriva quella che ti dice...
" Ah secondo me tua moglie usa la malattia per tenerti stretto a te!"...
Ma va fan culo.

Embè certo che non avresti accettato:
da tutto quel che tu scrivi, o una persona è come dici tu...o è una merda non degna neppure del minimo rispetto...

Certo che la superbia degli esseri umani non ha confini.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Una la conosco anch'io, ma su tante (non riesco nemmeno a tenere il conto) andate male, ma molto male, una sola è andata bene.
> 
> Sposati, due bambine, lui un farabutto senza ritegno, tornava a casa ubriaco e picchiava, e come picchiava.
> L'altro, abbandonato dalla moglie, fuga col suo amico,(un classico) quindi single, al lavoro conosce la signora di cui sopra e si rende conto che c'è qualcosa che non và, lei si sfoga confidando i problemi di mazzate che saltuariamente, un giorno si e uno anche, prende, scocca la scintilla, lei lascia il marito che chiaramente si incazza e vorrebbe sistemare tutto come al suo solito a botte, subentra l'altro lo affronta e gliene dà tante ma tante ma tante ma tante, che lo manda all'ospedale, e fuori dalle palle, nel frattempo si organizzano e vanno a vivere assieme.
> ...


Bellissimo post! 
Illuso, io capisco benissimo queste cose eh?
Tu non mi ami? Ok...XD...lascia almeno che lo facciano gli altri.
Resta pure sempre un mistero...
Mi prudono le mani...perchè non si va a dire alla povera disgraziata che ha sposato un uomo violento...
" Di cosa ti lamenti? Sono scelte no? Scelte che si fanno nella vita...hai scelto lui, ora te lo tieni no? "

Non sempre i criteri di scelta sono errati eh?
Appunto perchè umani e limitati, tante volte scegliamo in buona fede prodotti scadenti...eh?

Insomma Illuso...
La tenuta dei pneumatici si prova sulla strada eh?
E se vai fuori strada...non è sempre colpa che non sai guidare...

Per fortuna questi due esseri si sono trovati e consolati.
Non capita a tutti questa fortuna eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso che a tutto ci sia un limite.
> Mi è sempre stato detto che combatto lealmente con gli avversari.
> Quindi, al di là di quante porcate un uomo abbia fatto, quando è a terra, penso che la compassione non vada negata. Anche perchè quando si parla di certe patologie, nessuno ne è immune. Penso sia umano stabilire dei parametri.
> 
> ...


Conte.
Amoremio dice che se fosse stata* in lui*, non avrebbe accettato di tornare a casa in una situazione priva di amore. Dice che se fosse stata in lui avrebbe lasciato la moglie da anni -e infine è stata la moglie a lasciare, quindi si tratta di una convivenza dolorosa per entrambi.
Non dice che* lei* non gli avrebbe offerto una mano.

Personalmente, la capisco. Ci ho pensato, a cosa farei se adesso mi fosse diagnosticata... ma tocchiamo ferro.
Io non tornerei a casa. Accoglierei lui, se avesse bisogno, glielo proporrei per prima senza che lui me lo debba chiedere, ma io preferirei un ospedale.

Forse è meglio rileggere, soprattutto quando si parla di argomenti che ti toccano da molto vicino e che quindi più facilmente ti scuotono...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte.
> Amoremio dice che se fosse stata* in lui*, non avrebbe accettato di tornare a casa in una situazione priva di amore. Dice che se fosse stata in lui avrebbe lasciato la moglie da anni -e infine è stata la moglie a lasciare, quindi si tratta di una convivenza dolorosa per entrambi.
> Non dice che* lei* non gli avrebbe offerto una mano.
> 
> ...


Fidati...
FIdati...
Quando ti arriva in testa una cosa del genere...anche la più orgogliosa delle donne cede...
Piuttosto...sentirsi dire dal primario..." Mi raccomando conte. Balle al titanio...50 % dei mariti crollano!"....
Facile parlare...

Ma chi se ne frega dell'amore...
Cazzo...guarda...in certi giorni...io proprio con i sentimenti mi lavo il culo

Ma ammetto io sono ancora sconvolto da tutto quello che ha passato...
Fatemi sapere come vi sentirete quando vi arriveranno certe diagnosi sul groppone...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati...
> FIdati...
> Quando ti arriva in testa una cosa del genere...anche la più orgogliosa delle donne cede...
> Piuttosto...sentirsi dire dal primario..." Mi raccomando conte. Balle al titanio...50 % dei mariti crollano!"....
> ...



Scusami... io, è vero, non so cosa si provi in certe situazioni, e non so come state voi, e non so quanto ti toccano davvero nel profondo certe discussioni soprattutto quando non sono basate su una conoscenza reale.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso che a tutto ci sia un limite.
> Mi è sempre stato detto che combatto lealmente con gli avversari.
> Quindi, al di là di quante porcate un uomo abbia fatto, quando è a terra, penso che la compassione non vada negata. Anche perchè quando si parla di certe patologie, nessuno ne è immune. Penso sia umano stabilire dei parametri.
> 
> ...


 approvo


----------



## Sabina (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso che a tutto ci sia un limite.
> Mi è sempre stato detto che combatto lealmente con gli avversari.
> Quindi, al di là di quante porcate un uomo abbia fatto, quando è a terra, penso che la compassione non vada negata. Anche perchè quando si parla di certe patologie, nessuno ne è immune. Penso sia umano stabilire dei parametri.
> 
> ...


Questo è amore!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusami... io, è vero, non so cosa si provi in certe situazioni, e non so come state voi, e non so quanto ti toccano davvero nel profondo certe discussioni soprattutto quando non sono basate su una conoscenza reale.


intanto ti ringrazio per il post precedente: hai colto esattamente il significato di quanto avevo detto
con 2 aggiunte: 
1. son contenta che lui abbia fatto un scelta diversa da quella che presumo farei io al suo posto 
2. ho detto "probabilmente" perchè nelle situazioni bisogna trovarcisi e testare al momento il proprio stato d'animo

io mi ci sono quasi trovata
quasi, nel senso che quel che capitò a me non aveva nè l'esito certamente infausto nè il decorso invalidante
e feci la mia scelta (non senza chiedermi se fosse giusta o sbagliata nel complesso e rispetto a mio marito)
mi sento tuttora grata e debitrice a chi, a rischio personale, mi aiutò ad evitare che mio marito sapesse

a me non interessava che altri potessero dire ciò che menzionava colui a cui tu rispondevi

le mie esigenze erano più centrate sul fatto di non voler stare per pietà (o per bisogno) nel posto dove per me si è legittimati a stare solo per amore,
per di più, occupando il posto che non solo non è più mio ma spetta a qualcun altro

fui lacerata da quella decisione

ti ringrazio per aver riflettuto su ciò che ho detto


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> intanto ti ringrazio per il post precedente: hai colto esattamente il significato di quanto avevo detto
> con 2 aggiunte:
> 1. son contenta che lui abbia fatto un scelta diversa da quella che presumo farei io al suo posto
> 2. ho detto "probabilmente" perchè nelle situazioni bisogna trovarcisi e testare al momento il proprio stato d'animo
> ...


 quando leggo queste cose mi vergogno un po' per la leggerezza, anzi la superficialità con la quale mi presento qui.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando leggo queste cose mi vergogno un po' per la leggerezza, anzi la superficialità con la quale mi presento qui.


io non ti trovai superficiale quando ebbi bisogno d'aiuto


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non ti trovai superficiale quando ebbi bisogno d'aiuto


mah, meno male che c'era lo zoccolo duro(persa, verena, grande ....)


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... nella peggiore delle ipotesi, le/i vostre/i compagne/i/mogli venissero a sapere che le/li state tradendo ... cosa fareste?
> 
> A voi le risposte.​
> 
> :leggi:​


Ciao Mari',quesito interessante........
Credo che avrei delle avvisaglie prima,sai dopo 24 anni matrimonio mia moglie e'un libro,quasi..,aperto.
Penso che farei come Quintina,negherei l'evidenza,direi all'altra''fermiamoci qui''',e mi metterei in stand by.
Indubbiamente sarebbe piu'onesto e corretto parlarne,ma a parte,come per altro gia'detto che mi renderebbe la pariglia pesantemente,sarebbe solo una sofferenza,poi forse recuperare la fiducia sarebbe dura.
Quindi anche se lo odio,mentirei.
Anche perche'io a casa mia sto'benissimo,ho due figli che adoro,non mi manca niente,ciao


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> intanto ti ringrazio per il post precedente: hai colto esattamente il significato di quanto avevo detto
> con 2 aggiunte:
> 1. son contenta che lui abbia fatto un scelta diversa da quella che presumo farei io al suo posto
> 2. ho detto "probabilmente" perchè nelle situazioni bisogna trovarcisi e testare al momento il proprio stato d'animo
> ...


E' più facile riflettere quando non ci si sente coinvolti in prima persona.
Mi ricordo l'attacco quasi furibondo di una mia intelligente e cara amica quando mi azzardai ad osservare  che la donazione di midollo osseo è importante... lei aveva perso un cugino, che non era compatibile con nessuno. 

La tua decisione la comprendo. Non so se avrei fatto come te, ma la comprendo.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Mari',quesito interessante........
> Credo che avrei delle avvisaglie prima,sai dopo 24 anni matrimonio mia moglie e'un libro,quasi..,aperto. *Anche lei pensa cosi, ed entrambi vi sbagliate ... mai dare per scontato un rapporto, anche dopo 24anni.*
> Penso che farei come Quintina,negherei l'evidenza,direi all'altra''fermiamoci qui''',e mi metterei in stand by.
> Indubbiamente sarebbe piu'onesto e corretto parlarne,ma a parte,come per altro gia'detto che mi renderebbe la pariglia pesantemente,sarebbe solo una sofferenza,poi forse recuperare la fiducia sarebbe dura. *Sapessi quanti anni occorrono per la fiducia ed un attimo per perderla.*
> ...



Tu tremi al pensiero che tutto potrebbe cambiare, eppure perseveri.

Chi non riconosce le proprie colpe/mancanze e destinato a commettere sempre gli stessi errori ... ma per te tradire non e' un errore, una scorrettezza, un comportamento sleale quindi, i consigli non valgono a niente. A tua coscienza.

*
**Il vigliacco si chiede, " E' una cosa sicura? ".  L'opportunista si chiede, " E' una cosa educata? ". Il vanitoso si chiede, " E'  popolare? ". Ma la coscienza si chiede, " E' giusto? ". E arriva un momento in  cui una persona deve prendere una posizione che non e' sicura, non e' educata,  non e' popolare, ma quella persona deve prenderla perche' la sua coscienza dice  a lui o lei che e' la posizione giusta.* 
(M. L. King)

Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu tremi al pensiero che tutto potrebbe cambiare, eppure perseveri.
> 
> Chi non riconosce le proprie colpe/mancanze e destinato a commettere sempre gli stessi errori ... ma per te tradire non e' un errore, una scorrettezza, un comportamento sleale quindi, i consigli non valgono a niente. A tua coscienza.
> 
> ...


Verissimo.
Quello che ho sempre fatto e con chiunque mi è venuto tra i piedi.
Dovevo fare così.
Non avevo alternative.
Faccio sempre e solo così.


----------



## Simy (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu tremi al pensiero che tutto potrebbe cambiare, eppure perseveri.
> 
> Chi non riconosce le proprie colpe/mancanze e destinato a commettere sempre gli stessi errori ... ma per te tradire non e' un errore, una scorrettezza, un comportamento sleale quindi, i consigli non valgono a niente. A tua coscienza.
> 
> ...


 nulla di più vero!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *
> **Il vigliacco si chiede, " E' una cosa sicura? ".  L'opportunista si chiede, " E' una cosa educata? ". Il vanitoso si chiede, " E'  popolare? ". Ma la coscienza si chiede, " E' giusto? ". E arriva un momento in  cui una persona deve prendere una posizione che non e' sicura, non e' educata,  non e' popolare, ma quella persona deve prenderla perche' la sua coscienza dice  a lui o lei che e' la posizione giusta.*
> (M. L. King)
> 
> Ciao.


Sono contenta.
Ho chiuso gli occhi, ho pensato, e ho trovato occasioni in cui ho seguito questa frase.
Meno male.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu tremi al pensiero che tutto potrebbe cambiare, eppure perseveri.
> 
> Chi non riconosce le proprie colpe/mancanze e destinato a commettere sempre gli stessi errori ... ma per te tradire non e' un errore, una scorrettezza, un comportamento sleale quindi, i consigli non valgono a niente. A tua coscienza.
> 
> ...


Ciao,avevo scritto 1 risposta,ma non la vedo,dove'?


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao,avevo scritto 1 risposta,ma non la vedo,dove'?


BOH! ... puoi sempre ri-scriverlo :cooldue:.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu tremi al pensiero che tutto potrebbe cambiare, eppure perseveri.
> 
> 
> Chi non riconosce le proprie colpe/mancanze e destinato a commettere sempre gli stessi errori ... ma per te tradire non e' un errore, una scorrettezza, un comportamento sleale quindi, i consigli non valgono a niente. A tua coscienza.
> ...


Sai se non mi mette il cell sotto controllo,spero non arrivi a tanto!,prove non dovrebbe trovarne,certo che ho paura,perche'mi renderebbe la pariglia subito, e poi forse hai ragione,si fermerebbe li'?
E'vero che qua'sono apparso come un traditore senza scrupoli,e pelo sul cuore,in realta'sono pochissimo cosi',anch'io ho una coscienza.
Alle volte penso''che cavolo sto'facendo''??Mi confesso e mi assolvo,pensando che in fondo dopo tanti anni di matrimonio ci possa stare,e che faccio e faro'sempre il massimo per la mia famiglia,ciao


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai se non mi mette il cell sotto controllo,spero non arrivi a tanto!,prove non dovrebbe trovarne,certo che ho paura,perche'mi renderebbe la pariglia subito, e poi forse hai ragione,si fermerebbe li'?
> E'vero che qua'sono apparso come un traditore senza scrupoli,e pelo sul cuore,in realta'sono pochissimo cosi',anch'io ho una coscienza.
> Alle volte penso''che cavolo sto'facendo''??Mi confesso e mi assolvo,pensando che in fondo dopo tanti anni di matrimonio ci possa stare,e che faccio e faro'sempre il massimo per la mia famiglia,ciao


anche tua moglie fa parte della tua famiglia


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche tua moglie fa parte della tua famiglia


Be'certo lei e i due ragazzi


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai se non mi mette il cell sotto controllo,spero non arrivi a tanto!,prove non dovrebbe trovarne,certo che ho paura,perche'mi renderebbe la pariglia subito, e poi forse hai ragione,si fermerebbe li'?
> E'vero che qua'sono apparso come un traditore senza scrupoli,e pelo sul cuore,in realta'sono pochissimo cosi',*anch'io ho una coscienza.*
> Alle volte penso''che cavolo sto'facendo''??Mi confesso e mi assolvo,pensando che in fondo dopo tanti anni di matrimonio ci possa stare,e che faccio e faro'sempre il massimo per la mia famiglia,ciao


Sapessi quando i rimorsi arrivano  alla coscienza mozzicano, e che male che fa.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sapessi quando i rimorsi arrivano alla coscienza mozzicano, e che male che fa.


E sinceramente ti invidio,io non credo di averne mai avuti,decido,parto in quarta e avanti senza tanti tentennamenti.
Forse saro'cosi'perche'siamo stati educati male,e infatti inculco grinta e spinta ai miei figli,ma anche valori e sentimenti.
Tu non mi ci vedi,ma e'cosi'


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E sinceramente ti invidio,io non credo di averne mai avuti,decido,parto in quarta e avanti senza tanti tentennamenti.
> Forse saro'cosi'perche'siamo stati educati male,e infatti inculco grinta e spinta ai miei figli,ma anche valori e sentimenti.
> *Tu non mi ci vedi,ma e'cosi'*


Lo spero per te.

Io non ho rimorsi e manco rimpianti, sono stata e sono quello che ho voluto ... ho avuto una grande Madre, mi ha sempre detto: Non fare oggi cose che in futuro/domani potresti vergonartene, sii sempre presente/vigile nelle tue decisione e, responsabile delle tue azioni specialmente quando sono coinvolte altre persone e sentimenti, sii leale, chi e' forte di suo non ha ragione di imbrogliare, non tradire i tuoi principi, rispettati e, tante tantissime altre cose ...


----------



## Tubarao (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ho avuto una grande Madre, mi ha sempre detto: Non fare oggi cose che in futuro/domani potresti vergonartene, sii sempre presente/vigile nelle tue decisione e, responsabile delle tue azioni specialmente quando sono coinvolte altre persone e sentimenti, sii leale, chi e' forte di suo non ha ragione di imbrogliare, non tradire i tuoi principi, rispettati e, tante tantissime altre cose ...


La mia, oltre a tutto questo, tirava certe sberle che la metà bastava


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La mia, oltre a tutto questo, tirava certe sberle che la metà bastava


La mia con uno schiaffo mi fece un occhio nero (aveva un gosso anello) dopo quello schiaffo non mi ha piu' toccata


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'certo lei e i due ragazzi


intendevo che quando ti dici di fare il massimo per la tua famiglia probabilmente non consideri che in quel massimo hai incluso una tara che per lei può essere significativa

preciso:
non è mia intenzione fare il censore dei costumi altrui
tu tradisci e ne sei soddisfatto
io posso dire che per me è sbagliato, ma la cosa finisce lì

- contempli con dispiacere il fatto che se lei ti scopre ti tradirà a sua volta ma non la possibilità che ti metta alla porta: nulla dici del dolore che le potrà provocare
- dici di conoscerla come un libro aperto;probabilmente anche lei pensa questo di te (e se corrisponde al vero magari ti sta già preparando una pietanzina)
- ogni tanto ti senti in colpa ma ti giustifichi dicendo che fai il massimo per la famiglia e che nella "famiglia" includi tua moglie: per me quando ti dai questa giustificazione menti a te stesso e lo sai


----------



## Tubarao (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La mia con uno schiaffo mi fece un occhio nero (aveva un gosso anello) dopo quello schiaffo non mi ha piu' toccata


In famiglia quella era la parte di papà.....mai toccato......

Mia madre invece, un giorno diventò pazza a cercare lo sgommarello nuovo appena comprato, perchè due fratellii scapestrati lo nascosero bene in alto sulle pensole della cucina


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo spero per te.
> 
> Io non ho rimorsi e manco rimpianti, sono stata e sono quello che ho voluto ... ho avuto una grande Madre, mi ha sempre detto: Non fare oggi cose che in futuro/domani potresti vergonartene, sii sempre presente/vigile nelle tue decisione e, responsabile delle tue azioni specialmente quando sono coinvolte altre persone e sentimenti, sii leale, chi e' forte di suo non ha ragione di imbrogliare, non tradire i tuoi principi, rispettati e, tante tantissime altre cose ...


Pero'e'difficile rinunciare,dopo tanto tempo puo'venire la voglia o no?
Poi non lo chiamerei proprio tradimento,non e'una storia di amore e non lo deve diventare,si tratta di..cambiare aria e basta.
La prima volta che sento dire ''amore....'',finisce,all'istante.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ecco....ho scatenato la tua ansia, non volevo.
> 
> Non preoccuparti, è colpa mia. Un giorno, anni fa, mia moglie mi dissè, cosi, senza motivo apparente: "Tu intimorisci le donne".
> 
> Sapessi quanto ci ho "pensato" sopra. Alla fine, forse, ho capito cosa mi stava dicendo.


Ansia? Non so cosa sia . E di solito quello che ha detto tua moglie lo dicono di me  (cambiando genere).


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aspetta c'e'dell'altro.
> Le persone in causa le conosco appena,ma gli amici che l'hanno raccontata sono affidabili.
> In breve lei dimentica il cell acceso in casa,arriva sms il marito lo legge,e rimane gelato,e' un messaggio hard dell'amante.
> Messa alle strette la moglie confessa,chiede perdono poco convinta,il marito gli dice che allora e'finita.
> ...


Ripudiata dal marito non si può sentire eh. Una donna può vivere anche da sola. Sul comportamento dell'amante maschio al 99% succede così, sempre che le mogli non li caccino di casa. In questo caso vedi come corrono dall'amante (o dalla mamma).


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In famiglia quella era la parte di papà.....mai toccato......
> 
> Mia madre invece, un giorno diventò pazza a cercare lo sgommarello nuovo appena comprato, perchè due fratellii scapestrati lo nascosero bene in alto sulle pensole della cucina


Io il papa' non l'ho avuto, ci ha abbandonati, mia Madre ha dovuto crescere due figli (mio fratello maggiore ed io) da sola, non ancora trentenne, la sua sua vita e' stata dura, molto dura, si e' dedicata completamente a noi e all'arte che ci ha permesso di vivere con dignita' anche senza un padre.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> e sono tutt'ora soli a leccarsi ferite che non hanno nessuna intenzione di guarire, portando dentro di se odio e rancore verso l'altro sesso, e ostentando una pseudo libertà di cui farebbero volentieri a meno.


Ovvero? Meglio stare con una persona che non ci ama piuttosto che restare soli?


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pero'e'difficile rinunciare,dopo tanto tempo puo'venire la voglia o no?
> Poi non lo chiamerei proprio tradimento,non e'una storia di amore e non lo deve diventare,si tratta di..cambiare aria e basta.
> La prima volta che sento dire ''amore....'',finisce,all'istante.



Io e te non ci capiamo, pazienza.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> intanto ti ringrazio per il post precedente: hai colto esattamente il significato di quanto avevo detto
> con 2 aggiunte:
> 1. son contenta che lui abbia fatto un scelta diversa da quella che presumo farei io al suo posto
> 2. ho detto "probabilmente" perchè nelle situazioni bisogna trovarcisi e testare al momento il proprio stato d'animo
> ...


questo a casa mia è alto tradimento.
Significa non essere più ad armi pari.
Per una cosa del genere, se già mi fidavo poco di te, io avrei veramente CHIUSO ogni rapporto con te.
Io che sono tuo marito non so.
E gli estranei sanno?:bleah:


----------



## Sabina (2 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pero'e'difficile rinunciare,dopo tanto tempo puo'venire la voglia o no?
> Poi non lo chiamerei proprio tradimento,non e'una storia di amore e non lo deve diventare,si tratta di..cambiare aria e basta.
> La prima volta che sento dire ''amore....'',finisce,all'istante.


Il "sentirlo" ti farebbe chiudere... ma tu non sei dentro a lei.... lei potrebbe provarlo continuando a fare la sua vita di sempre. Il fatto che non si dica non implica che non ci sia. Ognuno può chiamare le cose con il nome che vuole... può provare dei sentimenti profondi ma non desiderare nulla in cambio. E' l'altro sai che si perde qualcosa... vivere dei momenti con una persona senza sapere cosa pensa o prova veramente per noi.
L'ho fatto in passato, ma ho capito che non ha senso. Ho perso una persona cara senza aver mai chiarito la nostra storia, i nostri sentimenti reciproci.... non lo faro' più. Se una persona e' importante, provo qualcosa per lei e siamo in un certo rapporto e' giusto che sappia cosa c'è dentro di me. Senza desiderare nulla in cambio...


----------



## Sabina (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero? Meglio stare con una persona che non ci ama piuttosto che restare soli?


Mai! Meglio soli.


----------



## dottor manhattan (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io il papa' non l'ho avuto, ci ha abbandonati, mia Madre ha dovuto crescere due figli (mio fratello maggiore ed io) da sola, non ancora trentenne, la sua sua vita e' stata dura, molto dura, si e' dedicata completamente a noi e all'arte che ci ha permesso di vivere con dignita' anche senza un padre.


Marì, cosa ha lasciato nella tua vita l'esempio di tua madre?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il "sentirlo" ti farebbe chiudere... ma tu non sei dentro a lei.... lei potrebbe provarlo continuando a fare la sua vita di sempre. Il fatto che non si dica non implica che non ci sia. Ognuno può chiamare le cose con il nome che vuole... può provare dei sentimenti profondi ma non desiderare nulla in cambio. E' l'altro sai che si perde qualcosa... vivere dei momenti con una persona senza sapere cosa pensa o prova veramente per noi.
> L'ho fatto in passato, ma ho capito che non ha senso. Ho perso una persona cara senza aver mai chiarito la nostra storia, i nostri sentimenti reciproci.... non lo faro' più. *Se una persona e' importante, provo qualcosa per lei e siamo in un certo rapporto e' giusto che sappia cosa c'è dentro di me.* Senza desiderare nulla in cambio...


ma non vale per tuo marito


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì, cosa ha lasciato nella tua vita l'esempio di tua madre?


La forza, la disciplina e la costanza di inseguire i miei sogni/ideali.


----------



## dottor manhattan (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E di solito quello che ha detto tua moglie lo dicono di me  (cambiando genere).


Non lo avrei mai detto...e continuerei a non farlo...


----------



## dottor manhattan (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La forza, la disciplina e la costanza di inseguire i miei sogni/ideali.


Vedi, anche per esperienza personale, sono del parere che la sofferenza, quando si hanno gli strumenti per interpretarla, è sempre formativa.

NO PAIN, NO GAIN, come dicono gli americani, una filosofia applicabile in ogni situazione.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vedi, anche per esperienza personale, sono del parere che la sofferenza, quando si hanno gli strumenti per interpretarla, è sempre formativa.
> 
> NO PAIN, NO GAIN, come dicono gli americani, una filosofia applicabile in ogni situazione.


 *A che serve vivere, se non c'è il coraggio di lottare? *
(G. Fava)

*e*

*Se non  è in grado di ucciderti, ti renderà più forte. *
(N. Macchiavelli)


----------



## Sabina (2 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non vale per tuo marito


Mio marito mi conosce molto bene. L'unica cosa che non sa e' il tradimento... che ha sospettato e non so se sospetti ancora. Sa che potrei farlo... e sa che se lo facessi lo farei perché molto coinvolta.
Questa cosa non gliela posso dire... penso che spontaneamente glielo direi solo in caso desideri un separazione da lui. Come posso dirgli ho un amante e desidero continuare a vederlo.
Da fidanzati, quando mi sono innamorata di un altro la prima cosa che ho fatto (dopo diversi mesi di riflessione) e' stata quella di lasciarlo ancor prima di aver mai baciato l'altro.
Quello che gli sto facendo ora non piace neanche a me, ma sono diventata egoista con il passare degli anni. La vita mi ha portato tante prove difficili... ora mi ha dato questo e voglio viverlo. Magari domani mi capita un incidente e non ci sarò più. Si vive una volta sola.


----------



## Sabina (2 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vedi, anche per esperienza personale, sono del parere che la sofferenza, quando si hanno gli strumenti per interpretarla, è sempre formativa.
> 
> NO PAIN, NO GAIN, come dicono gli americani, una filosofia applicabile in ogni situazione.


Vero, la sofferenza porta sempre a dei momenti di crisi che sono uno stimolo per un cambiamento, una crescita ed una maturazione personale.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mio marito mi conosce molto bene. L'unica cosa che non sa e' il tradimento... che ha sospettato e non so se sospetti ancora. Sa che potrei farlo... e sa che se lo facessi lo farei perché molto coinvolta.
> Questa cosa non gliela posso dire... penso che spontaneamente glielo direi solo in caso desideri un separazione da lui. Come posso dirgli ho un amante e desidero continuare a vederlo.
> Da fidanzati, quando mi sono innamorata di un altro la prima cosa che ho fatto (dopo diversi mesi di riflessione) e' stata quella di lasciarlo ancor prima di aver mai baciato l'altro.
> Quello che gli sto facendo ora non piace neanche a me, ma sono diventata egoista con il passare degli anni. La vita mi ha portato tante prove difficili... ora mi ha dato questo e voglio viverlo. Magari domani mi capita un incidente e non ci sarò più. Si vive una volta sola.


Contesto...usare di dire...voglio separarmi da te perchè ho un altro...non mi pare molto bello...


----------



## Sabina (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Contesto...usare di dire...voglio separarmi da te perchè ho un altro...non mi pare molto bello...


E' vero. Ma cosa dovrei dire secondo te se non ho altri motivi particolari per separarmi? Andiamo d'accordo, qualche litigio ogni tanto senza poi tenersi il muso, i bambini...
Che suggerisci?

PS. Sai comunque che ora non voglio questo


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' vero. Ma cosa dovrei dire secondo te se non ho altri motivi particolari per separarmi? Andiamo d'accordo, qualche litigio ogni tanto senza poi tenersi il muso, i bambini...
> Che suggerisci?
> 
> PS. Sai comunque che ora non voglio questo


Sai in certi casi...
Il silenzio è d'oro!


----------



## dottor manhattan (2 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mio marito mi conosce molto bene. L'unica cosa che non sa e' il tradimento... che ha sospettato e non so se sospetti ancora. Sa che potrei farlo... e sa che se lo facessi lo farei perché molto coinvolta.
> Questa cosa non gliela posso dire... penso che spontaneamente glielo direi solo in caso desideri un separazione da lui. Come posso dirgli ho un amante e desidero continuare a vederlo.
> Da fidanzati, quando mi sono innamorata di un altro la prima cosa che ho fatto (dopo diversi mesi di riflessione) e' stata quella di lasciarlo ancor prima di aver mai baciato l'altro.
> Quello che gli sto facendo ora non piace neanche a me, ma sono diventata egoista con il passare degli anni. La vita mi ha portato tante prove difficili... ora mi ha dato questo e voglio viverlo. Magari domani mi capita un incidente e non ci sarò più. Si vive una volta sola.


Cosi come quelle difficili prove, probabilmente, anche questo momento passerà. In ogni caso andare fino in fondo, nel bene e nel male, credo che nel tuo caso sia la scelta migliore. Di certo non può esserla quella di autoreprimerti, visto che non hai molte scelte se non quella di seguire il tuo istinto.

Chissà se hai previsto tutto. Purtroppo versare nell'egoismo induce a commettere errori grossolani quando, che tu voglia o meno, le tue azioni vedono coinvolte terze persone. Non è una critica, non mi premetterei, ma solo un altro punto di vista.

Comunque sia, è vero, si vive una sola volta.


----------



## dottor manhattan (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> questo a casa mia è alto tradimento.
> Significa non essere più ad armi pari.
> Per una cosa del genere, se già mi fidavo poco di te, io avrei veramente CHIUSO ogni rapporto con te.
> Io che sono tuo marito non so.
> E gli estranei sanno?:bleah:


Conte, questo aspetto della vita, la lealtà di "squadra", è un argomento che mi trova molto d'accordo. Però....

In passato avevo le tue stesse reazioni e restavo esterrefatto sul come dei fatti propri e di coppia, anche quelli sottaciuti, se ne  facesse confidenza, e non solo, con terze parti...di vario genere anche, visto che la lealtà può essere estesa a tutti gli ambiti della nostra vita.

Lo ritengo anch'io un tradimento tra i peggiori ma oggi lo catalogo alla stregua di un qualsiasi tradimento. Perché le motivazioni che lo generano sfociano sempre sulle nostre aspettative che, ti ricordo, possono si essere condivise, è vero, ma in realtà mai coincidenti.

Risultato: sono leale nella misura in cui la mia coscienza concepisce questa parola ma dagli altri non mi aspetto lo stesso trattamento, anche se lo gradirei.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> intendevo che quando ti dici di fare il massimo per la tua famiglia probabilmente non consideri che in quel massimo hai incluso una tara che per lei può essere significativa
> 
> preciso:
> non è mia intenzione fare il censore dei costumi altrui
> ...


 
 Lo so hai super ragione,ma io sono fatto male.
Mi aiuta sai pero',ieri come due anni fa',ho aperto la busta con l'esito di un'esame molto importante come se fosse la bolletta dell'enel.
Per fortuna la''bestia''non l'hanno trovata,al contrario sarei a comprare un loculo. 
E qui'mi riallaccio a quanto  scritto  da Sabina,oggi ci siamo,ma domani???,


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io e te non ci capiamo, pazienza.


Nessun problema Mari'e'giusto cosi',perche'siamo diversissimi


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ......
> E qui'mi riallaccio a quanto scritto da Sabina,oggi ci siamo,ma domani???,


e se domani ci siamo?
come vorremmo esserci?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il "sentirlo" ti farebbe chiudere... ma tu non sei dentro a lei.... lei potrebbe provarlo continuando a fare la sua vita di sempre. Il fatto che non si dica non implica che non ci sia. Ognuno può chiamare le cose con il nome che vuole... può provare dei sentimenti profondi ma non desiderare nulla in cambio. E' l'altro sai che si perde qualcosa... vivere dei momenti con una persona senza sapere cosa pensa o prova veramente per noi.
> L'ho fatto in passato, ma ho capito che non ha senso. Ho perso una persona cara senza aver mai chiarito la nostra storia, i nostri sentimenti reciproci.... non lo faro' più. Se una persona e' importante, provo qualcosa per lei e siamo in un certo rapporto e' giusto che sappia cosa c'è dentro di me. Senza desiderare nulla in cambio...


Vedi Sabina tu e ''lui''forse vivete una storia molto diversa dalla ''nostra.
Neanche sotto tortura nessuno dei due andrebbe via da casa.stiamo benissimo cosi'.ed entambi abbiamo motivi importanti,perche'la cosa sia irrealizzabile.
Ho sempre detto che un'altra moglie non la voglio,non ci penso neanche.,lei non vuole assolutamente un'altro marito.
Solo che il vostro problema e'il sentimento,vi siete innamorati,e diventa difficile.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e se domani ci siamo?
> come vorremmo esserci?


 
Senza rimpianti per quello che avremmo potuto fare,e non abbiamo voluto.
Sara'retorica,ma il treno quando passa va'preso al volo,un'altro non arriva.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza rimpianti per quello che avremmo potuto fare,e non abbiamo voluto.
> Sara'retorica,ma il treno quando passa va'preso al volo,un'altro non arriva.


risposta che può essere letta in svariati modi

il mio è diverso dal tuo


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> questo a casa mia è alto tradimento.
> Significa non essere più ad armi pari.



Per una cosa molto meno grave, stetti in forse alcuni giorni prima di parlarne. Conclusi che chi mi amava aveva il diritto di sapere. E tuttavia penso...
a mio padre, che quando qualcuno è malato ne fa un caso nazionale e avvisa i cugini di terzo grado, a prescindere dalla volontà del malato
a mia nonna che andò a farsi operare senza dirlo a nessuno
a mia madre che quando è malata ci caccia tutti
a me che quando sono malata caccio tutti fino a che non mi sento meglio (ma che intanto spero che qualcuno chiami e mi venga a trovare )

Se una persona che amo mi tiene nascosto qualcosa della sua salute, ci rimango malissimo, ma concludo che in quanto parte "debole" ha il diritto di fare come crede per stare meglio. Perdono se c'è da perdonare e le sto vicina quando me lo permette.
In particolare mi sento vicina alla scelta di Amoremio.
Mostrarsi così fragili ed indifesi e bisognosi a qualcuno che ci ama richiede già molta forza, farlo davanti a chi in quel momento, bè, non si sa... da una sensazione di... "pesantezza"... ? Non so trovare le parole.

Conte, tieni presente la qualità speciale del rapporto che avete voi. Non tutti ce l'hanno. Intanto, non in tutti i casi ci si può affidare all'altro come potrà fare tua moglie. Io, te l'ho detto, non lo farei, e ho i miei motivi.

Senza presumere di sapere cosa sarà passato per la mente di Amoremio, provando ad immaginarmi nella sua situazione, nel mentre di una faticosa ricostruzione, cercando disperatamente di puntare a qualcosa di meglio, a qualcosa di vero, so che avrei avuto il pensiero di non caricare la situazione delle emozioni di pietà e sofferenza dovute alla mia malattia.

Spiegata malissimo, ma vabbè.


----------



## cleo81 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... nella peggiore delle ipotesi, le/i vostre/i  compagne/i/mogli venissero a sapere che le/li state tradendo ... cosa fareste?




Credo che le varie reazioni che si possono avere dipendano molto da chi è e da come conosciamo la persona che stiamo tradendo.

Io, se fossi stata scoperta (ma scoperta davvero ed in modo sicuro, non per chiacchere), credo che avrei ammesso la verità cercando di spiegare, anche a me stessa, non solo a lui, i motivi del tradimento, futili o banali che siano.

L'ho fatto, giusto, quindi significa che io sono così: voglio comunque restare con lui, e metterò tutto l'impegno perché non accada più, ma non ho mai creduto ai MAI e ai PER SEMPRE. 
Potrebbe succedere ancora.

La scelta, a quel punto, sarebbe solo sua. 
E non è detto che il rapporto debba  per forza peggiorare, magari una nuova consapevolezza ci permetterebbe di essere ancora più vicini.


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza rimpianti per quello che avremmo potuto fare,e non abbiamo voluto.
> Sara'retorica,ma il treno quando passa va'preso al volo,un'altro non arriva.


Qui ti quoto. :up::up:


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza rimpianti per quello che avremmo potuto fare,e non abbiamo voluto.
> Sara'retorica,ma il treno quando passa va'preso al volo,un'altro non arriva.


 :saggio::saggio::saggio:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza rimpianti per quello che avremmo potuto fare,e non abbiamo voluto.
> Sara'retorica,ma il treno quando passa va'preso al volo,un'altro non arriva.



Difficile decidere caso per caso...
In una certa questione, dissi a una mia amica... casomai mi pentissi, ricordami che in questo momento credevo che ne valesse la pena. Non ha mai dovuto ricordarmelo.
In un altro caso, il dolore che ho provocato non valeva la pena, assolutamente, per nulla.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qui ti quoto. :up::up:


Grazie Sabina!!
Guai un giorno dovere pensare''che peccato avere detto di no''.......


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie Sabina!!
> Guai un giorno dovere pensare''che peccato avere detto di no''.......


 della serie...meglio vivere di rimorsi che di rimpianti!!
cmq sono d'accordo con te!


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie Sabina!!
> *Guai un giorno dovere pensare''che peccato avere detto di no''.......*


La insegni anche ai tuoi figli questa massima?


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> della serie...meglio vivere di rimorsi che di rimpianti!!
> cmq sono d'accordo con te!


Brava! :updue: sei sulla strada giusta.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brava! :updue: sei sulla strada giusta.


 :forza:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :forza:



... guarda che il mio "Brava" era in chiave ironica 


:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> della serie...meglio vivere di rimorsi che di rimpianti!!
> cmq sono d'accordo con te!


 mi ripeto sempre ;i rimpianti si _pagano_ di tasca propria.... i rimorsi rimangono sulla pelle degli altri.
c'è molto egoismo e menefreghismo in questa scelta


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... guarda che il mio "Brava" era in chiave ironica
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 io cmq resto dell'idea che è vero il treno passa una sola volta...
io, anche se d'accordo con questa cosa, il treno l'ho perso molte volte...perchè spesso mi chiedo se con le mie azioni posso far del male a qualcun altro...
però Marì forse a volte dovrei essere un pò più egoista e pensare di più a me stessa e poi al resto del mondo!...tanto alla fine c'ho "rimesso" solo io.
per questo dico che sono d'accordo con Lothar!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> della serie...meglio vivere di rimorsi che di rimpianti!!
> cmq sono d'accordo con te!


 
grazie,tu e Sabina cominciate a capirmi,forse..ciao


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie,tu e Sabina cominciate a capirmi,forse..ciao


 :up: de nada!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La insegni anche ai tuoi figli questa massima?


Mari',tu sei troppo rigida,scusa......mi ricordi tanto mia madre,poveretta era la stessa cosa,non fare questo,non fare quello...trasgredire mai??
Poi per reazione ho fatto sempre il suo contrario,lei guai a passare i 120 in autostrada,io,se sono solo e non c'e il tutor........
E cosi'con le altre cose,non solo il sesso.....credimi Mari,si vive meglio
I figli??Cosa vuoi sono troppo ''piccoli''per queste cose..


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io cmq resto dell'idea che è vero il treno passa una sola volta...
> io, anche se d'accordo con questa cosa, il treno l'ho perso molte volte...perchè spesso mi chiedo se con le mie azioni posso far del male a qualcun altro...
> però* Marì forse a volte dovrei essere un pò più egoista e pensare di più a me stessa e poi al resto del mondo!...*tanto alla fine c'ho "rimesso" solo io.
> per questo dico che sono d'accordo con Lothar!


Con questa filosofia, E' la stessa cosa che ha pensato e messo in atto il tuo ex


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari',tu sei troppo rigida,scusa......mi ricordi tanto mia madre,poveretta era la stessa cosa,non fare questo,non fare quello...trasgredire mai??
> Poi per reazione ho fatto sempre il suo contrario,lei guai a passare i 120 in autostrada,io,se sono solo e non c'e il tutor........
> E cosi'con le altre cose,non solo il sesso.....credimi Mari,si vive meglio
> I figli??Cosa vuoi sono troppo ''piccoli''per queste cose..



Permettimi...
rimorsi e rimpianti si incontrano in qualunque aspetto della vita. Metti, che ne so, la droga.
Se ai tuoi figli dici unicamente che bisogno prendere la vita con coraggio, che se passa il treno etc etc, che meglio i rimorsi dei rimpianti, che noia non trasgredire mai...
Incrociando le dita, assolutamente, perchè mai uno dei tuoi figli non dovrebbe dirsi "massì, un singolo buco di eroina per provare, quando mi ricapita..."
Oppure "massì, sesso senza preservativo con questa gnoccolona appena conosciuta...."
Oppure "Invece di studiare mi faccio un mese di buche a giocare a biliardo
Oppure "maddai proviamo il gioco d'azzardo tanto papino mi ha appena sganciato i soldi"


Trasgredire... trasgrediranno comunque, sono giovani e sta nel loro percorso di crescita andare contro l'autorità, in modi che saranno loro. 

E andare troppo veloci è pericoloso Lothar, sai?


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari',tu sei troppo *rigida*,scusa......mi ricordi tanto mia madre,poveretta era la stessa cosa,non fare questo,non fare quello...trasgredire mai??
> Poi per reazione ho fatto sempre il suo contrario,lei guai a passare i 120 in autostrada,io,se sono solo e non c'e il tutor........
> E cosi'con le altre cose,non solo il sesso.....credimi Mari,si vive meglio
> I figli??Cosa vuoi sono troppo ''piccoli''per queste cose..


Vuoi dire responsabile  ... pensa che sia il primo che il secondo marito li ho sposati contro l'opinione di mia Madre :mrgreen:

Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli?


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Con questa filosofia, E' la stessa cosa che ha pensato e messo in atto il tuo ex


 Aspetta Marì non mi fraintendere! io parlo di essere più "elastici" in alcune situazioni ma non mi riferisco esclusivamente al sesso e ad un eventuale tradimento! io parlo proprio della vita in generale! 
a volte secondo me ci lasciamo scappare delle occasioni solo per non ferire gli altri: ti faccio un esempio...tempo fa mi capitò un occasione di lavoro in un'altra azienda ma sarei dovuta andare a Mantova per fare un training di circa 6 mesi... e non l'ho fatto per lui! perchè non ha voluto perchè preferiva che rimanessi a Roma... e ora????? è qui che dico forse dovrei essere più egoista capisci?


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Aspetta Marì non mi fraintendere! io parlo di essere più "elastici" in alcune situazioni ma non mi riferisco esclusivamente al sesso e ad un eventuale tradimento! io parlo proprio della vita in generale!
> a volte secondo me ci lasciamo scappare delle occasioni solo per non ferire gli altri: ti faccio un esempio...tempo fa mi capitò un occasione di lavoro in un'altra azienda ma sarei dovuta andare a Mantova per fare un training di circa 6 mesi... e non l'ho fatto per lui! perchè non ha voluto perchè preferiva che rimanessi a Roma... e ora????? è qui che dico forse dovrei essere più egoista capisci?


Questa e' tutta un'altra storia, realizzarsi nel lavoro/carriera sono occasioni che a volte non si ripetono spesso ... ma la filosofia di Lhotar e' altro, lui e' sposato ha una famiglia, ha gia una sicurezza sul lavoro ... andare a fare trenino non intacca il lavoro, ma, rischia di perdere la Sua famiglia


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa e' tutta un'altra storia, realizzarsi nel lavoro/carriera sono occasioni che a volte non si ripetono spesso ... ma la filosofia di Lhotar e' altro, lui e' sposato ha una famiglia, ha gia una sicurezza sul lavoro ... andare a fare trenino non intacca il lavoro, ma, rischia di perdere la Sua famiglia


 si si ho capito cosa vuoi dire! ma spero che anche tu abbia capito me! io oggi c'ho il cervello in sciopero e forse non sono troppo chiara quando scrivo!! 
cmq ognuno nella vita fa le proprie scelte e si assume le responsabilità delle sue azioni! io non riesco a condannare Lothar per il suo modo di vedere la vita! posso non condivirlo in tutto e per tutto ma non lo condanno!


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si si ho capito cosa vuoi dire! ma spero che anche tu abbia capito me! io oggi c'ho il cervello in sciopero e forse non sono troppo chiara quando scrivo!!
> cmq ognuno nella vita fa le proprie scelte e si assume le responsabilità delle sue azioni! io non riesco a condannare Lothar per il suo modo di vedere la vita! posso non condivirlo in tutto e per tutto ma non lo condanno!


Anche io non "condanno" Lothar, non condivido quel rischio inutile


----------



## Illuso (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero? Meglio stare con una persona che non ci ama piuttosto che restare soli?


Meglio stare con una persona che ci ama piuttosto di illudersi di stare con una che fa credere di amarci di più?


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche io non "condanno" Lothar, non condivido quel rischio inutile


 non lo condivido nemmeno io! e lo sai benissimo! però forse lui non lo ritiene inutile! 
a volte forse bisogna provare a mettersi nei panni di un'altra persona e provare a capire cosa vuole dirci....


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Permettimi...
> rimorsi e rimpianti si incontrano in qualunque aspetto della vita. Metti, che ne so, la droga.
> Se ai tuoi figli dici unicamente che bisogno prendere la vita con coraggio, che se passa il treno etc etc, che meglio i rimorsi dei rimpianti, che noia non trasgredire mai...
> Incrociando le dita, assolutamente, perchè mai uno dei tuoi figli non dovrebbe dirsi "massì, un singolo buco di eroina per provare, quando mi ricapita..."
> ...


Aspetta Nausicaa.non e'cosi',io intendevo su quel argomento.
Da quando sono piu'grandi''certo che li abbiamo istruiti a dovere,di stare attenti a cosa bevono in disco,di stare attenti a con chi fanno sesso(qui'e'dura le ragazzine la mollano dopo averti visto 2 minuti,se penso alla fatica che facevi io a 29 anni).
Di essere onesti e sinceri con tutti,e siamo contenti non bevono(uno un mezzo bicchiere a fine pasto,ogni tanto),non fumano,hanno amicizie giuste,e sono bravi calciatori.
Io vado molto oltre i limiti solo se ci sono tre corsie e traffico scarso,senza alcun rischio,e poi veramente fortissimo solo per qualche km..ci tengo alla patente


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi dire responsabile  ... pensa che sia il primo che il secondo marito li ho sposati contro l'opinione di mia Madre :mrgreen:
> 
> Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli?


Uno 17 e uno 20


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche io non "condanno" Lothar, non condivido quel rischio inutile


Mari'la sicurezza del lavoro non l'ho facendo in primis il commerciante,e dopo altre cose sempre imprenditoriali,che non e'come ricevere la bsuta il 10,comunque vada.
Il rischio non c'e',pensa lo so'solo io e..voi,e'impossibile che mi becchi...magaris e voi non mi gufate...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie,tu e Sabina cominciate a capirmi,forse..ciao


Capisco, capisco...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una cosa molto meno grave, stetti in forse alcuni giorni prima di parlarne. Conclusi che chi mi amava aveva il diritto di sapere. E tuttavia penso...
> a mio padre, che quando qualcuno è malato ne fa un caso nazionale e avvisa i cugini di terzo grado, a prescindere dalla volontà del malato
> a mia nonna che andò a farsi operare senza dirlo a nessuno
> a mia madre che quando è malata ci caccia tutti
> ...


non eravamo nel mentre di una faticosa ricostruzione

per intenderci:
il giorno zero mi dice che è innamorato di un'altra e "concede" di rifletterci un attimo prima di parlare con i figli e far fagotto
il giorno 4 mi sento poco bene
il 5 va peggio e mi faccio vedere dal medico che rileva un problema e mi da una terapia per compensarlo
il 7 vado a portargli delle analisi precedenti ma recenti e succede un fatto molto serio

ebbi fortuna: successe nella sua sala d'attesa e rientrava tutto nell'ambito della sua specializzazione
ma ci volle del bello e del buono

probabilmente una predisposizione mai evidenziata prima che sotto la spinta dello stress della situazione è esplosa: avrebbe potuto svegliarsi dopo qualche anno o restare latente per sempre

mi arrovellai se dirlo o no
a un compagno di vita si può tacere un lieve malessere ma non si ha, credo, il diritto di tacere una cosa di quel genere

ma io credevo a quel che mi aveva detto
la sua vita futura non era con me
ero certa di sapere quale sarebbe stata la sua decisione al termine della riflessione e ritenevo probabile che questa "riflessione" servisse anche a farmi "abituare all'idea" (era il primissimo periodo: dire che ero sotto a un treno non rende l'idea)
lui non era "mio" (se intendete il senso)
anzi, era di un'altra

sapevo che avrei potuto affidarmi
che se mi fossi appoggiata non mi avrebbe fatto cadere
ma per cosa?
in nome di un passato, di senso del dovere, di senso di colpa, di pietà, di nobiltà?
io non lo volevo ad ogni costo
non volevo toglierlo all'altra
non lo volevo accanto a me per motivi che non erano l'unico che lo "legittimasse" a starci

sapevo che se avesse saputo si sarebbe imbufalito
ma la mia era un'esigenza di sopravvivenza mia e della mia dignità (che per altri versi ho ampiamente calpestata)

tempo dopo venne a sapere qualcosa e fu un macello
ma per me fu una tragedia interiore il fatto in sè (e, infatti, stetti di nuovo male)
fu anche comico da un certo punto di vista: lui che mi accusava di aver fatto qualcosa che mai si sarebbe aspettato, ecc.

non lo volevo come amico, infermiere, finanziatore o amico di facciata
non mi sono mai interessate le mezze misure 

come tu dici, cercavo qualcosa di vero
a qualunque costo
con lui o senza di lui, ma vero


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari',tu sei troppo rigida,scusa......mi ricordi tanto mia madre,poveretta era la stessa cosa,non fare questo,non fare quello...trasgredire mai??
> Poi per reazione ho fatto sempre il suo contrario,lei guai a passare i 120 in autostrada,io,se sono solo e non c'e il tutor........
> E cosi'con le altre cose,non solo il sesso.....credimi Mari,si vive meglio
> I figli??Cosa vuoi sono troppo ''piccoli''per queste cose..


Anch'io, quello che mi vietavano lo facevo lo stesso di nascosto. Per questo cerco un'altra strada con i miei figli.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non eravamo nel mentre di una faticosa ricostruzione
> 
> per intenderci:
> il giorno zero mi dice che è innamorato di un'altra e "concede" di rifletterci un attimo prima di parlare con i figli e far fagotto
> ...



Scusami se ti ho portato a tirare fuori dettagli che magari non avevi voglia di condividere.
Adesso ti capisco ancora meglio e mi sento ancora più vicina alla tua scelta di allora.

Aggiungo solo che spero che da allora tutto si sia sistemato anche per la tua salute.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

il mio ultimo post finiva con una precisazione che ho ritenuto di tagliare perchè mi spiace che le mie risposte ad un utente, debbano reiteratamente contenere parti che ne riguardano un'altro 

vorrei però ricordare che questi scambi di post sull'intreccio malattia/tradimento sono iniziati da un post che parlava di un mio amico
io non ho formulato valutazioni sulla vicenda di sua moglie

ci tenevo a precisarlo 
con ciò non voglio dire che lui debba astenersi da formulare valutazioni sulla mia
anche perchè 
in generale, delle sue valutazioni me ne frego :mrgreen:
nello specifico, che lui (quello si racconta come quello delle botte d'allegria e che si preoccupa di incitare le donne tradite a non pretendere che il marito se ne vada di casa ecc.) consideri il mio comportamento come alto tradimento mi fa, scusate il francesismo, scompisciare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusami se ti ho portato a tirare fuori dettagli che magari non avevi voglia di condividere.
> Adesso ti capisco ancora meglio e mi sento ancora più vicina alla tua scelta di allora.
> 
> Aggiungo solo che spero che da allora tutto si sia sistemato anche per la tua salute.


è una cosa con cui, una volta che è esplosa, si deve convivere
(in questa parola, poi, la parte importante è quella dopo "con")

insalate miste di pasticchine in gradevoli colorazioni e via andare
c'è di peggio


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io cmq resto dell'idea che è vero il treno passa una sola volta...
> io, anche se d'accordo con questa cosa, il treno l'ho perso molte volte...perchè spesso mi chiedo se con le mie azioni posso far del male a qualcun altro...
> però Marì forse a volte dovrei essere un pò più egoista e pensare di più a me stessa e poi al resto del mondo!...tanto alla fine c'ho "rimesso" solo io.
> per questo dico che sono d'accordo con Lothar!


si può rimpiangere un potenziale amante cui si è detto no
e non aver rimorsi di sorta
oppure dirgli di sì
e rimpiangere un matrimonio malamente finito
e avere il rimorso che sia finito perchè ci si è comportati da pirla


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si può rimpiangere un potenziale amante cui si è detto no
> e non aver rimorsi di sorta
> oppure dirgli di sì
> e rimpiangere un matrimonio malamente finito
> e avere il rimorso che sia finito perchè ci si è comportati da pirla


giusto!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Conte, questo aspetto della vita, la lealtà di "squadra", è un argomento che mi trova molto d'accordo. Però....
> 
> In passato avevo le tue stesse reazioni e restavo esterrefatto sul come dei fatti propri e di coppia, anche quelli sottaciuti, se ne  facesse confidenza, e non solo, con terze parti...di vario genere anche, visto che la lealtà può essere estesa a tutti gli ambiti della nostra vita.
> 
> ...


Allora senti taglio corto.
Una volta mi sono accorto e non sto dirti come, perchè ci ho sbattuto proprio la faccia, lei ha scopato con un altro.
E ti giuro che non me ne è fregata un'emerita cippa, se non la conferma, che anche lei è come le altre donne.
Ma se un giorno vengo a sapere che lei ha usato contro di me le mie debolezze, le mie cose intime, a cui ha assistito...io...mi cautelerò da lei.
Ho sempre pensato che il forum non possa funzionare come macchina obiettiva perchè non sentiamo la controparte interessata...

Come vorrei sentire qui dentro certi mariti di certe tradite...dire...cazzo è vero si...sono andato con un' altra donna...ok...MA i miei motivi sono questi...e non sono certo quelli che dice LEI qua dentro...

Questo mi fa incazzare come un serpente..XD


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si può rimpiangere un potenziale amante cui si è detto no
> e non aver rimorsi di sorta
> oppure dirgli di sì
> e rimpiangere un matrimonio malamente finito
> e avere il rimorso che sia finito perchè ci si è comportati da pirla


Terza ipotesi dirgli di si...
E capire che non si è MAI stati amati nel matrimonio.
E dire per fortuna adesso butto nel cesso questo casso di matrimonio..
E inizio anch'io a vivere la mia storia d'amore.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Terza ipotesi dirgli di si...
> E capire che non si è MAI stati amati nel matrimonio.
> E dire per fortuna adesso butto nel cesso questo casso di matrimonio..
> E inizio anch'io a vivere la mia storia d'amore.


 
Giornataccia Conte?


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Terza ipotesi dirgli di si...
> E capire che non si è MAI stati amati nel matrimonio.
> E dire per fortuna adesso butto nel cesso questo casso di matrimonio..
> E inizio anch'io a vivere la mia storia d'amore.


----------



## minnie (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pero'e'difficile rinunciare,dopo tanto tempo puo'venire la voglia o no?
> Poi non lo chiamerei proprio tradimento,non e'una storia di amore e non lo deve diventare,si tratta di..cambiare aria e basta.
> La prima volta che sento dire ''amore....'',finisce,all'istante.


sono arrivata solo a questo punto, magari più avanti hai risposto alla domanda che mi è sorta leggendoti fino ad ora. Se è così, scusami in anticipo.
Ma il rapporto rischio-beneficio? Ovvero : hai messo in conto la possibilità di essere beccato? (so che prendi tutte le precauzioni ecc ecc, ma la componente sfiga nella vita c'è....). 
Hai messo in conto la possibilità di veder finire il tuo matrimonio? (non intendo solo come contratto legale o come convivenza, ma come rapporto)?
Sei disposto quindi a porre tutto su un piatto e giocartelo per ... cambiare aria?


----------



## minnie (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A che serve vivere, se non c'è il coraggio di lottare?
> (G. Fava)
> 
> *e*
> ...


Quanto è vero.... quanto è vero......


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> sono arrivata solo a questo punto, magari più avanti hai risposto alla domanda che mi è sorta leggendoti fino ad ora. Se è così, scusami in anticipo.
> Ma il rapporto rischio-beneficio? Ovvero : hai messo in conto la possibilità di essere beccato? (so che prendi tutte le precauzioni ecc ecc, ma la componente sfiga nella vita c'è....).
> Hai messo in conto la possibilità di veder finire il tuo matrimonio? (non intendo solo come contratto legale o come convivenza, ma come rapporto)?
> Sei disposto quindi a porre tutto su un piatto e giocartelo per ... cambiare aria?


Macchè...XD...dai...io l'ho capito Lothar eh?
E anche sua moglie...
QUella è na marescialla...
Se lo brinca...Lothar riceverà un sacco di legnate sul groppone che neanche se lo immagina...
Figuriamoci se la moglie di Lothar fa finire il suo matrimonio solo perchè lui ha osato a scopazzare in giro...
Lothar ha solo osato sfidare l'ira degli dei...e per lui sarà una saga...peggio di Dario Argento e la trilogia delle tre Madri...
Lothar le 3 Madri non perdonano:
Mater Cornutarum
Mater Carampanorum
Mater Menopausorum...
Lothar se vinci contro le tre madri...sarai un uomo libero...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giornataccia Conte?


ma mica si riferiva al suo (credo)
lui ha sempre detto di non essersi sposato per amore

se come penso si riferiva in generale ad un matrimonio standard
certo che è possibile che succeda
ma mi chiedo perchè non accorgersene a prescindere?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giornataccia Conte?


No...discorsi idioti che mi fanno incazzare...
frasi fatte...aria fritta...e tautologie...del menga...


----------



## minnie (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una cosa molto meno grave, stetti in forse alcuni giorni prima di parlarne. Conclusi che chi mi amava aveva il diritto di sapere. E tuttavia penso...
> a mio padre, che quando qualcuno è malato ne fa un caso nazionale e avvisa i cugini di terzo grado, a prescindere dalla volontà del malato
> a mia nonna che andò a farsi operare senza dirlo a nessuno
> a mia madre che quando è malata ci caccia tutti
> ...


.. e non posso pigiarti.....  . Ti pigio mille volte virtualmente.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una cosa molto meno grave, stetti in forse alcuni giorni prima di parlarne. Conclusi che chi mi amava aveva il diritto di sapere. E tuttavia penso...
> a mio padre, che quando qualcuno è malato ne fa un caso nazionale e avvisa i cugini di terzo grado, a prescindere dalla volontà del malato
> a mia nonna che andò a farsi operare senza dirlo a nessuno
> a mia madre che quando è malata ci caccia tutti
> ...


No hai spiegato benissimo.
Io dico solo che sono fatto in un certo modo.
E certe cose NON le perdono.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non eravamo nel mentre di una faticosa ricostruzione
> 
> per intenderci:
> il giorno zero mi dice che è innamorato di un'altra e "concede" di rifletterci un attimo prima di parlare con i figli e far fagotto
> ...


Mah io allora non ti capisco.
Che te lo sei tenuto a fare un marito che in definitiva non stimi per niente?
Non è un bambino da educare eh?
E' una persona.
Io ti dico solo questo:
Mi sono trovato allo stesso giorno a disdire l'appuntamento da un avvocato perchè ne avevo uno con un primario. Ok?
Ma che razza di discorsi...tuo marito nel male è stato sincero: ti ha detto che si è innamorato di un'altra. Capita no?
Mica ti ha fatto le scenette amo solo te, come te non c'è nessuna, ma nel suo cuore albergava un'altra.
XD siamo seri.
Un uomo può innamorarsi di chi gli pare, mica è detto che per il fatto che è innamorato di una donna, possa realizzare certi sogni eh?
Quanti magari vivono il loro sentimento nascosto, nel silenzio, e reprimendolo per cause di stato maggiore?
So anch'io che poi si è incazzato...gli nascondi le cose importanti.
Ma bada a te amoremio, io al suo posto, se venivo sapere dopo e soprattutto da altri...IO...ti avrei cacciato all'istante dalla mia vita, anche se fossi stato innamorato pazzo di te. Robe da matti. 
Io non siedo a tavola con una donna che mi rema contro. Impossibile.
Ma perchè non l'hai lasciato andare a sto punto?
Così adesso non saprai mai se sta con te perchè lo vuole, magari ci resta solo per farti un piacere.
Fidati noi uomini dal cuore tenero, riusciamo a fare anche questo, e senza tanti patemi d'animo.
Forse sei tu quella che sa che non saprebbe come vivere senza di lui.
E allora capisco come mai un tradimento vi sconvolga la vita fin dalle fondamenta. XD.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io allora non ti capisco.
> Che te lo sei tenuto a fare un marito che in definitiva non stimi per niente?
> Non è un bambino da educare eh?
> E' una persona.
> ...


 non hai capito nulla


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il mio ultimo post finiva con una precisazione che ho ritenuto di tagliare perchè mi spiace che le mie risposte ad un utente, debbano reiteratamente contenere parti che ne riguardano un'altro
> 
> vorrei però ricordare che questi scambi di post sull'intreccio malattia/tradimento sono iniziati da un post che parlava di un mio amico
> io non ho formulato valutazioni sulla vicenda di sua moglie
> ...


Intanto TU...non avrai MAI il coraggio di affrontarmi a viso aperto. QUesto è il punto...
Boni tutti colpire di striscio, fare allusioni, colpire alle spalle ecc..ecc..ecc...
TU prima vieni a parlare con me.
Poi mi giudichi.
Ribadisco il mio concetto.
Nessuna moglie del cazzo, ha diritto di cacciarmi da casa mia.
Provare per credere.
Se vi sposate dei rammolliti senza palle,,,non sono cazzi miei.
E appunto le botte di allegria sono cose per certi tipi di persone, e non vanno affatto bene per altre.
Almeno la Matraini sa fare i giusti distinguo.
Se vi casca il mondo in testa solo perchè un uomo infila il suo pene nell'altrui vagina...( con tutti i veri problemi della vita reale), mi chiedo: che farete con le gravi difficoltà della vita?
La perdita del lavoro?
La malattia?
La morte di un figlio?
Lascia che chi vuole vivere in un certo modo lo possa fare, nessuno ha impedito a te di fare le tue scelte.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hai capito nulla


Certo no?
Sono un maschio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hai capito nulla


non che me lo aspettassi

ma che capisca proprio l'esatto contrario ...  

ergo: non penso che non capisca
mi confermo nell'idea che  fa finta

in alternativa dovrei pensare che proprio non ci arriva

in entrambi i casi non è un problema mio


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io allora non ti capisco.
> Che te lo sei tenuto a fare un marito che in definitiva non stimi per niente?
> Non è un bambino da educare eh?
> E' una persona.
> ...


 ma è proprio per lasciarlo andare che ha taciuto!
e così  lui ha scelto di stare con lei senza quello che poteva sentire come ricatto morale


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è proprio per lasciarlo andare che ha taciuto!
> e così  lui ha scelto di stare con lei senza quello che poteva sentire come ricatto morale


E insisto su questo punto...
Non c'era nessun ricatto morale del cazzo...
MAI neanche lontanamente una cellula del mio corpo ha pensato che MIA moglie potesse lontanamente usare la sua malattia come un ricatto morale...
Io non ho certo sposato na doneta squallida da 4 soldi...
Se tu hai solo il sospetto che tuo marito veda te capace di ricatti morali...TU fai la figura della donnetta da 4 soldi.
Proprio questa forma mentale di certe donne mi fa schifare di loro.

Nessuna donna in tutta la mia vita ha mai usato dei ricatti morali. MAI.

Quindi IO mi sono sempre accompagnato e confrontato con donne: persone di un certo calibro.

Ma a sto punto mi domando perchè lui è rimasto con lei, se era innamorato di un'altra: 
l'altra non l'ha voluto per caso?
Non capisco...

Allora è rimasto per amore?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E insisto su questo punto...
> Non c'era nessun ricatto morale del cazzo...
> *MAI neanche lontanamente una cellula del mio corpo ha pensato che MIA moglie potesse lontanamente usare la sua malattia come un ricatto morale...*
> Io non ho certo sposato na doneta squallida da 4 soldi...
> ...


mettiamo le cose in chiaro: il tuo caso è un'altra situazione e nessuno si può permettere di dire nulla .
lui_ credeva_ di essere innamorato di un'altra ma ha capito che non era così .
e se lei avesse parlato a tutt'oggi avrebbe il dubbio che la scelta non fosse scevra da sensi di colpa e responsabilità morali
sì, è rimasto per amore


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è proprio per lasciarlo andare che ha taciuto!
> e così lui ha scelto di stare con lei senza quello che poteva sentire come ricatto morale


 
ma pensi davvero che non abbia capito? 

o che qualche parte di ciò che ho detto evidenzi, come lui dice, che io non stimi mio marito o che abbia voluto educarlo?

non vedi che è tutta una manfrina per infarcire il discorso di cose che lui pensa possano ferirmi?
peraltro nello stesso modo in cui, nel sistema delle approvazioni, mi dice che se dice che se mi chiama cornuta non è per offendermi

sono queste le sfumature che non capisce
o se le capisce non le attribuisce a me

non ci perdere tempo minerva
si comporta come uno che è molto più disperato di quanto lui stesso pensi ritenendo di dover fingere il contrario per mascherarlo 

a volte dispiace persino a me


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mettiamo le cose in chiaro: il tuo caso è un'altra situazione e nessuno si può permettere di dire nulla .
> lui_ credeva_ di essere innamorato di un'altra ma ha capito che non era così .
> e se lei avesse parlato a tutt'oggi avrebbe il dubbio che la scelta non fosse scevra da sensi di colpa e responsabilità morali
> sì, è rimasto per amore


Ok.
Ma se io fossi lui.
E un giorno venissi a sapere di questa sua mossa.
Io la lascerei.
Per una cosa del genere IO lascio qualsiasi donna.
E mia moglie lo sa BENISSIMO.
Perchè questo era ed è il comportamento di mia madre.
E non lo posso tollerare da nessuna.

Il marito di amoremio invece è stato un uomo sincero.
E non può essere biasimato in nessun caso.
Mica le ha detto...ehi cocca...non ti ho mai amato eh?

E allora cosa c'è tanto da lamentarsi?
La ama, la ha amata, non l'ha abbandonata, è ancora lì con lei...
cosa le manca ancora? Un lucano?

E anche il tuo è ancora lì con te..questo conta..
Pensiamo a quelle che vengono lasciate e abbandonate...
Quelli son cazzi...e non cazzate.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma pensi davvero che non abbia capito?
> 
> o che qualche parte di ciò che ho detto evidenzi, come lui dice, che io non stimi mio marito o che abbia voluto educarlo?
> 
> ...


Ti piace eh raccontartela?
Perchè non hai le palle di andare a verificare come stanno le cose di persona? Eh?
Certo che io non colgo certe sfumature...
Ma quello che capisco molto bene è che tu cerchi sempre di farmi passare per stupido...e non riesci in nessun modo a trattarmi come un giocattolino nelle tue mani...
Si si fidati sono un povero disperato...
Vedrai...vedrai...eheheheheheehehe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E sinceramente ti invidio,io non credo di averne mai avuti,decido,parto in quarta e avanti senza tanti tentennamenti.
> Forse saro'cosi'perche'siamo stati educati male,e infatti inculco grinta e spinta ai miei figli,ma anche valori e sentimenti.
> Tu non mi ci vedi,ma e'cosi'


Grinta e spinta li cercò di inculcare anche mio padre...scoprendo io che era un errore, una persona grintosa è in possibilità una persona morta (non pensa), una persona tenace arriva a tutti gli obiettivi che vuole, con strade diverse, più perigliose a volte nel senso di lunghezza ma tutto quello che conquista dovrebbe rimanere dentro.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grinta e spinta li cercò di inculcare anche mio padre...scoprendo io che era un errore, una persona grintosa è in possibilità una persona morta (non pensa), una persona tenace arriva a tutti gli obiettivi che vuole, con strade diverse, più perigliose a volte nel senso di lunghezza ma tutto quello che conquista dovrebbe rimanere dentro.


 Ciao Daniele! 
cominciavo a chiedermi dove fossi finito oggi! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> sono arrivata solo a questo punto, magari più avanti hai risposto alla domanda che mi è sorta leggendoti fino ad ora. Se è così, scusami in anticipo.
> Ma il rapporto rischio-beneficio? Ovvero : hai messo in conto la possibilità di essere beccato? (so che prendi tutte le precauzioni ecc ecc, ma la componente sfiga nella vita c'è....).
> Hai messo in conto la possibilità di veder finire il tuo matrimonio? (non intendo solo come contratto legale o come convivenza, ma come rapporto)?
> Sei disposto quindi a porre tutto su un piatto e giocartelo per ... cambiare aria?


Cara Minnie,certo l'incoveniente puo'succedere e non nascondo che ho gia'rischiato due volte,una roba vecchia,l'altra qualche settimana fa'.
Non finirebbe il matrimonio perche' assieme abbiamo diverse cose  importanti,ma semplicemente la darrebbe a qualcuno di quelli che non aspettano altro,prospettiva poco bella....
 Vedi uno a 40 anni magari puo'buttare via tutto,ma quando nei hai 50 e passa,non avrebbe piu'senso.
E anche vero che al primo accenno di controllo,blocco tutto...finche'non si calmano le acque,ciao


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Grinta e spinta* li cercò di inculcare anche mio padre...scoprendo io che era un errore, una persona grintosa è in possibilità una persona morta (non pensa), una persona tenace arriva a tutti gli obiettivi che vuole, con strade diverse, più perigliose a volte nel senso di lunghezza ma tutto quello che conquista dovrebbe rimanere dentro.




Daniele, non c'entra la grinta, mia Madre mi ha insegnato ad essere audace ... l' "Auducia" e' sinonimo Coraggio, Ardire, Valore, in poche parole avere le palle, pur essendo donna ed in pace con la mia femminilita', capisci?


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Minnie,certo l'incoveniente puo'succedere e non nascondo che ho gia'rischiato due volte,una roba vecchia,l'altra qualche settimana fa'.
> *Non finirebbe il matrimonio perche' assieme abbiamo diverse cose importanti,ma semplicemente la darrebbe a qualcuno di quelli che non aspettano altro,prospettiva poco bella....*
> Vedi uno a 40 anni magari puo'buttare via tutto,ma quando nei hai 50 e passa,non avrebbe piu'senso.
> E anche vero che al primo accenno di controllo,blocco tutto...finche'non si calmano le acque,ciao


 Scusa ma come fai ad esserne certo? io ho capito che tu sei un uomo molto "attento" sotto questo aspetto! ma se posso vorrei darti un consiglio: MAI DARE NULLA PER SCONTATO!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè...XD...dai...io l'ho capito Lothar eh?
> E anche sua moglie...
> QUella è na marescialla...
> Se lo brinca...Lothar riceverà un sacco di legnate sul groppone che neanche se lo immagina...
> ...


Grande Conte...finalmente salti fuori...in effetti mia moglie e'tosta ma al lavoro li'si'che tutti filano.a casa moltoooo meno.
Se sapesse mi renderebbe in un amen la pariglia,moltlipicata almeno per 3 o 4........
Ma io non ho paura Conte,sono gli altri che debbono avere paura di me:mexican:
Ciaoo


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Minnie,certo l'incoveniente puo'succedere e non nascondo che ho gia'rischiato due volte,una roba vecchia,l'altra qualche settimana fa'.
> Non finirebbe il matrimonio perche' assieme abbiamo diverse cose  importanti,ma semplicemente la darrebbe a qualcuno di quelli che non aspettano altro,prospettiva poco bella....
> Vedi uno a 40 anni magari puo'buttare via tutto,ma quando nei hai 50 e passa,non avrebbe piu'senso.
> E anche vero che al primo accenno di controllo,blocco tutto...finche'non si calmano le acque,ciao


L'Incognita, non dimenticare mai l'imprevisto ... solo quello che non si fa non si fa :mrgreen:.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Conte...finalmente salti fuori...in effetti mia moglie e'tosta ma al lavoro li'si'che tutti filano.a casa moltoooo meno.
> Se sapesse mi renderebbe in un amen la pariglia,moltlipicata almeno per 3 o 4........
> Ma io non ho paura Conte,sono gli altri che debbono avere paura di me:mexican:
> Ciaoo



Perché pensi che non l'abbia già fatto e che lo farebbe solo per ripicca?


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

Lothar, tua moglie ti beccherà prima o poi, sei troppo sicuro di te e non riesci a dubitare mai e visto che non sei perfetto verrai beccato e lei potrà decidere di sbatterti via di casa a pedate nel culo e tu sarai costretto comunque a rendere conto di quello che hai fatto...economicamente. RIcorda, in una separazione non ho mai visto molte donne finire male economicamente, in questo caso sei dal lato che lo piglia nel sederino il più delle volte.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè...XD...dai...io l'ho capito Lothar eh?
> E anche sua moglie...
> QUella è na marescialla...
> Se lo brinca...Lothar riceverà un sacco di legnate sul groppone che neanche se lo immagina...
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché pensi che non l'abbia già fatto e che lo farebbe solo per ripicca?


Sadica :mrgreen: lo vuoi far soffrire? ... il dubbio e' il piu' grande tarlo dell'anima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, tua moglie ti beccherà prima o poi, sei troppo sicuro di te e non riesci a dubitare mai e visto che non sei perfetto verrai beccato e lei potrà decidere di sbatterti via di casa a pedate nel culo e tu sarai costretto comunque a rendere conto di quello che hai fatto...economicamente. RIcorda, in una separazione non ho mai visto molte donne finire male economicamente, in questo caso sei dal lato che lo piglia nel sederino il più delle volte.


E le leggi sono fatte male eh?
Pensa le mogli possono tradirti e poi perfino cacciarti di casa...:mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sadica :mrgreen: lo vuoi far soffrire? ... il dubbio e' il piu' grande tarlo dell'anima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Ma no, davvero. Non capisco tutta questa sicurezza...


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma no, davvero. Non capisco tutta questa sicurezza...


Nemmeno io comprendo la sua sicurezza  .


Che poi il massimo nella vita non e' darla ma averla  :mrgreen:  escudendo il cervello ovviamente :rotfl:quello e' obbligatorio :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nemmeno io comprendo la sua sicurezza  .
> 
> 
> Che poi il massimo nella vita non e' darla ma averla  :mrgreen: escudendo il cervello ovviamente :rotfl:quello e' obbligatorio :rotfl:


 ma poi...chi sono gli uomi?:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi...chi sono gli uomi?:singleeye:


Bette Davis diceva: Nella vita abbondano i maschi, ma scarseggiano gli  uomini.  e non aveva torto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bette Davis diceva: Nella vita abbondano i maschi, ma scarseggiano gli uomini.  e non aveva torto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 perciò hai troncato il titolo abbreviandolo?:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva lo sai che gli esperti consigliano come cane da quardia sempre un cane femmina  lo sai?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché pensi che non l'abbia già fatto e che lo farebbe solo per ripicca?


Bella domandina Quintina,in poche parole hai sintetizzato una cosa importantissima....
Spero ben di no..anche se me lo sarei strameritato!!
Pero'debbo anche dire che non mancandole assolutamente il sesso a casa,a parte ultimi tempi,non dovrebbe avere cercato fuori.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bella domandina Quintina,in poche parole hai sintetizzato una cosa importantissima....
> *Spero ben di no*..anche se me lo sarei strameritato!!
> Pero'debbo anche dire che non mancandole assolutamente il sesso a casa,a parte ultimi tempi,non dovrebbe avere cercato fuori.


Lo spero anche io per te  perche' ne usciresti proprio male, anzi malissimo :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bella domandina Quintina,in poche parole hai sintetizzato una cosa importantissima....
> Spero ben di no..anche se me lo sarei strameritato!!
> Pero'debbo anche dire che non mancandole assolutamente il sesso a casa,a parte ultimi tempi,non dovrebbe avere cercato fuori.


ma Lothar, se tu dici che a lei non manca assolutamente il sesso a casa, significa che non manca nemmeno a te. Però tu lo cerchi comunque fuori. Quindi: perché dai per scontato che non lo faccia anche lei?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bella domandina Quintina,in poche parole hai sintetizzato una cosa importantissima....
> Spero ben di no..anche se me lo sarei strameritato!!
> Pero'debbo anche dire che non mancandole assolutamente il sesso a casa,a parte ultimi tempi,non dovrebbe avere cercato fuori.


ma probabilmente anche lei pensa che a te non sia mancato

poi magari le mancava altro e l'ha trovato altrove


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma Lothar, se tu dici che a lei non manca assolutamente il sesso a casa, significa che non manca nemmeno a te. Però tu lo cerchi comunque fuori. Quindi: perché dai per scontato che non lo faccia anche lei?


ecco 

quintina l'ha detto meglio


in fondo poi ...
dopo tanti anni ...
non sia mai debba avere dei rimpianti :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

e comunque non è detto che sia per sesso

non si vive di solo pene


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e comunque non è detto che sia per sesso
> 
> non si vive di solo pene


 :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy:


sarà stato  un maligno refuso :mrgreen:
non facciamone una tragedia


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *sarà stato un maligno refuso* :mrgreen:
> non facciamone una tragedia


son cose che turbano la mia virginea sensibilità:angeletto:








ps no calcio:bandiera:


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> rimorsi e rimpianti si incontrano in qualunque aspetto della vita.


che alla fine, se ci togliamo il rispetto di noi stessi, la dignità, la soddisfazione di essere Uomini in piedi, che cosa ci rimane? io tengo sopra ad ogni cosa a due cose: le relazioni interpersonali (i miei affetti grandi o piccoli) e la mia dignità. oggi ho avuto una giornata faticosa, faticosa da morire al lavoro. ma sono soddisfatto di me (beh, al 90%) e sono felice perchè ho fatto quello che secondo me è giusto. ne sto pagando le conseguenze e continuerò a pagarle, ma se mi tolgo quello, quello e le persone, che mi rimane? 

beh scusate, non parlavo di tradimenti nè di voi, pensavo a me, mi avete colpito in un punto sensibile, oggi


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> son cose che turbano la mia virginea sensibilità:angeletto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se non vuoi il calcio puoi scegliere 3 mesi di questa manicure








 :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ecco
> 
> quintina l'ha detto meglio
> 
> ...


 
ehm ehm:incazzato:care ragazze mi state appiciccando un bel paio di corna o sbaglio????
Comunque dici bene anche per lei sono un sacco di anni,pero'e anche vero che noi uomini siamo figli di...e ragioniamo spesso con una cosa sola.
Voi no,e prima di fare una cosa del genere ci pensate moltoooo,o ....no?
Dimmi che ho ragione...ti prego
ciao


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> che alla fine, se ci togliamo il rispetto di noi stessi, la dignità, la soddisfazione di essere Uomini in piedi, che cosa ci rimane? io tengo sopra ad ogni cosa a due cose: le relazioni interpersonali (i miei affetti grandi o piccoli) e la mia dignità. oggi ho avuto una giornata faticosa, faticosa da morire al lavoro. ma sono soddisfatto di me (beh, al 90%) e sono felice perchè *ho fatto quello che secondo me è giusto*. ne sto pagando le conseguenze e continuerò a pagarle, *ma se mi tolgo quello, quello e le persone, che mi rimane*?
> 
> beh scusate, *non parlavo di tradimenti nè di voi*, pensavo a me, mi avete colpito in un punto sensibile, oggi


 
quella domanda vale a 360°


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma Lothar, se tu dici che a lei non manca assolutamente il sesso a casa, significa che non manca nemmeno a te. Però tu lo cerchi comunque fuori. Quindi: perché dai per scontato che non lo faccia anche lei?


Ah Quintina....mi hai toccato..stavolta per benino..hai ragione.
Mi tocco io pero',comunque non la vedo al motel che ...meglio non pensarci,ciao Quintina vado via,buona serata a te,e tutte/i gli amici del forum


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm:incazzato:care ragazze mi state appiciccando un bel paio di corna o sbaglio????
> Comunque dici bene anche per lei sono un sacco di anni,pero'e anche vero che noi uomini siamo figli di...e ragioniamo spesso con una cosa sola.
> Voi no,e prima di fare una cosa del genere ci pensate moltoooo,o ....no?
> Dimmi che ho ragione...ti prego
> ciao



non necessariamente

io ad esempio circa un anno e mezzo fa mi sono fatta una storia con uno che avevo conosciuto su FB. Mai visto prima... prima volta che l'ho visto... badabum!

ma poi ti darebbe così tanto fastidio? non pensi che anche lei abbia diritto ai suoi svaghi? in fondo non fa mancare niente alla famiglia, no?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm:incazzato:care ragazze mi state appiciccando un bel paio di corna o sbaglio????
> Comunque dici bene anche per lei sono un sacco di anni,pero'e anche vero che noi uomini siamo figli di...e ragioniamo spesso con una cosa sola.
> Voi no,e prima di fare una cosa del genere ci pensate moltoooo,o ....no?
> Dimmi che ho ragione...ti prego
> ciao


 
non siamo tutte uguali

poi ...

siete insieme da tanti anni ...
il tempo per pensarci moooolto l'ha pure avuto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah Quintina....mi hai toccato..stavolta per benino..hai ragione.
> Mi tocco io pero',comunque non la vedo al motel che ...meglio non pensarci,ciao Quintina vado via,buona serata a te,e tutte/i gli amici del forum


ma poi perché per forza in un motel?

ci sono tanti uomini single che hanno la casa libera a disposizione...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma poi perché per forza in un motel?
> 
> ci sono tanti uomini single che hanno la casa libera a disposizione...


massì,  ci son tante possibilità


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se non vuoi il calcio puoi scegliere 3 mesi di questa manicure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


ah moro!

dev'essere una punizione
mica un premio!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm:incazzato:care ragazze mi state appiciccando un bel paio di corna o sbaglio????
> Comunque dici bene anche per lei sono un sacco di anni,pero'e anche vero che noi uomini siamo figli di...e ragioniamo spesso con una cosa sola.
> Voi no,e prima di fare una cosa del genere ci pensate moltoooo,o ....no?
> Dimmi che ho ragione...ti prego
> ciao


Lothar.
Tua moglie è in grado di convincerti che hai più corna in testa di un cesto di lumache, e anche convincerti che non è vero un casso. Fidati...Lothar...loro fanno e tacciono. Non vanno in giro a sbandierare le loro avventure. Ma ricordati Lothar nessuna è santa, nè tua madre, nè tua sorella.
E ricorda che quelle che appaiono tanto sante...sono in realtà quelle che ne hanno combinate di più.
Credimi. Ste robe io le so...

Loro non ci pensano.
Fanno o non fanno.


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm:incazzato:care ragazze mi state appiciccando un bel paio di corna o sbaglio????
> Comunque dici bene anche per lei sono un sacco di anni,pero'e anche vero che noi uomini siamo figli di...e ragioniamo spesso con una cosa sola.
> Voi n*o,e prima di fare una cosa del genere ci pensate moltoooo,o ....no?*
> Dimmi che ho ragione...ti prego
> ciao


Mah non saprei, nel mio caso, per es, sarebbe più preoccupante molto di più se pensassi moooooolto prima di fare una cosa.
Come dire, più ci penso, ci rifletto,ecc, più la combino grossa!
..e il più delle volte ci rifletto sempre. :carneval:
Ogni tanto però parto in quarta pure io, nulla di che...

Dici che se senti parlare d'amore molli tutto, che questa non deve diventare una storia d'amore: ma se sei già sulla buona strada!
Hai un secondo cellulare, vi sentite praticamente tutti i giorni, questo è molto pericoloso, dici che ne senti il bisogno di aria fresca (se così fosse, non la cercheresti sempre dalla stessa persona...).
Almeno io la penso così. ù.ù


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah non saprei, nel mio caso, per es, sarebbe più preoccupante molto di più se pensassi moooooolto prima di fare una cosa.
> Come dire, più ci penso, ci rifletto,ecc, più la combino grossa!
> ..e il più delle volte ci rifletto sempre. :carneval:
> Ogni tanto però parto in quarta pure io, nulla di che...
> ...


nel frattempo sua moglie potrebbe  interpretare con successo l'aria fresca di qualcun altro 
mi pare equo


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> sono leale nella misura in cui la mia coscienza concepisce questa parola ma dagli altri non mi aspetto lo stesso trattamento, anche se lo gradirei.


Dagli altri in generale o dagli altri coi quali hai rapporti di amicizia di affetto o di coppia?

ps comunque concordo.


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel frattempo sua moglie potrebbe  interpretare con successo l'aria fresca di qualcun altro
> mi pare equo


Beh ma questo è fuori dubbio!
Penso che quando si percorrono certe strade (aria fresca ed altro), credo si debba mettere in conto che si potrebbe ricevere altrettanto.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Meglio stare con una persona che ci ama piuttosto di illudersi di stare con una che fa credere di amarci di più?


L'importante è quello che sentiamo noi. Non si ama a comando.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora senti taglio corto.
> Una volta mi sono accorto e non sto dirti come, perchè ci ho sbattuto proprio la faccia, lei ha scopato con un altro.
> E ti giuro che non me ne è fregata un'emerita cippa, *se non la conferma, che anche lei è come le altre donne.*


Ovvero come sono le donne?


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma poi ti darebbe così tanto fastidio? non pensi che anche lei abbia diritto ai suoi svaghi? in fondo non fa mancare niente alla famiglia, no?


 
:up:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh ma questo è fuori dubbio!
> Penso che quando si percorrono certe strade (aria fresca ed altro), credo si debba mettere in conto che si potrebbe ricevere altrettanto.


 
maddai! 

lui l'ha messo in conto
è da un pezzo che lo dice che lei potrebbe rendergli pan per focaccia
anche se un po' gli spiacerebbe

non mette in conto che sia lui che le sta rendendo focaccia per pan
(magari ...
focaccia con la "i" e pan con la "e" :carneval


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero come sono le donne?


Fedeli o infedeli a seconda di come pare a loro.
Tutte sono fedeli
E tutte infedeli a prescindere.
Dipende solo da determinati incontri.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fedeli o infedeli a seconda di come pare a loro.
> Tutte sono fedeli
> E tutte infedeli a prescindere.
> Dipende solo da determinati incontri.


Col cavolo che è così. Una donna innamorata è fedele. Così come lo è un uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Col cavolo che è così. Una donna innamorata è fedele. Così come lo è un uomo.


Mk...io non ci credo.
Tutto lì.


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Minnie,certo l'incoveniente puo'succedere e non nascondo che ho gia'rischiato due volte,una roba vecchia,l'altra qualche settimana fa'.
> Non finirebbe il matrimonio perche' assieme abbiamo diverse cose  importanti,ma semplicemente la darrebbe a qualcuno di quelli che non aspettano altro,prospettiva poco bella....
> Vedi uno a 40 anni magari puo'buttare via tutto,ma quando nei hai 50 e passa,non avrebbe piu'senso.
> E anche vero che al primo accenno di controllo,blocco tutto...finche'non si calmano le acque,ciao



1) L'amante potrebbe anche averlo già avuto tua moglie.
2) Farlo con un altro solo per ripicca non e' poi così bello. Ti lascia solo vuoto dentro. Potrebbe cogliere la palla al balzo solo se e' interessata ad un altro.


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma Lothar, se tu dici che a lei non manca assolutamente il sesso a casa, significa che non manca nemmeno a te. Però tu lo cerchi comunque fuori. Quindi: perché dai per scontato che non lo faccia anche lei?


:up:


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm:incazzato:care ragazze mi state appiciccando un bel paio di corna o sbaglio????
> Comunque dici bene anche per lei sono un sacco di anni,pero'e anche vero che noi uomini siamo figli di...e ragioniamo spesso con una cosa sola.
> Voi no,e prima di fare una cosa del genere ci pensate moltoooo,o ....no?
> Dimmi che ho ragione...ti prego
> ciao


Guarda non ci ho pensato molto.... mi sono lasciata vivere. 
Il tuo problema e' che tu temi ti possa tradire, io sarei più preoccupata che lei possa innamorarsi. Io farei molta difficoltà a perdonare un tradimento coinvolgente... se fosse solo sesso potrei capire e perdonare più facilmente.
La moglie del mio amante quando ci ha scoperti gli ha detto che avrebbe preferito scoprire che andava con una puttana.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda non ci ho pensato molto.... mi sono lasciata vivere.
> Il tuo problema e' che tu temi ti possa tradire, io sarei più preoccupata che lei possa innamorarsi. Io farei molta difficoltà a perdonare un tradimento coinvolgente... se fosse solo sesso potrei capire e perdonare più facilmente.
> La moglie del mio amante quando ci ha scoperti gli ha detto che avrebbe preferito scoprire che andava con *una puttana*.



Intendi una prostituta?


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mk...io non ci credo.
> Tutto lì.


Io innamorata sono fedele


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io innamorata sono fedele


Ma appunto l'innamoramento passa...
E si è pronte a nuove curiosità e nuovi stimoli...
Ed è così che la mente e il cuore di una donna inizia a fantasticare e a sognare...
Poi appunto non avvengono certi incontri fatali e nulla succede...in altri casi avvengono...e lì capita quel che capita.
Io la vedo così eh?
Ma può benissimo capitare anche a me...di innamorarmi...
Poi quando sarò bello cotto...potrò dirvi se sono fedele o meno.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intendi una prostituta?


Marì, adesso ho capito quanto è velato quello che volevi dire !!!


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io innamorata sono fedele


L'innamoramento passa, quindi tu nella norma sei infedele! Auguri al povero uomi che ti avrà con il relativo cesto di lumachine!Oh, non per dirti, ma sei una delle poche donne che riesce fare una pessima pubblicità di se stessa, quasi sempre e la cosa che ho comprenso e che non te ne accorgi neppure, quindi piglio con le pinze quello che dici


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma appunto l'innamoramento passa...
> E si è pronte a nuove curiosità e nuovi stimoli...
> Ed è così che la mente e il cuore di una donna inizia a fantasticare e a sognare...
> Poi appunto non avvengono certi incontri fatali e nulla succede...in altri casi avvengono...e lì capita quel che capita.
> ...


Ti auguro tanto di innamorarti ancora... di una persona che ti ricambia con la tua stessa intensità. E' una sensazione stupenda, da vivere almeno una volta.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ti auguro tanto di innamorarti ancora... di una persona che ti ricambia con la tua stessa intensità. E' una sensazione stupenda, da vivere almeno una volta.


Io al conto non gli auguro questa sciagura!!! Ma che ti ha fatto di male di augurargli tale cosa??? Meglio un calcio nelle palle!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io al conto non gli auguro questa sciagura!!! Ma che ti ha fatto di male di augurargli tale cosa??? Meglio un calcio nelle palle!


Ma Daniele mica mi sto innamorando di sabina eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dipende di chi mi innamoro no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Io mi innamorerò dell'utente di tradi che...saprà...dirmi...come...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mk...io non ci credo.
> Tutto lì.


Forse non sei mai stato innamorato.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> ... di una persona che ti ricambia con la tua stessa intensità. E' una sensazione stupenda, *da vivere almeno una volta*.


 
:up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse non sei mai stato innamorato.


Possibile...
Ci sto pensando molto seriamente in questi giorni...
Forse lo sono stato da adolescente...e non sono stato ricambiato...e forse me lo sto vietando tutt'ora eh?
Cioè uno si innamora diventa un povero deficente...non so...


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Possibile...
> Ci sto pensando molto seriamente in questi giorni...
> Forse lo sono stato da adolescente...e non sono stato ricambiato...e forse me lo sto vietando tutt'ora eh?
> *Cioè uno si innamora diventa un povero deficente*...non so...


Con gli occhi che brillano e il sorriso perenne, sì succede così


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Con gli occhi che brillano e il sorriso perenne, sì succede così


Beata gioventù


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beata gioventù


A me è successo a 40 anni


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A me è successo a 40 anni


Ma come è finita?


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intendi una prostituta?


C'è chi per divertirsi basta poco e chi ha bisogno di ben altre cose.
Non sopporto l'ipocrisia di chi porge un buona parola un giorno fingendo di saperti capire e il giorno dopo e' già pronta a pugnalarti alle spalle sperando di poter punire così tutte le rovinamariti del mondo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> C'è chi per divertirsi basta poco e chi ha bisogno di ben altre cose.
> Non sopporto l'ipocrisia di chi porge un buona parola un giorno fingendo di saperti capire e il giorno dopo e' già pronta a pugnalarti alle spalle sperando di poter punire così tutte le rovinamariti del mondo.


Figliuola che cosa ti aspettavi?
Buon cuore?
Si va là...


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'innamoramento passa, quindi tu nella norma sei infedele! Auguri al povero uomi che ti avrà con il relativo cesto di lumachine!Oh, non per dirti, ma sei una delle poche donne che riesce fare una pessima pubblicità di se stessa, quasi sempre e la cosa che ho comprenso e che non te ne accorgi neppure, quindi piglio con le pinze quello che dici


Misogino come sei non capisco come tu possa ancora avere fiducia in una donna.
E non capisco come una donna possa desiderare di starti accanto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intendi una prostituta?




questa è di cattivo gusto


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> C'è chi per divertirsi basta poco e chi ha bisogno di ben altre cose.
> Non sopporto l'ipocrisia di chi porge un buona parola un giorno fingendo di saperti capire e il giorno dopo e' già pronta a pugnalarti alle spalle sperando di poter punire così tutte le rovinamariti del mondo.



Io non sopporto chi da della "zoccola" ad una prostituta, e' offensivo, prova a chiederlo ad una prostituta e vedrai come ti rispondera'.

Perche' la mia schiettezza la chiami ipocrisia? ... dove sono stata ipocrita con te? ... capire la tua situazione, non vuol dire approvare e condividere la tua scelta.

"rovinamariti" lo dici tu, una cosa e' certa, la vostra presenza (le amanti) nella vita/storia/unione/matrimonio degli altri non aiuta, anzi ... ... ...

Scusa la mia franchezza, non riesco ad essere diversa.



.


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuola che cosa ti aspettavi?
> Buon cuore?
> Si va là...


Tutto viene alla luce... meglio così.

Allora se ho capito il succo del discorso e' questo:
1) se io sono libera e tu sei libero scopiamo e va tutto bene.
2) se io sono sposata e scopo con te (sposato o meno non importa) sono una puttana.

Ho capito bene?

Se vi va bene pensare questo e vi fa stare meglio ben per voi. Ma così non arrivate a capire un cazzo... capite solo quello che vi va di voler capire, cercate gli indizi che ci portano alle conclusioni che voi volete, perché avete bisogno di queste per poter andare avanti, perché e' più facile pensarla così che mettersi in discussione.
Buonanotte a tutti... per me lo sarà ....


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questa è di cattivo gusto


Perche'? C'e' una grande differenza, rifletti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'? C'e' una grande differenza, rifletti




sì, certo, ma spero di aver capito male


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questa è di cattivo gusto


Grazie per la solidarietà Quintina


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tutto viene alla luce... meglio così.
> 
> Allora se ho capito il succo del discorso e' questo:
> 1) se io sono libera e tu sei libero scopiamo e va tutto bene.
> ...


Fidati per alcune persone è così.
Confida nella persona sbagliata e avrai questo.
La lapidazione.
:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questa è di cattivo gusto


No, semplicemente fa pensare su molte cose, una amante per molte persone è pur sempre una puttana....ed il pensiero comune è quello che vince nella norma.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, semplicemente fa pensare su molte cose, una amante per molte persone è pur sempre una puttana!


Piu che altro IO la chiamerei una "rompicoglioni" ... non ho Mai dato della zoccola o della puttana alla persona che faceva i giochetti con mio marito, questo termine lo usano maggiormente loro: Le amanti.


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, semplicemente fa pensare su molte cose, una amante per molte persone è pur sempre una puttana!


io l'avevo intesa come daniele: cioè non che marì desse a te (sabina) della putt- ma che volesse dire che agli occhi della moglie tradita che vi ha scoperto non c'era molta differenza tra diverse tipologie di donne (va bene, espressione cazzuta, ma lasciatela passare) che potessero andare a letto con lui. io ho letto così.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Misogino come sei non capisco come tu possa ancora avere fiducia in una donna.
> E non capisco come una donna possa desiderare di starti accanto.


Sabina, io non metterò mai più nulla di mio in mano di una donna, sia ben chiaro questo. Io potrò vivere con una donna pur sapendo che in ogni momento devo essere pronto a salpare via per  l'estero, perchè così farò in caso estremo. Introvabile come vorrei essere già, non sai che liberazione sarebbe per me. Ma ho dato il beneficio del dubbio a questa donna che si accompagna a me, se lei mi tradisse sarebbe la terza (per fortuna non  più consecutiva), facendolo mi dimostrerebbe solo che le donne possono soffrire quanto vogliono ma non imparano in cazzo, quindi la mia idea sulle donne sta su un filo di lana tra il più totale disprezzo e tra l'indifferenza grazie a lei.
Del resto ti chedi come mai sta con me? Forse perchè nella mia singolarità faccio vivere forti emozioni alle donne...e da quanto dici tu ad una donna basta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Scusate, ma io non ho capito se quel "intendi dire prostituta" in realtà significava che in effetti con una puttana già ci andava.

Spero di aver capito male, perché se così fosse lo troverei di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu che altro IO la chiamerei una "rompicoglioni" ... non ho Mai dato della zoccola o della puttana alla persona che faceva i giochetti con mio marito, questo termine lo usano maggiormente loro: Le amanti.


Rompicoglioni, spacaballe, stracciamaroni. Si la definizione è esatta. In un momento di crisi coniugale una amante o un amante non sono altro che questo, persone quindi alquanto disprezzabili.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, semplicemente fa pensare su molte cose, una amante per molte persone è pur sempre una puttana....ed il pensiero comune è quello che vince nella norma.


Infatti il cavalier Berlusconi lo sa benissimo eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Allora senti questo pensiero comune...
Ma si dai, tutti tradiscono a sto mondo...tutti si fanno l'amante prima o poi...ma dai se non hai almeno qualche donna sconta sei proprio uno sfigato no?
Il pensiero comune è quello che vince nella norma.

Daniele ma non sai che a tante donne in certi momenti...piace da matti...come dire...sentirsi un po puttane?
E' così liberatorio per loro...si esprimono capisci?
Volano...vibrano...saltano...si dimenano come cento bisce...e non sono mai stufe...


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io l'avevo intesa come daniele: cioè non che marì desse a te (sabina) della putt- ma che volesse dire che agli occhi della moglie tradita che vi ha scoperto non c'era molta differenza tra diverse tipologie di donne (va bene, espressione cazzuta, ma lasciatela passare) che potessero andare a letto con lui. io ho letto così.


Quintina, leggi passante che ha capito tutto al volo!!! Quello che chiamo un uomo evoluto (finalmente uno!!!)


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io l'avevo intesa come daniele: cioè non che marì desse a te (sabina) della putt- ma che volesse dire che agli occhi della moglie tradita che vi ha scoperto non c'era molta differenza tra diverse tipologie di donne (va bene, espressione cazzuta, ma lasciatela passare) che potessero andare a letto con lui. io ho letto così.


NO Passante, c'e' una grande differenza tra le due tipologie ... la prostituta e' una proffessionista, la zoccola/puttano no.


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non sopporto chi da della "zoccola" ad una prostituta, e' offensivo, prova a chiederlo ad una prostituta e vedrai come ti rispondera'.
> 
> Perche' la mia schiettezza la chiami ipocrisia? ... dove sono stata ipocrita con te? ... capire la tua situazione, non vuol dire approvare e condividere la tua scelta.
> 
> ...


L'ipocrisia lo sappiamo entrambe dov'è, non serve che te lo spiega. Ti reputo una persona intelligente e saprai capirlo da sola.

Il discorso sulle "salvaprostitute" non c'entra nulla con il resto.


Sono una moglie anch'io, so cosa significa un matrimonio e avere una famiglia. So come moglie gli errori che posso aver commesso in passato o che commetto nel presente. Che c'entrano le amanti in questo? Nessuno ha puntato una pistola alla tempia a lui per fare quello che ha fatto. 
Certo far ricadere tutto sulle amanti puttane può aiutare a non fasciare un matrimonio... magari continuando gli stessi errori di prima.
Troppo facile semplificare.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele ma non sai che a tante donne in certi momenti...piace da matti...come dire...sentirsi un po puttane?
> E' così liberatorio per loro...si esprimono capisci?
> Volano...vibrano...saltano...si dimenano come cento bisce...e non sono mai stufe...


Cosa credi, che non lo sappia? Nella vita  normale sono un ragazzo strano, a letto però ho scoperto che trattandole da puttane si sentono molto ma molto più...importanti...il problema è che questa cosa non la capisco molto!!


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, leggi passante che ha capito tutto al volo!!!





Mari' ha detto:


> NO Passante


:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> :mrgreen:




hahahahahaha
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cosa credi, che non lo sappia? Nella vita  normale sono un ragazzo strano, a letto però ho scoperto che trattandole da puttane si sentono molto ma molto più...importanti...il problema è che questa cosa non la capisco molto!!


ma non è vero

a volte forse, ma non di regola


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cosa credi, che non lo sappia? Nella vita  normale sono un ragazzo strano, a letto però ho scoperto che trattandole da puttane si sentono molto ma molto più...importanti...il problema è che questa cosa non la capisco molto!!


Ma non è che devi capirla sta cosa eh?
Hai molta fortuna con le donne comunque...me lo sento...
Tu prova a dire ad un tuo amico, che conosce quella che è stata a letto con te...come l'hai trattata e quanto lei ha apprezzato...poi vedrai che capisci sta cosa...fidati!


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina, in vero le amanti e glòi amanti potrebbero tenersi le mutande apposto ed evitare di spaccare i coglioni in una situazione dura. Solitamente la crisi coniugale è inziata da chi poi tradirà...quindi è una vicenda tra due persone in cui si mette in mezzo una terza...che serve la terza se non per aumentare  la belligeranza?
Beati gli amanti cche hanno figli, i mariti o le mogli di questi pr il bene dei figli devono mandare giù tanta amarezza che se non ci fossero con il cavoolo dovrebbero satare zitti.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non è vero
> 
> a volte forse, ma non di regola


La mia ex voleva essere trattata da Puttana ed è uscita con uno sconosciuto per farsi sbattere...ci mancava che gli pagasse anche la prestazione e basta. Io non me la sbattevo con cotal mancanza di rispetto. Ho imparato invece che devo esagerare...sempre, lo so, non ha senso, ma funziona.


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu che altro IO la chiamerei una "rompicoglioni" ... non ho Mai dato della zoccola o della puttana alla persona che faceva i giochetti con mio marito, questo termine lo usano maggiormente loro: Le amanti.


E tu che ne sai di come le amanti chiamano le mogli? Sei stata amante anche tu?
Per quel che mi riguarda io non la chiamo proprio in alcun modo... anzi non la nomino proprio. Ma a volte ci pensa lui a chiamarla in altri modi, visto che nonostante tutto continua a comportarsi nello stesso modo. Ma e' vero, il pezzo di carta per qualcuno legittima a fare quello che si vuole, tanto siamo sposati...


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai di come le amanti chiamano le mogli? Sei stata amante anche tu?
> Per quel che mi riguarda io non la chiamo proprio in alcun modo... anzi non la nomino proprio. Ma a volte ci pensa lui a chiamarla in altri modi, visto che nonostante tutto continua a comportarsi nello stesso modo. Ma e' vero, il pezzo di carta per qualcuno legittima a fare quello che si vuole, tanto siamo sposati...


Io lo so Sabina, io lo so! Ho usato metodi non convenzionali per sapere come ero chiamato io da quel pagliaccio fesso che si trombò la mia ex...non mi è piaciuto affatto.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'ipocrisia lo sappiamo entrambe dov'è, non serve che te lo spiega. Ti reputo una persona intelligente e saprai capirlo da sola.
> 
> *Il discorso sulle "salvaprostitute" non c'entra nulla con il resto.*
> 
> ...


Niente affatto, io ti chiedevo di chiarire da "prostituta" e "puttana/zoccola" ... anche perche' a suo tempo anche io dissi a mio marito che se aveva dei "pruriti" perche' non si era rivolto ad una prostituta ... la prostituta non cerca di fregarti un marito, l'amante si.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> la prostituta non cerca di fregarti un marito, l'amante si.


Marì, quindi la prostituta ha un significato più positivo della amante??? Sai che credo di si?


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO Passante, c'e' una grande differenza tra le due tipologie ... la prostituta e' una proffessionista, la zoccola/puttano no.


Cavolo che esperti, non le conoscevo queste sottigliezze. Probabilmente e' dovuto al fatto che abbiamo frequentato due corsi di laurea diversi. A me questo non l'hanno insegnato.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai di come le amanti chiamano le mogli? Sei stata amante anche tu?
> Per quel che mi riguarda io non la chiamo proprio in alcun modo... anzi non la nomino proprio. Ma a volte ci pensa lui a chiamarla in altri modi, visto che nonostante tutto continua a comportarsi nello stesso modo. Ma e' vero, il *pezzo di carta* per qualcuno legittima a fare quello che si vuole, tanto siamo sposati...


Non so se lo sai, io di quel pezzo di carta me ne sono pulita il culo, tanto e' vero che siamo divorziati io e mio marito. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, quindi la prostituta ha un significato più positivo della amante??? Sai che credo di si?


Certo per sua moglie si...


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Cavolo che esperti, non le conoscevo queste sottigliezze. Probabilmente e' dovuto al fatto che *abbiamo frequentato due corsi di laurea diversi. A me questo non l'hanno insegnato.*


Tranquilla  lo capiscono anche i sassi  :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia ex voleva essere trattata da Puttana ed è uscita con uno sconosciuto per farsi sbattere...ci mancava che gli pagasse anche la prestazione e basta. Io non me la sbattevo con cotal mancanza di rispetto. Ho imparato invece che devo esagerare...sempre, lo so, non ha senso, ma funziona.



ma non funziona con tutte, te l'assicuro

io ad esempio a letto preferisco l'uomo porco ma anche dolce

l'uomo che mi sbatte come una zoccola mi fa cagare


----------



## Sabina (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so se lo sai, io di quel pezzo di carta me ne sono pulita il culo, tanto e' vero che siamo divorziati io e mio marito. :mrgreen:


Io non mi stavo riferendo a te...


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> l'uomo che mi sbatte come una zoccola *mi fa cagare*


questa donna mi piace perchè è donna di sfumature :mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> questa donna mi piace perchè è donna di sfumature :mexican:


peccato che sei gay 


sai com'è... mi chiamano la minchiapriva del forum


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> La moglie ha letto un messaggio in cui lui mi scriveva "ti amo" e capendo il coinvolgimento importante del marito gli ha detto che avrebbe preferito un tradimento di solo sesso con una "puttana", in cui lei intendeva prostituta.


avevo dato un'interpretazione mia, ho visto


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so se lo sai, io di quel pezzo di carta me ne sono pulita il culo, tanto e' vero che siamo divorziati io e mio marito. :mrgreen:





quintina ha detto:


> ma non funziona con tutte, te l'assicuro
> 
> io ad esempio a letto preferisco l'uomo porco ma anche dolce
> 
> l'uomo che mi sbatte come una zoccola mi fa cagare


 ossignur....:racchia:


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> peccato che sei gay


eh lo so... anche negato per lo shopping... praticamente inutile :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur....:racchia:


che succede Minerva?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> che succede Minerva?


 niente perché?
vado bene per corso martinetti?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente perché?
> vado bene per corso martinetti?


ora guardo su gugolmap

aspetta


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur....:racchia:





quintina ha detto:


> che succede Minerva?





Minerva ha detto:


> niente perché?


forse non le piacciono tutte queste sfumature :carneval: è un topic troppo troppo sfumato :singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> forse non le piacciono tutte queste sfumature :carneval: è un topic troppo troppo sfumato :singleeye:


Ti stai divertendo eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io non mi stavo riferendo a te...


Comunque Sabina mi hai dato dell'ipocrita e questo mi offende ... mi si puo' dare della "rude", non avere tatto in certe situazioni, ma  ipocrita no, non mi hai capita affatto ... ma sta bene anche cosi, andiamo avanti.



.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non funziona con tutte, te l'assicuro
> 
> io ad esempio a letto preferisco l'uomo porco ma anche dolce
> 
> *l'uomo che mi sbatte come una zoccola mi fa cagare*


Quintina mi spiegheresti meglio sta cosa :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quintina mi spiegheresti meglio sta cosa :mrgreen:


cos'è che non capisci? la sfumatura? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> cos'è che non capisci? la sfumatura? :mrgreen:


Chiamala come vuoi  ma sono seria  mi piacerebbe capire :carneval:


Quinti' possiamo spostarci qui:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2038  se e' troppo hot :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiamala come vuoi  ma sono seria  mi piacerebbe capire :carneval:




non mi piace l'uomo che mi sbatte bum bum bum bum tipo martello pneumatico, che mi ansima nell'orecchio come un animale infoiato, che mi prende e mi rigira a destra e sinistra

a me piace il sesso dolce... con calma... gentilezza... amore... con tanti baci...





(ora basta che poi mi eccito)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

http://www.bruttastoria.it/dictionary/Zoccola.html


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non funziona con tutte, te l'assicuro
> 
> io ad esempio a letto preferisco l'uomo porco ma anche dolce
> 
> l'uomo che mi sbatte come una zoccola mi fa cagare


Il dolce euchessino eh?:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non mi piace l'uomo che mi sbatte bum bum bum bum tipo martello pneumatico, che mi ansima nell'orecchio come un animale infoiato, che mi prende e mi rigira a destra e sinistra
> 
> a me piace il sesso dolce... con calma... gentilezza... amore... con tanti baci...
> 
> ...


Perdonami, non era mia intanzione  :mrgreen: :rotfl: ... comunque il maschiaccio che hai descritto e' un poveraccio, si fotte il suo cervello in quel modo :mexican: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non mi piace l'uomo che mi sbatte bum bum bum bum tipo martello pneumatico, che mi ansima nell'orecchio come un animale infoiato, che mi prende e mi rigira a destra e sinistra
> 
> a me piace il sesso dolce... con calma... gentilezza... amore... con tanti baci...
> 
> ...


e lo so...lo so...lo so...qua contino...accarezzami la mia bella tettina...mi ami vero contino? Non sono una zoccola per te vero contino? Non mi consideri una prostituta...contino...???


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> peccato che sei gay
> 
> 
> sai com'è... mi chiamano la minchiapriva del forum


Eh sai...
Sono scelte di vita eh?
Di cosa ti lamenti...hai fatto le tue scelte...
Nella vita si sceglie eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

VABBE' Quinti',  buonanotte, a domani


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perdonami, non era mia intanzione  :mrgreen: :rotfl: ... comunque il maschiaccio che hai descritto e' un poveraccio, si fotte il suo cervello in quel modo :mexican: :rotfl:




eh... il mio primo marito lo faceva proprio così... perché si credeva un gran maschio....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> VABBE' Quinti',  buonanotte, a domani


Notte 

(ma stasera niente Santoro?)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eh... il mio primo marito lo faceva proprio così... perché si credeva un gran maschio....


Buona tranquilla...dai il primo marito lo hai bannato dai tranquilla...qua buona...posa la tu fronte sul mio petto...dai fatti un piantin..dai passa...qua c'è il contino tuo...dai fai la brava...
oh paperooooooooo buhaiolo....in do stai....oh papero...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buona tranquilla...dai il primo marito lo hai bannato dai tranquilla...qua buona...posa la tu fronte sul mio petto...dai fatti un piantin..dai passa...qua c'è il contino tuo...dai fai la brava...
> oh paperooooooooo buhaiolo....in do stai....oh papero...:mexican::mexican::mexican:



tranquillo, io non piango più per quello lì...

fuck him


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Notte
> 
> (*ma stasera niente Santoro?*)


Scherzi vero  ho la tibbu' alla mia destra  :mrgreen:

Ciao bella.


.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> notte
> 
> (ma stasera niente santoro?)


ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaahahaahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

*poi sono io che provoco eh?*







Strunz!​


----------



## dottor manhattan (4 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dagli altri in generale o dagli altri coi quali hai rapporti di amicizia di affetto o di coppia?
> 
> ps comunque concordo.


Dopo aver ricevuto il tradimento, averne analizzato i "retroscena", ho deciso che con tutti i tipi di rapporto avrei adottato lo stesso atteggiamento.

Per me la mananza di rispetto non è un problema, non la vivo come un fatto personale. I tradimenti che ho vissuto non hanno leso minimamente la mia autostima. Sono a posto conme stesso e negli altri ripongo solo la minima parte di me, anche se questo non vuol dire che io non sia generoso materialmente o sentimentalmente col prossimo.

Sono spensieratamente mio.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma poi perché per forza in un motel?
> 
> ci sono tanti uomini single che hanno la casa libera a disposizione...


Almeno io ragiono cosi';storie con donne single non le vorrei,sono altamente pericolose.
La donna sposata ''dopo''deve pensare ai fligli,al marito,alla casa...etc..,la single magari si innamora,ti vuole tutto per lei.
Pero'mi anche messo la pulce,quando mi racconta di quelli che le stanno dietro,dice che alcuni sono single


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar.
> Tua moglie è in grado di convincerti che hai più corna in testa di un cesto di lumache, e anche convincerti che non è vero un casso. Fidati...Lothar...loro fanno e tacciono. Non vanno in giro a sbandierare le loro avventure. Ma ricordati Lothar nessuna è santa, nè tua madre, nè tua sorella.
> E ricorda che quelle che appaiono tanto sante...sono in realtà quelle che ne hanno combinate di più.
> Credimi. Ste robe io le so...
> ...


Caro Conte purtroppo credo di essere piu'vecchio di te,quindi......
Vuoi che non lo sappia?Quante gatte morte ci sono in giro che apparentemente sono casa e chiesa, e fuori casa scopano come assatanate....tante.
Pero'secondo me non e'cosi':noi ci butimao senza pensare,loro sono piu'riflessive,insomma prima di darla ci pensano,noi,no


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah non saprei, nel mio caso, per es, sarebbe più preoccupante molto di più se pensassi moooooolto prima di fare una cosa.
> Come dire, più ci penso, ci rifletto,ecc, più la combino grossa!
> ..e il più delle volte ci rifletto sempre. :carneval:
> Ogni tanto però parto in quarta pure io, nulla di che...
> ...


 
No Eliade ho solo paura,l'altra,che si dia da fare....tutto qua'.
Poi sai mica posso correre dietro a dieci donne...ho poi sempre una riserva,hai visto mai che....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> maddai!
> 
> lui l'ha messo in conto
> è da un pezzo che lo dice che lei potrebbe rendergli pan per focaccia
> ...


io metto in conto tutto.......anche che scopi con tre uomini diversi:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm:incazzato:care ragazze mi state appiciccando un bel paio di corna o sbaglio????
> Comunque dici bene anche per lei sono un sacco di anni,pero'e anche vero che noi uomini siamo figli di...e ragioniamo spesso con una cosa sola.
> *Voi no,e prima di fare una cosa del genere ci pensate moltoooo,*o ....no?
> Dimmi che ho ragione...ti prego
> ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



​



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Col cavolo che è così. Una donna innamorata è fedele. Così come lo è un uomo.


Lo stato di innamoramento, secondo gli esperti, può durare al massimo tre anni.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda non ci ho pensato molto.... mi sono lasciata vivere.
> Il tuo problema e' che tu temi ti possa tradire, io sarei più preoccupata che lei possa innamorarsi. Io farei molta difficoltà a perdonare un tradimento coinvolgente... se fosse solo sesso potrei capire e perdonare più facilmente.
> La moglie del mio amante quando ci ha scoperti gli ha detto che avrebbe preferito scoprire che andava con una puttana.


 
La capisco anch'io la penso cosi',ma per quel che conosco mia moglie,visto che il sesso le piace e tantissimo,la vedo piu'da una botta e via che da storia.
Ovvio che non sarei affatto contento in nesuno dei 2 casi.......


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non mi piace l'uomo che mi sbatte bum bum bum bum tipo martello pneumatico, che mi ansima nell'orecchio come un animale infoiato, che mi prende e mi rigira a destra e sinistra
> 
> a me piace il sesso dolce... con calma... gentilezza... amore... con tanti baci...
> 
> ...


 
ragazze queste belle chiacchere proprio quando io non ci sono..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Almeno io ragiono cosi';storie con *donne single non le vorrei,sono altamente pericolose.*
> La donna sposata ''dopo''deve pensare ai fligli,al marito,alla casa...etc..,la single magari si innamora,ti vuole tutto per lei.
> Pero'mi anche messo la pulce,quando mi racconta di quelli che le stanno dietro,dice che alcuni sono single





lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte purtroppo credo di essere piu'vecchio di te,quindi......
> Vuoi che non lo sappia?*Quante gatte morte ci sono in giro che apparentemente sono casa e chiesa, e fuori casa scopano come assatanate*....tante.
> Pero'secondo me non e'cosi':noi ci butimao senza pensare,loro sono piu'riflessive,insomma *prima di darla ci pensano*,noi,no



Ma c'è un corso di laurea apposta per insegnare questi luoghi comuni? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate, ma io non ho capito se quel "intendi dire prostituta" in realtà significava che in effetti con una puttana già ci andava.
> 
> Spero di aver capito male, perché se così fosse lo troverei di cattivo gusto.


io ho capito lo stesso
ma ho pensato che marì si riferisse al punto di vista della moglie ferita



Daniele ha detto:


> Rompicoglioni, spacaballe, stracciamaroni. Si la definizione è esatta. In un momento di crisi coniugale una amante o un amante non sono altro che questo, persone quindi alquanto disprezzabili.


io non penso manco questo

e non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio
ogni situazione ha una sua diversità

tendenzialmente però penso che siano persone che abbiano problemi sottostanti, non tanto col marito quanto con sè stesse


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'ipocrisia lo sappiamo entrambe dov'è, non serve che te lo spiega. Ti reputo una persona intelligente e saprai capirlo da sola.
> 
> Il discorso sulle "salvaprostitute" non c'entra nulla con il resto.
> 
> ...


ma anche il tuo discorso è una semplificazione


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai di come le amanti chiamano le mogli? Sei stata amante anche tu?
> Per quel che mi riguarda io non la chiamo proprio in alcun modo... anzi non la nomino proprio. Ma a volte ci pensa lui a chiamarla in altri modi, visto che nonostante tutto continua a comportarsi nello stesso modo. Ma e' vero, il pezzo di carta per qualcuno legittima a fare quello che si vuole, tanto siamo sposati...


ma ti leggi?

capisco che ti abbia irrigidito ciò che ha scritto marì
ma con l'escalation delle cazzate non si va da nessuna parte

si direbbe che tu non faccia caso che l'ultima frase vale anche per te
e che, se  lui a volte la chiama in quel modo, faresti bene a valutare molto attentamenti i passi che farai ove lei dovesse decidersi a metterlo alla porta


----------



## Illuso (4 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> L'importante è quello che sentiamo noi. Non si ama a comando.


L'importante...è la salute.

Ti do una notizia sconvolgente, molti per entrare nelle mutande di altri, "fingono" di essere innamoratissimi, e se serve allo "scopo" non disdegnano di mentire, anche a se stessi..............

Ribadisco o ci si illude di amare, di essere innamorati ecc.ecc. e alla fine non è così.

P.s: Non capisco nemmeno a cosa ti riferisci, il mio intervento era una riflessione sul post n° 93 di Lothar.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'ipocrisia lo sappiamo entrambe dov'è, non serve che te lo spiega. Ti reputo una persona intelligente e saprai capirlo da sola.
> 
> Il discorso sulle "salvaprostitute" non c'entra nulla con il resto.
> 
> ...


Impossibile non quotarti:up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Niente affatto, io ti chiedevo di chiarire da "prostituta" e "puttana/zoccola" ... anche perche' a suo tempo anche io dissi a mio marito che se aveva dei "pruriti" perche' non si era rivolto ad una prostituta ... *la prostituta non cerca di fregarti un marito, l'amante si*.


Non sempre, stai generalizzando


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Impossibile non quotarti:up:


Quindi anche per te sono un'ipocrita?   Grazie! :umile:


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sempre, stai generalizzando




:ira: nella maggioranza dei casi E' cosi.​


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Almeno io ragiono cosi';storie con donne single non le vorrei,sono altamente pericolose.
> La donna sposata ''dopo''deve pensare ai fligli,al marito,alla casa...etc..,la single magari si innamora,ti vuole tutto per lei.
> Pero'mi anche messo la pulce,quando mi racconta di quelli che le stanno dietro,dice che alcuni sono single


qui sbagli di brutto

qui c'è un ampio campionario di donne sposata "innamorate" dell'amante
da quelle deluse 
a quelle che alla fine se lo sono sposato 
passando da quelle che gli hanno fatto l'inferno quando hanno capito che non le avrebbe sposate


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *io metto in conto tutto*.......anche che scopi con tre uomini diversi:carneval:


no, non metti in conto tutto
te lo stiamo dicendo da un pezzo


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :carneval:


Noto che sei di ottimo umore oggi :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Noto che sei di ottimo umore oggi :mrgreen:


io sono quasi sempre di ottimo umore

ma, dato che so che ci tieni alla sincerità, ti dirò che non mi ha fatto piacere leggere quella tua battuta


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sono quasi sempre di ottimo umore
> 
> ma, dato che so che ci tieni alla sincerità, ti dirò che non mi ha fatto piacere leggere quella tua battuta


La precisazione sulla prostituta?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi anche per te sono un'ipocrita? Grazie! :umile:


Quotavo l'ultima parte........Non ho evidenziato......perdono


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La precisazione sulla prostituta?


sì


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira: nella maggioranza dei casi E' cosi.​


Forse, ma dato che sono stata amante e mai una volta ho pensato di portarle via il marito, mi sono sentita di precisare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La capisco anch'io la penso cosi',ma per quel che conosco mia moglie,visto che il sesso le piace e tantissimo,la vedo piu'da una botta e via che da storia.
> Ovvio che non sarei affatto contento in nesuno dei 2 casi.......




ma Lothar, vuoi mettere il sesso con un uomo che ti piace davvero tanto e per cui provi qualcosa (con cui appunto può nascere una storia) con il sesso da una botta e via? Se a tua moglie piace davvero così tanto il sesso ti assicuro che le piacerebbe molto di più la prima opzione... non c'è paragone


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma Lothar, vuoi mettere il sesso con un uomo che ti piace davvero tanto e per cui provi qualcosa (con cui appunto può nascere una storia) con il sesso da una botta e via? Se a tua moglie piace davvero così tanto il sesso ti assicuro che le piacerebbe molto di più la prima opzione... non c'è paragone


non può non saperlo!

(credo)


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì


... lo so, a volte sono pignola  io ho rispetto per le prostitute, fanno un lavoro infame, ci vuole un gran coraggio e un stomaco di ferro ... oltre al fatto che non si conoscono le storie che ci sono dietro ad ognuna di loro (naturalmente non mi riferisco a quelle poverette schiavizzate e sfruttate dalla criminalita') ... e di piu', e' stato il primo lavoro storico da imprenditrice nella storia delle donne. 


Lo so, sono strana :mrgreen:  .


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse, ma dato che sono stata amante e mai una volta ho pensato di portarle via il marito, mi sono sentita di precisare


Una rondine non fa primavera  .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse, ma dato che sono stata amante e mai una volta ho pensato di portarle via il marito, mi sono sentita di precisare



Io devo ammettere che con l'inglese il pensiero mi era venuto


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... lo so, a volte sono pignola  io ho rispetto per le prostitute, fanno un lavoro infame, ci vuole un gran coraggio e un stomaco di ferro ... oltre al fatto che non si conoscono le storie che ci sono dietro ad ognuna di loro (naturalmente non mi riferisco a quelle poverette schiavizzate e sfruttate dalla criminalita') ... e di piu', e' stato il primo lavoro storico da imprenditrice nella storia delle donne.
> 
> 
> Lo so, sono strana :mrgreen:  .


insomma, marì.
ci sono quelle che indichi tu ma vedi bene in questi ultimi tempi che schiere di donne che , per non lavorare davvero, preferiscono i culi flaccidi e disprezzano le altre...quelle che si fanno il mazzo.
è una vergogna, dai


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma, marì.
> ci sono quelle che indichi tu ma vedi bene in questi ultimi tempi che schiere di donne che , per non lavorare davvero, preferiscono i culi flaccidi e disprezzano le altre...quelle che si fanno il mazzo.
> è una vergogna, dai


Hai ragione pero'  quelle sono zoccole, tutt'altra cosa dalle prostitute.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma Lothar, vuoi mettere il sesso con un uomo che ti piace davvero tanto e per cui provi qualcosa (con cui appunto può nascere una storia) con il sesso da una botta e via? Se a tua moglie piace davvero così tanto il sesso ti assicuro che le piacerebbe molto di più la prima opzione... non c'è paragone


 
Però dobbiamo distinguere cosa intendi per piacere tanto. Perchè secondo me c'è molta differenza con l'esserne innamorata.
A me lui piaceva (a dir poco) tantissimo per questo mi piaceva fare sesso con lui. I sentimenti, quelli veri, restano un'altra cosa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però dobbiamo distinguere cosa intendi per piacere tanto. Perchè secondo me c'è molta differenza con l'esserne innamorata.
> A me lui piaceva (a dir poco) tantissimo per questo mi piaceva fare sesso con lui. I sentimenti, quelli veri, restano un'altra cosa



ma comunque non è stata una botta e via... 

Lothar parlava di due alternative

1) una botta e via

2) una storia 

non ha specificato: una storia da innamorata. Comunque se hai una storia di solito la persona ti piace... altrimenti rimane una botta e via. Anche lui ha una storia, anche se non è innamorato della tipa


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però dobbiamo distinguere cosa intendi per piacere tanto. Perchè secondo me c'è molta differenza con l'esserne innamorata.
> A me lui piaceva (a dir poco) tantissimo per questo mi piaceva fare sesso con lui. I sentimenti, quelli veri, restano un'altra cosa


 certo che per mettere a rischio una famiglia  capisco molto di più l'innamoramento


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che per mettere a rischio una famiglia capisco molto di più l'innamoramento


Con l'innamoramento hai la quasi certezza di mettere in crisi la famiglia......


----------



## Sabina (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma ti leggi?
> 
> capisco che ti abbia irrigidito ciò che ha scritto marì
> ma con l'escalation delle cazzate non si va da nessuna parte
> ...


Reagisco in base agli insulti che mi vengono fatti. 
I problemi con sua moglie sono suoi. Non mi sembra di aver mai detto di avere intenzione di separarmi ne di volerlo fare in caso lui si separi.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Reagisco in base agli insulti che mi vengono fatti. *
> I problemi con sua moglie sono suoi. Non mi sembra di aver mai detto di avere intenzione di separarmi ne di volerlo fare in caso lui si separi.


E chi ti ha insultata  io una domenda del c***o ho fatto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con l'innamoramento hai la quasi certezza di mettere in crisi la famiglia......


 certo ...ma sono cose che ti arrivano tra capo e collo e coinvolgono i sentimenti.
solo la matraini dice di riuscire a fermarsi allo step del sesso.
personalmente non riesco a slegare le due cose perché al momento che avessi intenzione di fare l'amore con un uomo (nella lontana ipotesi che ritornasse l'ormone profugo)
vorrebbe dire che sono sulla strada dell'amore perché mi ha coinvolto totalmente.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

Io posso pensare che Lothar sottovaluti enormemente l'effetto che avrebbe la scoperta del suo tradimento sulla moglie.
E tuttavia, non possiamo dare per scontato che sia così.
Io per come sono adesso non rimarrei più di tanto sconvolta allo scoprire un tradimento di un mio compagno. (gliela farei pagare però... così impara a stare più attento, e mi faccio trattare da regina per un periodo di tempo indefinito :mrgreen:... scusate se scherzo un pochino.)
Il Conte, dice di aver scoperto che la moglie l'aveva tradito, è rimasto tranquillissimo.
Conosco personalmente signore che hanno preso i tradimenti del marito come scappatelle. (il viceversa invece... no, non ho presente casi del genere...)

Magari Lothar conosce bene sua moglie, e ha ragione. Va bene continuare a fargli presente che non bisogna mai dare nulla per scontato, ma chissà, magari noi conosciamo sua moglie meno di lui :mrgreen:

Uh, mi ricordo un caro amico, che cominciò ad accennarci al fatto che lui e sua morosa avevano una coppia aperta... mi ricordo con quanta autorità gli dicemmo che queste cose funzionano solo in teoria, e che la sua lei non avrebbe mai potuto tollerare che lui etc etc.
Hanno festeggiato i 10 anni insieme e convivono felicemente 

PS Lothar... non ti sto dando ragione punto e basta... rimane il fatto che quando non si coltivano i propri dubbi si rischiano sorprese assai brutte...


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Eliade ho solo paura,l'altra,che si dia da fare....tutto qua'.
> Poi sai mica posso correre dietro a dieci donne...ho poi sempre una riserva,hai visto mai che....


Non ho capito..temi che la tua amante si possa dar da fare con un altro uomo (marito escluso), oppure parli di tua moglie?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo ...ma sono cose che ti arrivano tra capo e collo e coinvolgono i sentimenti.
> solo la matraini dice di riuscire a fermarsi allo step del sesso.
> personalmente non riesco a slegare le due cose perché al momento che avessi intenzione di fare l'amore con un uomo (nella lontana ipotesi che ritornasse *l'ormone profugo*)
> vorrebbe dire che sono sulla strada dell'amore perché mi ha coinvolto totalmente.



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: questa descrizione e' bellissima!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::applauso:


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa: la coppia aperta è ben diversa dalla situazione di Lothar e comunque anche in quel caso ci sono delle regole all'interno del rapporto. Lothar dice che non vuole impegni con l'amante e che se sente parlare d'amore tronca tutto. Mah, io direi che dalle poche cose che dice stia già diventando una storia oltre la boccata d'aria....


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2011)

:dracula:





Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: questa descrizione e' bellissima!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::applauso:


 madre menopausarum


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nausicaa: la coppia aperta è ben diversa dalla situazione di Lothar e comunque anche in quel caso ci sono delle regole all'interno del rapporto. Lothar dice che non vuole impegni con l'amante e che se sente parlare d'amore tronca tutto. Mah, io direi che dalle poche cose che dice stia già diventando una storia oltre la boccata d'aria....



Certo, la coppia aperta è un'altra cosa, dicevo solo che non mi sento di escludere a priori che in effetti la moglie di Lothar reagirebbe legnandolo, facendosi ripagare in svariati modi, e poi passandoci sopra.
Cosa Lothar provi per l'amante, bà, io sono torda, ma non ci vedo molto più che il piacere di sentire una voce ancora nuova e piccante.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo, la coppia aperta è un'altra cosa, dicevo solo che non mi sento di escludere a priori che in effetti la moglie di Lothar reagirebbe legnandolo, facendosi ripagare in svariati modi, e poi passandoci sopra.
> *Cosa Lothar provi per l'amante, bà, io sono torda, ma non ci vedo molto più che il piacere di sentire una voce ancora nuova e piccante*.


Ma per me è proprio questo il punto, se fosse solo sesso il piacere starebbe nel sesso...no nel sentire la sua voce. Il piacere nel sentire la sua voce (praticamente tutti i giorni), indica, secondo me, un coinvolgimento diverso dal piacere fisico...


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: questa descrizione e' bellissima!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::applauso:


 IO STO PERIODO L'ORMONE CE L'HO *PARTICOLARMENTE SCATENATO*! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma Lothar, vuoi mettere il sesso con un uomo che ti piace davvero tanto e per cui provi qualcosa (con cui appunto può nascere una storia) con il sesso da una botta e via? Se a tua moglie piace davvero così tanto il sesso ti assicuro che le piacerebbe molto di più la prima opzione... non c'è paragone


:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> IO STO PERIODO L'ORMONE CE L'HO *PARTICOLARMENTE SCATENATO*! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Simy ma allora sei davvero Tinkerbell?


PS Non per l'ormone scatenato ma per l'avatar


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :dracula:
> madre menopausarum


Ma col permesso di soggiorno e' in regola   :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> IO STO PERIODO L'ORMONE CE L'HO *PARTICOLARMENTE SCATENATO*! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... e ci credo, alla tua eta' fanno ancora a cazzotti fra di loro   :carneval:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Simy ma allora sei davvero Tinkerbell?
> 
> 
> PS Non per l'ormone scatenato ma per l'avatar


 ...NO...non sono Tinkerbell.... ma visto che mi avete dato quest'associazione che mi è sembrata carina...ho cambiato avatar!! :up:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e ci credo, alla tua eta' fanno ancora a cazzotti fra di loro   :carneval:


 è ma devo trovà una soluzione..... altro che cazzotti.....questi stanno a tremila.... :no::no::no::no:


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è ma devo trovà una soluzione..... altro che cazzotti.....questi stanno a tremila.... :no::no::no::no:


 wow...ne è schizzato uno sul mio post


vade retro :racchia:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2011)

Il mio dopo tanto andirivieni fra cervello e creapopoli (perchè uno ne avevo, e, o faceva funzionare il cervello o l'altro accessorio, tutti e due contemporaneamente era impossibile) ha chiesto asilo politico. Le ultime notizie me lo danno che stà riscendendo lungo il Rio delle Amazzoni in barca scrivendo il libro delle sue memorie.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il mio dopo tanto andirivieni fra cervello e *creapopoli* (perchè uno ne avevo, e, o faceva funzionare il cervello o l'altro accessorio, tutti e due contemporaneamente era impossibile) ha chiesto asilo politico. Le ultime notizie me lo danno che stà riscendendo lungo il Rio delle Amazzoni in barca scrivendo il libro delle sue memorie.



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Tra l'altro... non hai problemi di autostima, eh? :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che per mettere a rischio una famiglia capisco molto di più l'innamoramento


ma mica è detto, sai?

prendi una donna mediamente in gamba
ha amici, interessi, figli, impegni, lavoro
un marito cui è legata da tanti anni
la passione non è più sfolgorante
il matrimonio ha creato dei binari di consuetudine che lei ritiene ragionevolmente congeniali
certo, il marito le pare un po' più cacachez di quanto amerebbe che fosse, ma insomma ...
è il suo uomo

poi un giorno scopre che lui ha un'amante
non una per cui ha perso la testa
una che gli sollazza il contenuto dei pantaloni

si incazza (normale)
si deprime pure un po' (magari si sente "ridotta" nel suo ruolo di compagna o le viene un altro pensiero del genere)
sente il bisogno di dimostrare a sè stessa, più che al marito, che ha valore anche da quel punto di vista
e va a letto col primo moscone che le aggrada

non si innamora del moscone, ma verifica che 'sto cambiamento non è male 
non necessariamente perchè il moscone è più bravo del marito, ma magari perchè la situazione la intriga o semplicemente perchè le vien bene il cambiamento (per tanti, tanti motivi può succedere)
torna a casa contenta, ma...
comincia a rendersi conto che lei è cambiata quella casa le va stretta
o meglio non è la casa
lei che è sempre stata una "brava moglie", che ha amato anche i difetti del suo uomo, ora quei difetti non li sopporta più
(certe cose possono far tenerezza se ti senti in "comunione" con una persona e darti potentemente sui nervi in un'altra)
doversi gestire in esclusiva tutta una seria di cose per tenerne esente lui non la fa più sentire utile ma sfruttata
sentire lui che dispone le fa rabbia
e le fa rabbia pure ricordare se stessa che a queste disposizioni di adeguava
magari la rabbia aumenta pensando che mentre lei provvedeva secondo le indicazioni di lui, lui trombava con un'altra, ma questo, in realtà, è secondario
non le piace sentirsi "comandata" da questo tizio
non le piace continuare a fargli da "spalla"

ma in fondo, ora che ha reso la pariglia, strombazzerebbe un po' in giro
e magari non le va di farlo alle sue spalle
non le va che lui pensi che dovrebbe astenersi
in fondo non le va neanche che lui si arroghi il diritto di pensare che nel rendere la pariglia lei fosse  giustificabile
ma chi si crede di essere questo?

si guarda intorno
si fa 2 conti (non solo economici)

si rende conto che il matrimonio le andava bene
ora non più
ora quello che prima era "il mio uomo un po' cacachez" è solo un rompiballe presuntuoso e arrogante
a letto sì può divertire anche senza di lui, finchè le andrà di darla un po' in giro
e darla in giro la intriga più che farlo con lui

investe una cifra con qualche 0 in un buon avvocato
e ....

gli dà un calcio in culo 


mica vuole un nuovo compagno
ha trovato sè stessa e le basta


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Vabbe' ragazze ci leggiamo piu' tardi   :up:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Reagisco in base agli insulti che mi vengono fatti. *
> I problemi con sua moglie sono suoi. Non mi sembra di aver mai detto di avere intenzione di separarmi ne di volerlo fare in caso lui si separi.


infatti te l'avevo scritto
per questo parlavo di un'escalation di cazzate


ma rileggi quel tuo post
perchè sembra dire molto più di quanto credi


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo, la coppia aperta è un'altra cosa, dicevo solo che non mi sento di escludere a priori che in effetti la moglie di Lothar reagirebbe legnandolo, facendosi ripagare in svariati modi, e poi *passandoci sopra.*
> Cosa Lothar provi per l'amante, bà, io sono torda, ma non ci vedo molto più che il piacere di sentire una voce ancora nuova e piccante.


col SUV :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> col SUV :carneval:


E' una delle opzioni! 

Ma sul serio, Amoremio, di donne che tutto sommato non lo considerano motivo sufficiente per una separazione non ne conosci tu? Donne che effettivamente si fanno due conti e preferiscono continuare come al solito? O anche donne che davvero se ne fregano alquanto?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma per me è proprio questo il punto, se fosse solo sesso il piacere starebbe nel sesso...no nel sentire la sua voce. Il piacere nel sentire la sua voce (praticamente tutti i giorni), indica, secondo me, un coinvolgimento diverso dal piacere fisico...


secondo me indica che  lo lusinga vedersi al centro delle attenzioni di un'altra:
normale

solo che nel suo caso lo lusinga assai, e lo pretende:
infantile


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma mica è detto, sai?
> 
> prendi una donna mediamente in gamba
> ha amici, interessi, figli, impegni, lavoro
> ...


me ne racconti ancora un'altra prima di addormentarmi?ardon:

anzi...già fatto zzzzzz


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> wow...ne è schizzato uno sul mio post
> 
> 
> vade retro :racchia:


 :rotfl::rotfl:addirittura!! cavolo stanno peggio di quanto pensavo!!!!
poi c'ho un collega che mi sta stuzzicando un po troppo!!! uffi.....:up:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il mio dopo tanto andirivieni fra cervello e creapopoli (perchè uno ne avevo, e, o faceva funzionare il cervello o l'altro accessorio, tutti e due contemporaneamente era impossibile) ha chiesto asilo politico. Le ultime notizie me lo danno che stà riscendendo lungo il Rio delle Amazzoni in barca *scrivendo il libro delle sue memorie*.


quando ricorda la sua attività altolocata

e inquinando l'ecosistema quando ricorda quell'altra
a proposito sembra che negli ultimi tempi il Rio sia mooolto inquinato: non è che il fuggitivo si è portato appresso anche la prostata? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' una delle opzioni!
> 
> Ma sul serio, Amoremio, di donne che tutto sommato non lo considerano motivo sufficiente per una separazione non ne conosci tu? Donne che effettivamente si fanno due conti e preferiscono continuare come al solito? O anche donne che davvero se ne fregano alquanto?


sì, ne conosco di entrambe le categorie

ma ne conosco di più di quelle che, passando attraverso molto dolore e l'incazzatura caimanesca, finiscono per trovare sè stesse e per piacersi
e decidono che son troppo in gamba per continuare a stare col rompichez arrogante
ho l'impressione, peraltro, che la voglia di strombazzare in giro sia eventuale (anche se a volte c'è e rileva l'intenzione di non doversi giustificare con nessuno)
secondo me quello che fa la differenza è la qualità del rapporto pregresso, il nuovo modo di vedere quella persona, l'idea di ritrovarsi, di lì a qualche anno, a doverla accudire con gli acciacchi ecc. ecc.

poi ne conosco anche qualcuna che resta per potersi vendicare rendedogli la vita un inferno e spremerlo fino all'ultimo


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> me ne racconti ancora un'altra prima di addormentarmi?ardon:
> 
> anzi...già fatto zzzzzz


 

manicure?


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> manicure?


s cusa, scusa scusa:scared:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> s cusa, scusa scusa:scared:


 


così va bene!
per stavolta, ti perdono


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma Lothar, vuoi mettere il sesso con un uomo che ti piace davvero tanto e per cui provi qualcosa (con cui appunto può nascere una storia) con il sesso da una botta e via? Se a tua moglie piace davvero così tanto il sesso ti assicuro che le piacerebbe molto di più la prima opzione... non c'è paragone


 
Forse ma una botta o....2 e via non genera alcun sentimento,viceversa qualcosa nasce,per forza


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho capito..temi che la tua amante si possa dar da fare con un altro uomo (marito escluso), oppure parli di tua moglie?


 
Parlo dell'amante......anche se non dovrebbe fregarmene niente......


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Parlo dell'amante......anche se non dovrebbe fregarmene niente......


Bè questo mi fà pensare che tu sia molto più preso di quello che tu stesso voglia ammettere


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Parlo dell'amante......anche se non dovrebbe fregarmene niente......


 Ti stai facendo coinvolger troppo mio caro amico...e non va bene :ira::ira:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ti stai facendo coinvolger troppo mio caro amico...e non va bene :ira::ira:


 
 Ragazze non e'cosi',io sono quasi sempre di granito.....non succede di sicuro,comunque tocco ferro........


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Forse ma una botta o....2 e via non genera alcun sentimento,viceversa qualcosa nasce,per forza


io stavo parlando della diversa qualità del sesso fatto con uno da una (o due) botte e via piuttosto che con uno con cui si ha una storia


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io stavo parlando della diversa qualità del sesso fatto con uno da una (o due) botte e via piuttosto che con uno con cui si ha una storia



Quoto.
Anche perchè c'è bisogno di tempo perchè due persone arrivino a conoscere i propri gusti ed esigenze, perchè imparino a fare l'amore nel modo migliore insieme.


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragazze non e'cosi',io sono *quasi* sempre di granito.....non succede di sicuro,comunque tocco ferro........


 ....C'è quel quasi che un pò stona! cmq a parte gli scherzi...come si dice a roma: _stà in campana_!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragazze non e'cosi',io sono quasi sempre di granito.....non succede di sicuro,comunque tocco ferro........


Se fosse così però, scusa se insisto, che te ne frega di cosa fà lei quando tu non ci sei?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fosse così però, scusa se insisto, che te ne frega di cosa fà lei quando tu non ci sei?


A puro titolo di disquisizione generale, senza parlare necessariamente del caso di Lothar.
Bè, ci potrebbe essere il semplice desiderio di possesso.
"E' cosa mia."
E anche il narcisismo per il quale se lei va anche con un altro, lui ne rimane sminuito.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io stavo parlando della diversa qualità del sesso fatto con uno da una (o due) botte e via piuttosto che con uno con cui si ha una storia


E' diverso sicuramente ma non è detto che sia peggiore o migliore, anzi....



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anche perchè c'è bisogno di tempo perchè due persone arrivino a conoscere i propri gusti ed esigenze, perchè imparino a fare l'amore nel modo migliore insieme.


Non è sempre così.....o forse sono stata un'eccezione


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A puro titolo di disquisizione generale, senza parlare necessariamente del caso di Lothar.
> Bè, ci potrebbe essere il semplice desiderio di possesso.
> "E' cosa mia."
> E anche il narcisismo per il quale se lei va anche con un altro, lui ne rimane sminuito.


"E' cosa mia" in una relazione per me è inconcepibile.
Già fatico a pensare di esserlo per mio marito, se il mio amante mi avesse vissuto così non lo avrei sopportato.
Sicuramente io non l'ho vissuto così, per quel che mi riguarda avrebbe potuto avere altre relazioni. Quando se ne parlava ridendo ha sempre negato, ora che è finita ha confermato che sono stata l'unica in quel periodo ma sinceramente non era il mio ruolo quello di fargli paranoie su cosa facesse nel tempo che non era con me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' diverso sicuramente ma non è detto che sia peggiore o migliore, anzi....
> 
> 
> 
> Non è sempre così.....o forse sono stata un'eccezione




Ma Farfalla tu non hai avuto una storia di una botta e via... Tu vuoi un bene infinito a quell'uomo. Io l'ho sempre percepito da come ne parlavi


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> "*e' cosa mia" in una relazione per me è inconcepibile.*
> già fatico a pensare di esserlo per mio marito, se il mio amante mi avesse vissuto così non lo avrei sopportato.
> Sicuramente io non l'ho vissuto così, per quel che mi riguarda avrebbe potuto avere altre relazioni. Quando se ne parlava ridendo ha sempre negato, ora che è finita ha confermato che sono stata l'unica in quel periodo ma sinceramente non era il mio ruolo quello di fargli paranoie su cosa facesse nel tempo che non era con me


 quoto quoto quoto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Farfalla tu non hai avuto una storia di una botta e via... Tu vuoi un bene infinito a quell'uomo. Io l'ho sempre percepito da come ne parlavi


Certo che gli voglio bene, gliene voglio tanto e ora più di prima.
Ma con il sesso tra noi, ti posso assicurare (sapendo di non riuscire a spiegarmi) questo c'entra poco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che gli voglio bene, gliene voglio tanto e ora più di prima.
> Ma con il sesso tra noi, ti posso assicurare (sapendo di non riuscire a spiegarmi) questo c'entra poco.


Mah... no so. Io ho provato entrambe le cose. Ho avuto due storie con due miei ex con cui ero sicuramente coinvolta emotivamente. E in mezzo una storia con uno sconosciuto (che poi è diventato mio amico, ma questo non potevo saperlo). Beh, il sesso con lo sconosciuto era... WOW! Era un uomo da sesso, niente da dire, ci sapeva fare un casino. Però... a me dopo un po' la cosa mi ha schifata. E dire che comunque mi voleva anche bene (e me ne vuole ancora, e io a lui) ma... non so, era troppo sesso e troppo poco altre cose. Con gli altri invece sentivo di avere un'intimità maggiore. Forse è perché li conoscevo da una vita, non so, so solo che era diverso, a me piaceva molto di più con loro


----------



## Daniele (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eh... il mio primo marito lo faceva proprio così... perché si credeva un gran maschio....


Cara Quintina, purtroppo io sono obbligato a fare in maniera rude, perchè tutte le donne che mi sono trovato avevano questo tocco comune. Ho dovuto passare due tradimenti per comprendere che il mio rispetto era alquanto controproducente. Poi curioso come sono ho chiesto ad amici scoprendo questa cosa triste, che la maggior parte delle donnee non sa cosa vuole, ma se nel sesso le tratti dolcemente sarai cornuto, nell'altro caso meno e sai com'è, io devo preservarmi dal essere preso per il culo da un'altra baldracca che dice una cosa e ne pensa un'altra. Peroò nella mia donna ho notato una sorta di coerenza che mi asserena,forse non sarò soddisfatto al 100% ma sono Felice/


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mah... no so. Io ho provato entrambe le cose. Ho avuto due storie con due miei ex con cui ero sicuramente coinvolta emotivamente. E in mezzo una storia con uno sconosciuto (che poi è diventato mio amico, ma questo non potevo saperlo). Beh, il sesso con lo sconosciuto era... WOW! Era un uomo da sesso, niente da dire, ci sapeva fare un casino. *Però... a me dopo un po' la cosa mi ha schifata*. E dire che comunque mi voleva anche bene (e me ne vuole ancora, e io a lui) ma... non so, *era troppo sesso e troppo poco altre cose*. Con gli altri invece sentivo di avere un'intimità maggiore. Forse è perché li conoscevo da una vita, non so, so solo che era diverso, a me piaceva molto di più con loro


A me non è successo...
Per il secondo grassetto: questo dipende appunto da quello che si cerca
Ti ripeto voglio più bene a quell'uomo adesso di quanto gliene ho voluto durante la nostra relazione. Forse adesso, dimenticato un aspetto che non può più esserci, sto scoprendo lati del suo carattere che poco avevo approfondito.....


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Quintina, purtroppo io sono obbligato a fare in maniera rude, perchè tutte *le donne che mi sono trovato avevano questo tocco comune*. Ho dovuto passare due tradimenti per comprendere che il mio rispetto era alquanto controproducente. Poi curioso come sono ho chiesto ad amici scoprendo questa cosa triste, che *la maggior parte delle donnee non sa cosa vuole, ma se nel sesso le tratti dolcemente sarai cornuto,* nell'altro caso meno e sai com'è, io devo preservarmi dal essere preso per il culo da un'altra baldracca che dice una cosa e ne pensa un'altra. Peroò nella mia donna ho notato una sorta di coerenza che mi asserena,forse non sarò soddisfatto al 100% ma sono Felice/


sul primo grassetto: ok, ci sta

sul secondo: miiiii


non sarà che tu non "rendi" nel sesso tenero?


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul primo grassetto: ok, ci sta
> 
> sul secondo: miiiii
> 
> ...


Amoremio questa è un pò cattivella però!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Quintina, purtroppo io sono obbligato a fare in maniera rude, perchè tutte le donne che mi sono trovato avevano questo tocco comune. Ho dovuto passare due tradimenti per comprendere che il mio rispetto era alquanto controproducente. Poi curioso come sono ho chiesto ad amici scoprendo questa cosa triste, che la maggior parte delle donnee non sa cosa vuole, *ma se nel sesso le tratti dolcemente sarai cornuto*, nell'altro caso meno e sai com'è, io devo preservarmi dal essere preso per il culo da un'altra baldracca che dice una cosa e ne pensa un'altra. Peroò nella mia donna ho notato una sorta di coerenza che mi asserena,forse non sarò soddisfatto al 100% ma sono Felice/


E' arrivato il re dei luoghi comuni.......


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Amoremio questa è un pò cattivella però!


non era mia intenzione
(però non mi pare)

il sesso è una questione complessa
ognuno ha preferenze e peculiarità le cui ragioni possono affondare nel profondo
ma che possono variare nel tempo e anche a seconda dell'umore del momento

e ciascuna variabile può incidere sul rendimento


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non era mia intenzione
> (però non mi pare)
> 
> il sesso è una questione complessa
> ...


 si si io avevo capito cosa intendevi!! infatti c'ho messo lo smile...... è che mi immagino un uomo che "legge" di non rendere abbastanza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si si io avevo capito cosa intendevi!! infatti c'ho messo lo smile...... è che mi immagino un uomo che "legge" di non rendere abbastanza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sono adulti

prima o poi ben dovranno prendere atto che, come loro han sempre da ridire sulla "resa" a letto delle loro compagne
anche le compagne potrbbero ... :confuso: :blank:, ma sono più comprensive


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono adulti
> 
> prima o poi ben dovranno prendere atto che, come loro han sempre da ridire sulla "resa" a letto delle loro compagne
> anche le compagne potrbbero ... :confuso: :blank:, ma sono più comprensive


 giusto:up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche le compagne potrbbero ... :confuso: :blank:, ma sono più comprensive



beige.....beige...stò soffitto....prima o poi tocca rifallo beige :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> beige.....beige...stò soffitto....prima o poi tocca rifallo beige :rotfl:


 :diavoletto::diavoletto:....... vecchia questa Tubarà!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2011)

Ma sempre attualissima :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma sempre attualissima :rotfl:


 assolutamente!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> beige.....beige...stò soffitto....prima o poi tocca rifallo beige :rotfl:


dev'essere proprio disperata 'sta donna

nessuna donna degna di questo nome che abbia il soffitto beige (... e già qui ....) lo definirebbe beige
salvo in un momento di desolazione

e visto il contesto di cui parli ....

ha proprio bisogno di avere dei manovali per casa :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2011)

Quoto farfalla e simy e quintina!

Lothar, sembra quasi che tu voglia addirittura convincertene!
Ti dici che non deve diventare amore, ti dici che sei di granito, ti dici che se senti amore scappi..però intanto ti da fastidio se le andasse con altri, hai un secondo cellulare solo per lei, la senti praticamente tutti i giorni!

Scusa ma da quanto dici te la stai proprio raccontando.


Farfalla la tua situazione è diversa! Tu vuoi molto bene al tuo amante e suppongo, da come hai sempre descritto il vostro rapporto, anche lui, evidentemente tra di voi non era solo sesso (se così fosse stato, non ci sarebbe stata quella magia di quando stavate insieme, del tempo che volava...così come hai tentato di spiegarmi una volta). 
C'era una certa complicità anche a livello mentale, che portava il rapporto al di la del solo sesso (come vorrebbe avere Lothar).
Secondo me il tempo è stato poco, ma a lungo andare la vostra complicità avrebbe intaccato almeno il tuo matrimonio (almeno per come ti vedo io).


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io posso pensare che Lothar sottovaluti enormemente l'effetto che avrebbe la scoperta del suo tradimento sulla moglie.
> E tuttavia, non possiamo dare per scontato che sia così.
> Io per come sono adesso non rimarrei più di tanto sconvolta allo scoprire un tradimento di un mio compagno. (gliela farei pagare però... così impara a stare più attento, e mi faccio trattare da regina per un periodo di tempo indefinito :mrgreen:... scusate se scherzo un pochino.)
> Il Conte, dice di aver scoperto che la moglie l'aveva tradito, è rimasto tranquillissimo.
> ...


Non rimasi tranquilissimo...
Ma feci l'amore con lei...fino all'alba...ero inarrestabile...diedi il meglio di me...
Quella notte me la ricordo finchè campo!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma mica è detto, sai?
> 
> prendi una donna mediamente in gamba
> ha amici, interessi, figli, impegni, lavoro
> ...


Vedi che hai capito?
Questa è la più alta descrizione di come io percepisco la femminilità delle donne.
Le donne per me sono proprio come hai descritto poc'anzi.
Non ne conosco di diverse.
Quindi...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono adulti
> 
> prima o poi ben dovranno prendere atto che, come loro han sempre da ridire sulla "resa" a letto delle loro compagne
> anche le compagne potrbbero ... :confuso: :blank:, ma sono più comprensive


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto farfalla e simy e quintina!
> 
> Lothar, sembra quasi che tu voglia addirittura convincertene!
> Ti dici che non deve diventare amore, ti dici che sei di granito, ti dici che se senti amore scappi..però intanto ti da fastidio se le andasse con altri, hai un secondo cellulare solo per lei, la senti praticamente tutti i giorni!
> ...


due anni e mezzo non mi sembrano pochi.....
ciclicamente torniamo a questo punto
Voler bene è una cosa, amare un'altra
La gelosia che Lothar prova per la sua amante io non l'ho mai provata.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> due anni e mezzo non mi sembrano pochi.....
> ciclicamente torniamo a questo punto
> Voler bene è una cosa, amare un'altra
> La gelosia che Lothar prova per la sua amante io non l'ho mai provata.


Si farfalla, per me sono pochi...soprattutto quando non si vive una relazione regolare.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto farfalla e simy e quintina!
> 
> Lothar, sembra quasi che tu voglia addirittura convincertene!
> Ti dici che non deve diventare amore, ti dici che sei di granito, ti dici che se senti amore scappi..però intanto ti da fastidio se le andasse con altri, hai un secondo cellulare solo per lei, la senti praticamente tutti i giorni!
> ...


No Eliade sbagli,forse mi sono espresso male,e adesso prendero' altre cannonate..........faccio cosi'con tutte le cose che sento''mie'',anche se lei non lo e',puo'fare quello che le pare,ci mancherebbe...
Io poi le anche detto che geloso deve essere suo marito,mica io....
sottolineo che il cell mi serve sopratutto per una delle mie attivita',pi anche per ''lei'',e'vero ci sentiamo tutti i giornima x 5 minuti,e non abbiamo parlato di menate tipo''quanto mi manchi'' o simili,ma solo di di quello che facciamo durante la giornata


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non rimasi tranquilissimo...
> Ma feci l'amore con lei...fino all'alba...ero inarrestabile...diedi il meglio di me...
> Quella notte me la ricordo finchè campo!


 
Tiu credo Conte l'ho gia'sentito dire..anche se confesso che non sose mi farebbe lo stesso effetto.Forse renderei il 5% del normale


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tiu credo Conte l'ho gia'sentito dire..anche se confesso che non sose mi farebbe lo stesso effetto.Forse renderei il 5% del normale


In un libro una volta lessi che era dimostrato che se un uomo  fa sesso con la propria compagna, anche solo sospettando, figuriamoci essendone sicuro, che lei sia stata infedele, produce addirttura spermatozoi più forti....

E' sempre la vecchia storia della marcatura del territorio


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma mica è detto, sai?
> 
> prendi una donna mediamente in gamba
> ha amici, interessi, figli, impegni, lavoro
> ...


 
Sai Amoremio mentre ti scrivo faccio gli scongiuri,perche'mi pare maledettamente cucita addosso,e'solo un caso vero????
Aggiungo che mia moglie,non scucirebbe un cent di avvocato,e che economicamente non  avrebbe alcun bisogno di me.
Ma non accadra'mai,perche'al primo cenno di casino',chiudo e divento un marito modello


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Eliade sbagli,forse mi sono espresso male,*e adesso prendero' altre cannonate*..........faccio cosi'con tutte le cose che sento''mie'',anche se lei non lo e',puo'fare quello che le pare,ci mancherebbe...
> Io poi le anche detto che geloso deve essere suo marito,mica io....
> sottolineo che il cell mi serve sopratutto per una delle mie attivita',pi anche per ''lei'',e'vero ci sentiamo tutti i giornima x 5 minuti,e non abbiamo parlato di menate tipo''quanto mi manchi'' o simili,ma solo di di quello che facciamo durante la giornata


 scusa Lothar perchè dovresti prendere altre cannonate! 
io ho capito quello che vuoi dire! e prima scherzavo (in parte) quando t'ho detto "sta in campana" spero che tu mi abbia capito!

quello che ti volevo dire..e forse mi sono spiegata male... è che secondo me tu e lei avete un legame molto forte! ma questo non vuol dire che tu sia innamorato e voglia mettere a rischio il tuo matrimonio!
solo che questo legame potrebbe diventare "ingestibile" per uno dei due..non dico che lo diventerà..ma potrebbe

io penso che tu in questo momento stia bene perchè questo rapporto ti fa evadere dalla tua quotidianità familiare (anche se ripeto non lo condivido affatto).....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa Lothar perchè dovresti prendere altre cannonate!
> io ho capito quello che vuoi dire! e prima scherzavo (in parte) quando t'ho detto "sta in campana" spero che tu mi abbia capito!
> 
> quello che ti volevo dire..e forse mi sono spiegata male... è che secondo me tu e lei avete un legame molto forte! ma questo non vuol dire che tu sia innamorato e voglia mettere a rischio il tuo matrimonio!
> ...


No.non.non mi conosci,credimi;oggi avrebbe dovuto chiamarmi nella pausa e non l'ha fatto,pensi che la chiami io,o che le mandi 1 sms??con il cavolo!!!!Tra quattro ore me la scordo,fino a lunedi'
Se mi vuole sa'come fare,viceversa amen.
:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No.non.non mi conosci,credimi;oggi avrebbe dovuto chiamarmi nella pausa e non l'ha fatto,pensi che la chiami io,o che le mandi 1 sms??con il cavolo!!!!Tra quattro ore me la scordo,fino a lunedi'
> Se mi vuole sa'come fare,viceversa amen.
> :rotfl:


 ....WOW...L'UOMO CHE NON DEVE CHIEDERE MAI ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In un libro una volta lessi che era dimostrato che se un uomo  fa sesso con la propria compagna, anche solo sospettando, figuriamoci essendone sicuro, che lei sia stata infedele, produce addirttura spermatozoi più forti....
> 
> E' sempre la vecchia storia della marcatura del territorio


Io trovo che quella volta...successa molti anni fa...penso almeno dodici...il suo atteggiamento fu fantastico...penso sia stato un grande atto d'amore il permettermi di marcare il territorio...e di non dire...o parlare di una cosa che in definitiva fu...tra lei..e il bencapitato.
Abbastanza paradossalmente fui ancora più veemente in quello che fu il nostro ultimo rapporto.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ....WOW...L'UOMO CHE NON DEVE CHIEDERE MAI ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
esatto non l'ho mai fatto e non comincio ora...sai correre dietro non e'mai stato il mio forte.
Mi permetto di ricordarti che spesso e'quello che cercate,e a corrervi dietro si diventa''schiavi'',perche'voi approffittate della debolezza.
Difetto che non mi appartiene.....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ....WOW...L'UOMO CHE NON DEVE CHIEDERE MAI ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma....
L'uomo Denim...lo abbiamo trovato
Se solo fossi capace anch'io di fare certi giochetti con le donne...se solo fossi capace...
Ma allora esiste...
Lothar insegnami eh?
Pensa che io permetto a loro di trattarmi in una maniera che non sai...pensa mi urlano perfino in faccia...
Sono proprio un rammollito...
Da dove inizio?

Intanto Lothar tromba più di me...e io sto là a fare il mona...quello tenero...quello che le ascolta che le consola...
e appunto vado sempre in bianco.

Lothar erudiscimi...tu hai più anni di me...sei un duca della figa! XD:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esatto non l'ho mai fatto e non comincio ora...sai correre dietro non e'mai stato il mio forte.
> Mi permetto di ricordarti che spesso e'quello che cercate,e a corrervi dietro si diventa''schiavi'',perche'voi approffittate della debolezza.
> Difetto che non mi appartiene.....


Si è vero...l'ho provato tante volte sulla mia pelle...
Sembra come che si convincano che tanto io non le lascerò mai...e si permettono di trattarmi come un pezzente...

Cosa posso fare? XD...


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esatto non l'ho mai fatto e non comincio ora...sai correre dietro non e'mai stato il mio forte.
> Mi permetto di ricordarti che spesso e'quello che cercate,e a corrervi dietro si diventa''schiavi'',perche'voi approffittate della debolezza.
> Difetto che non mi appartiene.....


 :blu::blu::blu::blu:non m'è piaciuta sta risposta....   :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:e cmq è risaputo che a noi donne piace essere corteggiate.... :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu::blu::blu::blu:non m'è piaciuta sta risposta.... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:e cmq è risaputo che a *noi donne piace essere corteggiate.*... :mexican:


Appunto corteggiate è ben diverso da correrci dietro...
Glielo spieghi tu?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu::blu::blu::blu:non m'è piaciuta sta risposta....   :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:e cmq è risaputo che a noi donne piace essere corteggiate.... :mexican:



sono canfusoooooooo
Nausicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa????
Spiegami...

Ma insomma corteggiate o maltrattate?
Se non posso essere l'uomo denim...
Ma quale uomo posso essere?
L'intimo di Karinzia? XD?
Il dolce euchessino?

Sono canfuso...

Perchè le donne mi maltrattano?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sono canfusoooooooo
> Nausicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa????
> Spiegami...
> 
> ...


Magari te lo meriti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Seriamente..Credo che la differenza tra corteggiare una donna e diventare il suo zerbino è parecchia.
Non sopporto gli uomini zerbino ma neanche quelli che si aspettano che basti schioccare le dita...
O nel caso di Lhotar che ha voglia di sentirla ma dato che lei non chiama lui non si "abbassa" a farlo....che palle! Ma vi sentite meno uomini se fate un gesto carino!!!!!!!!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Poi ovviamente: fiori, aprire la portiera dell'auto, musica al momento giusto e tutto il resto non guastano....


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto corteggiate è ben diverso da correrci dietro...
> Glielo spieghi tu?


 si poi glielo spiego.....:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari te lo meriti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Seriamente..Credo che la differenza tra corteggiare una donna e diventare il suo zerbino è parecchia.
> Non sopporto gli uomini zerbino ma neanche quelli che si aspettano che basti schioccare le dita...
> ...


Sono stato zerbino
Ma era paura di perderla...capisci?
Poi mi sono reso conto che non perdi...chi non hai


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sono canfusoooooooo
> Nausicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa????
> Spiegami...
> 
> ...


Le donne disprezzano gli zerbini... tranne alcune, che se ne approfittano... stanne alla larga.
Le donne trovano che l'uomo denim sia maleducato ed egoista, e non lo stimano... alcune lo trovano eccitante per un pò, oppure lo vogliono redimere, o ancora hanno bisogno di protezione assoluta e si attaccheranno come mitili... stai lontano pure da quelle.
Le donne si accorgono quando certi atteggiamenti sono costruiti, avvertono una nota stonata, e si insospettiscono, se non si arrabbiano addirittura. Quelle che non se ne accorgono non riescono a capirti, stai lontano pure da quelle.

Fai come ti senti. Alcune non gradiranno, vuol dire che non piaci loro, stanne lontano.
Altre gradiranno, vuol dire che a loro piaci; se pure loro piacciono a te, resta vicino.

Come se tu non lo sapessi già.
Meno male che avevo voglia di perdere un pò di tempo.


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne disprezzano gli zerbini... tranne alcune, che se ne approfittano... stanne alla larga.
> Le donne trovano che l'uomo denim sia maleducato ed egoista, e non lo stimano... alcune lo trovano eccitante per un pò, oppure lo vogliono redimere, o ancora hanno bisogno di protezione assoluta e si attaccheranno come mitili... stai lontano pure da quelle.
> Le donne si accorgono quando certi atteggiamenti sono costruiti, avvertono una nota stonata, e si insospettiscono, se non si arrabbiano addirittura. Quelle che non se ne accorgono non riescono a capirti, stai lontano pure da quelle.
> 
> ...


 brava! ottimo riassunto! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne disprezzano gli zerbini... tranne alcune, che se ne approfittano... stanne alla larga.
> Le donne trovano che l'uomo denim sia maleducato ed egoista, e non lo stimano... alcune lo trovano eccitante per un pò, oppure lo vogliono redimere, o ancora hanno bisogno di protezione assoluta e si attaccheranno come mitili... stai lontano pure da quelle.
> Le donne si accorgono quando certi atteggiamenti sono costruiti, avvertono una nota stonata, e si insospettiscono, se non si arrabbiano addirittura. Quelle che non se ne accorgono non riescono a capirti, stai lontano pure da quelle.
> 
> ...


e tanto per cambiare.....quoto:up::up:


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Seriamente..Credo che la differenza tra corteggiare una donna e diventare il suo zerbino è parecchia.


Concordo.

In fondo anche essere 'zerbino' è un modo per manipolare una donna.

Tempo fa ho avuto a che fare con un uomo di questo tipo che, facendo leva sulla mia estrema disponibilità e gentilezza, si è insinuato nella mia vita in modo subdolo e insistente.
Assumendo il ruolo dell'uomo 'troppo buono e innamorato', alla fine, l'uomo-zerbino lavora in modo che il rifiuto della donna diventi quasi un atto di ingiustizia nei suoi confronti.

Ma in fondo anche l'uomo spavaldo che scappa e che 'si fa desiderare' nasconde una forma di insicurezza. Far capire a una donna che si tiene a lei richiede la capacità di esporsi, di mostrarsi autentico e di sopportare, eventualmente, un rifiuto.

Per me un uomo che corteggia una donna deve avere quella giusta dose di sicurezza e fiducia in se stesso che gli permetta di mostrarsi sinceramente interessato e incuriosito da lei. Ma deve lasciarla libera, senza assillarla. Non è facile eh


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> In fondo anche essere 'zerbino' è un modo per manipolare una donna.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.

Del resto, non è neppure facile per una donna far capire a un uomo che ci interessa nel modo "giusto".
In questo campo, siamo proprio pari credo.


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Del resto, non è neppure facile per una donna far capire a un uomo che ci interessa nel modo "giusto".
> In questo campo, siamo proprio pari credo.


Eh sì. Pensa che volevo aggiungerlo ma non l'ho fatto


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> In fondo anche essere 'zerbino' è un modo per manipolare una donna.


C'è che si allena davanti allo specchio per riuscire a fare gli occhi pallati come i suoi


----------



## dave.one (4 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è che si allena davanti allo specchio per riuscire a fare gli occhi pallati come i suoi


Ci sono anche tanti altri trucchi....







:carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne disprezzano gli zerbini... tranne alcune, che se ne approfittano... stanne alla larga.
> Le donne trovano che l'uomo denim sia maleducato ed egoista, e non lo stimano... alcune lo trovano eccitante per un pò, oppure lo vogliono redimere, o ancora hanno bisogno di protezione assoluta e si attaccheranno come mitili... stai lontano pure da quelle.
> Le donne si accorgono quando certi atteggiamenti sono costruiti, avvertono una nota stonata, e si insospettiscono, se non si arrabbiano addirittura. Quelle che non se ne accorgono non riescono a capirti, stai lontano pure da quelle.
> 
> ...


Ma se devo stare alla larga...da quelle fatte così...da quelle fatte colà...chi mi rimane?
Ma in fondo le capisco eh?
Mi maltrattano...perchè...capiscono che...con il loro intuito...che...
" so massa sporcacion in leto!"


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma....
> L'uomo Denim...lo abbiamo trovato
> Se solo fossi capace anch'io di fare certi giochetti con le donne...se solo fossi capace...
> Ma allora esiste...
> ...


Conte non fare l'invornito..........io?macche'duca ,sono cosi'di carattere.
Mia moglie ogni tanto prova a urlare..ma io la metto buona in fretta.
Lei dice che sono un diavolo,e forse e 'vero,un'influenza sono anni che non dura piu'di mezza giornata,ovviament passata al lavoro.
Poi se'uno e'buono e gentile,ti mangiano,le femmine.......vabbe'Conte 
tu non mi sembri tanto buono...o vuoi che ti faccia un corso da Satana?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> In fondo anche essere 'zerbino' è un modo per manipolare una donna.
> 
> ...


Ma auf...ma che ingiustizia...direi...come dire...un affronto...e io che sniff..sniff...sob...sob...sono così buono...con te...ma tu avara, tegnosa, suora...non me la molli...

Vero non è facile...
(comunque dai, bando alle cazzate...bellissimo post...mi piace da impazzire come ti rapporti a noi uomini!)...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non fare l'invornito..........io?macche'duca ,sono cosi'di carattere.
> Mia moglie ogni tanto prova a urlare..ma io la metto buona in fretta.
> Lei dice che sono un diavolo,e forse e 'vero,un'influenza sono anni che non dura piu'di mezza giornata,ovviament passata al lavoro.
> Poi se'uno e'buono e gentile,ti mangiano,le femmine.......vabbe'Conte
> tu non mi sembri tanto buono...o vuoi che ti faccia un corso da Satana?


Facciamo un patto Lothar...tu vai al raduno...e io tengo buona tua moglie...poi alla sera ci troviamo io e te a bere na birra...e vediamo chi è stato maggiormente massacrato...dalle erinni...
SI sono un diavoletto...
Ma con il cuore buono!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è che si allena davanti allo specchio per riuscire a fare gli occhi pallati come i suoi


a due occhi così è impossibile resistere


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> a due occhi così è impossibile resistere


 si...è teneroso!!
anche il mio cane fa cosi quando vuole qualcosa! mi guarda con questi stessi occhioni supplichevoli!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non fare l'invornito..........io?macche'duca ,sono cosi'di carattere.
> Mia moglie ogni tanto prova a urlare..ma *io la metto buona in fretta.*
> Lei dice che sono un diavolo,e forse e 'vero,un'influenza sono anni che non dura piu'di mezza giornata,ovviament passata al lavoro.
> Poi se'uno e'buono e gentile,ti mangiano,le femmine.......vabbe'Conte
> tu non mi sembri tanto buono...o vuoi che ti faccia un corso da Satana?


Se sapessi che mio marito parla di me in questo modo avrei un buon motivo per prendere la porta di casa e andare...........
Scusa ma mi sa tanto di sboronata anche perchè poi in certi tuoi discorsi si capisce come stanno le cose realmente........:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> a due occhi così è impossibile resistere


Devo allenarmi a farli meglio allora :rotfl:

Quando li faccio il massimo che rimedio......è un grattino sotto al mento...:rotfl:

Vabbè, questa è l'ultima della settimana....scappo....buon fine settimana a tutti...


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non rimasi tranquilissimo...
> Ma feci l'amore con lei...fino all'alba...ero inarrestabile...diedi il meglio di me...
> Quella notte me la ricordo finchè campo!


 che poi il segreto è pensare alla moglie come ad un'amante.d'altronde succede spesso che da un ruolo si passi ad un altro...non ci sono mica due categorie fisse

ma ecco che in altra veste ognuna appare in luce diversa


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facciamo un patto Lothar...tu vai al raduno...e io tengo buona tua moglie...poi alla sera ci troviamo io e te a bere na birra...e vediamo chi è stato maggiormente massacrato...dalle erinni...
> SI sono un diavoletto...
> Ma con il cuore buono!


Va bene Conte,la birra l'adoro ma c'e di meglio,tocai,pinot,o traminer...quale scegli?
Non per vantarmi,adesso meno,ma mia moglie e'abituata bene,vabbe'che tu sei piu'giovane,ma non so'...e poi conta la qualita',mica la quantita'...
Cuore buono?Si'anch'io,mi e'capitato di vedere un micio piccolissimo per strada,raccoglierlo e portarlo a casa,o di soccorere lo sciatore caduto davanti a me,ma........donne e lavoro,sopratutto,cuore coperto di pelo...
Le erinni?Sembrano cattivelle qua',ma davanti a moltiiiii bicchieri di bianco,vedi come diventeranno buone...solo Conte chi guida dopo?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sapessi che mio marito parla di me in questo modo avrei un buon motivo per prendere la porta di casa e andare...........
> Scusa ma mi sa tanto di sboronata anche perchè poi in certi tuoi discorsi si capisce come stanno le cose realmente........:carneval::carneval:


 purtoppo cara amica io ho capito che tutti gli uomini...o almeno quasi tutti...parlano cosi delle loro mogli e compagne quando sono soli...
io lavoro in un'azienda prettamente maschile...e ti assicuro che la maggior parte fa cosi! che tristezza però....


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Allora ... a che punto siamo?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sapessi che mio marito parla di me in questo modo avrei un buon motivo per prendere la porta di casa e andare...........
> Scusa ma mi sa tanto di sboronata anche perchè poi in certi tuoi discorsi si capisce come stanno le cose realmente........:carneval::carneval:


Farfalla questa volta,non ho detto niente di male...
''La metto buona''vuole dire che ci prova,poi si arrende,mica urlo o la mangio sai...alle volte penso ad altro e  la lascio parlare..cosi'si incazza ancora di piu'

Poi e'vero che,non ho paura a dirlo,alle volte con subdola arte che solo voi donne conoscete,mi fa'fare quello che vuole lei..pero'e'raro..molto


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma mica è detto, sai?
> 
> prendi una donna mediamente in gamba
> ha amici, interessi, figli, impegni, lavoro
> ...



Perlamadonna azzo: ma questa novella e' peggio di via col vento :sarcastic: :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Sabina (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esatto non l'ho mai fatto e non comincio ora...sai correre dietro non e'mai stato il mio forte.
> Mi permetto di ricordarti che spesso e'quello che cercate,e a corrervi dietro si diventa''schiavi'',perche'voi approffittate della debolezza.
> Difetto che non mi appartiene.....


Ti deve cercare sempre lei perciò?


----------



## Sabina (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sono canfusoooooooo
> Nausicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa????
> Spiegami...
> 
> ...


Perché glielo permetti...
Ci deve essere un limite sai, passato quello non sei più disponibile.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché glielo permetti...
> Ci deve essere un limite sai, passato quello non sei più disponibile.


Vero si sono troppo buono...
Un orsetto panda...
Ma sai...io temo me stesso...perchè se mi trasformo in grizzly...poi non vorrei pentirmi di parole o gesti dettati dalla rabbia...poi ne soffro.
Magari mi trasformo in daniele bis la vendetta.
Ma ho una nuova ipotesi...Lothar mi ricorda tanto il mio compagno di stanza all'università...e devo dirvi che...tante donne cadevano ai suoi piedi...mentre a me mi disdegnavano...


----------



## Sabina (4 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> In fondo anche essere 'zerbino' è un modo per manipolare una donna.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.  :up:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero si sono troppo buono...
> Un orsetto panda...
> Ma sai...io temo me stesso...perchè se mi trasformo in grizzly...poi non vorrei pentirmi di parole o gesti dettati dalla rabbia...poi ne soffro.
> Magari mi trasformo in daniele bis la vendetta.
> Ma ho una nuova ipotesi...Lothar mi ricorda tanto il mio compagno di stanza all'università...e devo dirvi che...tante donne cadevano ai suoi piedi...mentre a me mi disdegnavano...


 
Vedi Conte non c'e'una ricetta,bisogna essere se stessi e fine.
Confesso che alle volte capisco alla fine giornata che ho rotto le palle a chi mi e'stato vicino,o alla sera penso a quella brava donna che dorme con me ,poveretta sopportarmi da tanti anni...
mi piacerebbe essere piu'buono alle volte,non scherzo,ma l'istinto e'quello.
Buon fine settimana a tutti gli amici/che del forum,spero di farlo anch'io sopratutto se all'ora di pranzo di domenica il Bologna avra'3 punti in+
e'una passione anche quella.....non come il sesso...viene un po'dopo...ciaooooo a lunedi'


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Conte non c'e'una ricetta,bisogna essere se stessi e fine.
> Confesso che alle volte capisco alla fine giornata che ho rotto le palle a chi mi e'stato vicino,o alla sera penso a quella brava donna che dorme con me ,poveretta sopportarmi da tanti anni...
> mi piacerebbe essere piu'buono alle volte,non scherzo,ma l'istinto e'quello.
> Buon fine settimana a tutti gli amici/che del forum,spero di farlo anch'io sopratutto se all'ora di pranzo di domenica il Bologna avra'3 punti in+
> e'una passione anche quella.....non come il sesso...viene un po'dopo...ciaooooo a lunedi'


E' dura essere sè stessi...
Ho sbagliato tutto io...
Ho sempre cercato di essere a seconda della persona che avevo davanti...
Ma se un giorno una mi dice...tranquillo...con me puoi permetterti il lusso di essere come sei...
Io scoppio dalla felicità eh?
Devo sempre dosare...andare piano...misurare...piano...piano...
Potessi io dire che so alla mia donna...
E trovare in lei che so...un uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....sisissisisisis....dai conte...sissisisisissi...facciamo sta roba assieme...sissisisisis...che bello...
Invece mio caro...ho sempre trovato docce fredde sul mio fuoco...
Buon fine settimana e saluti alla signora...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

*io e lothar...*

al lavoro...


----------



## dave.one (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' dura essere sè stessi...
> Ho sbagliato tutto io...
> Ho sempre cercato di essere a seconda della persona che avevo davanti...
> Ma se un giorno una mi dice...tranquillo...con me puoi permetterti il lusso di essere come sei...
> ...


Sai Conte, sta storia della freddezza mi fa tornare in mente, per certi versi, il rapporto avuto con mia moglie negli ultimi tempi, prima della caduta libera.
Non la si poteva sicuramente definire "caliente", ma non la si poteva nemmeno chiamare Haagen-Dasz!
Il fatto è che, probabilmente, non ci siamo mai trovati allo stesso livello di desiderio in contemporanea, e, con buona probabilità, abbiamo peccato in leziosità nel voler fare in modo che fosse l'altro ad accorgersene - provate a pensare al dover accudire i figli, pensare alla casa, lavorare, cucinare, pulire, rassettare... ma quando mai ci sarebbe stato il tempo di dedicarsi al semplice "pensare" a cosa potesse volere o cercare l'altro?
Certo, pecco di presunzione: non c'è scusa al mondo che possa giustificare la mancanza d'attenzione per chi fa parte della nostra vita. Ma quando il cervello è occupato da pensieri sicuramente non incentrati in prima istanza sull'altro o sull'altra, per mille motivi diversi, tende pericolosamente ad abituarsi al nuovo corso, sviando pensieri molto più importanti quali la ricerca del benessere nostro e del partner, la sua felicità, e così via. Questo ci spinge dentro una spirale viziosa, dove la mancanza di felicità dell'altro influenza la nostra, la assottiglia piano piano letteralmente invitandoci a ricercarla in qualcosa o qualcun altro.
Tant'è che ci disabituiamo così in fretta che nemmeno pensiamo più ad un "weekend rilassante a due", non facendo rientrare questo importantissimo piccolo ristoro dell'anima e del cuore tra le priorità del nostro matrimonio. E, come detto, siamo talmente ed assurdamente tonti che cominciamo a cercare altrove quello che invece abbiamo lì, disponibile, ad un semplice sorriso di distanza...
Per questo diventiamo "freddi" verso la controparte, quando in realtà tutto ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno è sentire il suo calore avvolgerci, farci sentire vivi e desiderosi di vivere ancora la nostra lunga vita assieme all'altro.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come è finita?


E' finita?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' finita?


Sei ancora innamorata persa?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnH3E8Q7l3A&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2F3Zsp5CdQ&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... nella peggiore delle ipotesi, le/i vostre/i  compagne/i/mogli venissero a sapere che le/li state tradendo ... cosa fareste?
> 
> A voi le risposte.​
> :leggi:​


Ora rispondo.
Ci ho pensato parecchio.
Per prima cosa vorrei avere delle prove inconfutabili di quanto asserisce lei sul mio comportamento.
Poi lei dovrà mettere per iscritto e firmare tutto quello che asserisce, facendo i nomi e cognomi di chi dice di aver visto me fare certe cose con donne che non sono lei.
Prima sistemo queste persone.
Poi dico a lei, usciamo a cena e ne parliamo.

Ma comunque il mio primo pensiero, la mia prima preoccupazione sarebbe di proteggere l'altra persona, che sarebbe collusa con me, in questa questione.

Dopo della cena, chiamerò una mia amica e le dirò: " Fammi un piacere, tu sei l'unica che sa perfettamente, perchè io mi sono trovato a fare certe cose nella mia vita, senti stanno per venire fuori ste cose, io ora devo andarmene per un po', fammi un favore, vai a trovarla e spiegagli tu, del the dark side of me, di tutto quanto lei ostinatamente come uno struzzo, no nha mai voluto vedere."

Del resto mi è andata bene...tutto è andato bene...sono vissuto come un cane randagio e nessuno ha mai prestato troppa attenzione alla mia vita personale. Quindi...

Ma ci vogliono prove inconfutabili, foto, film...ecc..ecc...tutto il resto sono cose che non sono MAI accadute.

Poi è una grandissima sfida Marì...
Io ti dico...credi a me a quel che dico io...o a quel che dice quella vecchia pettegola sul mio conto?
Se credi a lei, io ti lascio.
Se credi a me, resterò ancora con te.
Scegli.

Penso che se sono amato non tradisco.
Non ho mai tradito.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora rispondo.
> Ci ho pensato parecchio.
> Per prima cosa vorrei avere delle prove inconfutabili di quanto asserisce lei sul mio comportamento.
> Poi lei dovrà mettere per iscritto e firmare tutto quello che asserisce, facendo i nomi e cognomi di chi dice di aver visto me fare certe cose con donne che non sono lei.
> ...



Non ho capito Conte.

Una tua amica a caso o una precisa?
Tu devi andartene dove?
E poi chi deve andare a trovare questa tua amica? Tua moglie oppure la tua amante? e perché non cercheresti di spiegargliele tu queste cose?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Allora ... a che punto siamo?*



.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora ... a che punto siamo?




chi?

dove?

quando?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> chi?
> 
> dove?
> 
> quando?









​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ​


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


>








​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ​


ahò?????


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ahò?????




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A26hr9ZYSs


:up:​


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ti dico...credi a me a quel che dico io...o a quel che dice quella vecchia pettegola sul mio conto?
> Se credi a lei, io ti lascio.
> Se credi a me, resterò ancora con te.
> Scegli.
> ...


 
E' qui che continui a non voler vedere. Tu vuoi essere amato in un modo che magari il tuo partner non conosce, o non può utilizzare. Perchè forse anche il tuo partner vorrebbe essere amato in un altro modo. Se i pettegolezzi sono SOLO pettegolezzi non c'è nemmeno bisogno di discutere o di incazzarsi. Ci si incazza quando almeno una parte di verità esiste. Anche mio marito ragionava così (credi a me o a quella str....a che ti ha raccontato determinate cose? Io credevo a lui ma lui già stava con l'altra eh :mexican.


----------



## passante (6 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora rispondo.
> Ci ho pensato parecchio.
> Per prima cosa vorrei avere delle prove inconfutabili di quanto asserisce lei sul mio comportamento.
> Poi lei dovrà mettere per iscritto e firmare tutto quello che asserisce, facendo i nomi e cognomi di chi dice di aver visto me fare certe cose con donne che non sono lei.
> ...


 
 nonhocapitofava 

ma non importa, ho capito che non sono tanto portato per certe riflessioni. io diciamo così, che dovrei farvi conoscere il mio compagno così capireste perchè non potrei mai guardarlo negli occhi mentre scopre un tradimento. e quindi, spero di non tradire.


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

Io per ora ho letto delle risposte molto vaghe a dire il vero, la più vaga che sarebbe il caso di non mettere mai è "mi prenderei le mie responsabilità".
Marì, noto maggiormente nelle donne l'ipotesi di finire il tutto spartendo da persone civili il proprio...ma i maschi scoperti a tradire non sono solitamente finiti in mutande laciando la casa alla moglie per i figli? Quindi se l'uomo tradisce e viene scoperto e l'unione termina è giusto che la casa spetti alla moglie che accudisce i figli e via, mentre se è la donna che tradisce e l'uomo non ci riesce a stare è giusto dividere tutto e dare alla donna la sua parte...Marì, mi sa che la parità dei sessi sia ben lontana oltretutto nella testa delle donne,  che dici?
Io vorrei capire cosa significa "mi prendo le mie responsabilità!"
Ieri guardando "Lie to me" ho sentito unafrase che come concetto fa all'incirca così: "tutte le azioni hanno delle loro conseguenze, è solo che alcune di esse non sono prevedibili!"  Considerando questo, come ci si fa a prendere delle proprie responsabilità oggettivamente se le conseguenze sono soggettive??? Io ne parlerei.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io per ora ho letto delle risposte molto vaghe a dire il vero, la più vaga che sarebbe il caso di non mettere mai è "mi prenderei le mie responsabilità".
> Marì, noto maggiormente nelle donne l'ipotesi di finire il tutto spartendo da persone civili il proprio...ma i maschi scoperti a tradire non sono solitamente finiti in mutande laciando la casa alla moglie per i figli? Quindi se l'uomo tradisce e viene scoperto e l'unione termina è giusto che la casa spetti alla moglie che accudisce i figli e via, mentre se è la donna che tradisce e l'uomo non ci riesce a stare è giusto dividere tutto e dare alla donna la sua parte...Marì, mi sa che la parità dei sessi sia ben lontana oltretutto nella testa delle donne,  che dici?
> Io vorrei capire cosa significa "mi prendo le mie responsabilità!"
> Ieri guardando "Lie to me" ho sentito unafrase che come concetto fa all'incirca così: "tutte le azioni hanno delle loro conseguenze, è solo che alcune di esse non sono prevedibili!"  Considerando questo, come ci si fa a prendere delle proprie responsabilità oggettivamente se le conseguenze sono soggettive??? Io ne parlerei.


Daniele riconoscere i propri errori, mancanze, scelleratezze, E' arduo, e' faticoso, quasi impossibile, non da tutti ... la persona di volore, giusta, la si riconosce quando e' in acque contrarie, in difficolta', quando e' tutto contro di lui/lei  pochi riescono ad uscirne con dignita' nuotando a grandi bracciate ... i piu' galleggiano cercando scuse per pagare il prezzo ridotto (come si fa con i bambini ), cercano benevolenza/clemenza, sensibilita'  ... che rabbia quando fanno le pecore, o meglio le colombe della pace :incazzato:quando invece in te hanno seminato guerra e distruzione :unhappy: .


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> I Quindi se l'uomo tradisce e viene scoperto e l'unione termina è giusto che la casa spetti alla moglie che accudisce i figli e via, *mentre se è la donna che tradisce e l'uomo non ci riesce a stare è giusto dividere tutto e dare alla donna la sua parte*...Marì, mi sa che la parità dei sessi sia ben lontana oltretutto nella testa delle donne, che dici?


Guarda che di solito la case è cointestata. Ergo si divide sì, sia nel caso di marito traditore che di moglie traditrice. Poi se ci sono figli il giudice opta per mantenere AI FIGLI la stessa casa. E di solito vengono dati in affidamento alla madre. Nessun problema da parte mia se venissero affidati al padre. Voglio vedere quanti uomini lo farebbero però.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io per ora ho letto delle risposte molto vaghe a dire il vero, la più vaga che sarebbe il caso di non mettere mai è "mi prenderei le mie responsabilità".
> Marì, noto maggiormente nelle donne l'ipotesi di finire il tutto spartendo da persone civili il proprio...ma i maschi scoperti a tradire non sono solitamente finiti in mutande laciando la casa alla moglie per i figli? Quindi se l'uomo tradisce e viene scoperto e l'unione termina è giusto che la casa spetti alla moglie che accudisce i figli e via, mentre se è la donna che tradisce e l'uomo non ci riesce a stare è giusto dividere tutto e dare alla donna la sua parte...Marì, mi sa che la parità dei sessi sia ben lontana oltretutto nella testa delle donne,  che dici?
> Io vorrei capire cosa significa "mi prendo le mie responsabilità!"
> Ieri guardando "Lie to me" ho sentito unafrase che come concetto fa all'incirca così: "tutte le azioni hanno delle loro conseguenze, è solo che alcune di esse non sono prevedibili!"  Considerando questo, come ci si fa a prendere delle proprie responsabilità oggettivamente se le conseguenze sono soggettive??? Io ne parlerei.


In tutta la mia vita, in tutta, mi sono sempre assunto le mie responsabilità in prima persona. Sono stato educato in questo modo da mio padre. Prima però mi devi inchiodare alle mie responsabilità. Fidati il 90 su cento, mi si è sempre tentato di affibbiarmi colpe che non ho. E appunto non ho scritto giocondo in fronte. Sono lì ascolto con attenzione tutti i reati che tu mi ascrivi, poi ti dico...e tu CHI SEI per potermi accusare di questo? Se proprio insisti, ti faccio l'elenco dettagliato di tutte le tue mancanze nei miei confronti, quelle che non ti ho mai rinfacciato, quelle su sui ho soprasseduto, quelle a cui ho fatto finta di nulla, quelle che ho sopportato in silenzio. Non scambiare il mio cuore buono e accondiscendente per il cuore di un coglione. Ok, cara, ora affilo le asce e poi andiaamo sul ring a discutere. Ci stai?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che di solito la case è cointestata. Ergo si divide sì, sia nel caso di marito traditore che di moglie traditrice. Poi se ci sono figli il giudice opta per mantenere AI FIGLI la stessa casa. E di solito vengono dati in affidamento alla madre. Nessun problema da parte mia se venissero affidati al padre. Voglio vedere quanti uomini lo farebbero però.


Senti...per me, tenermi mia figlia, dato che ora è grande, molto indipendente e autosufficente, non sarebbe affatto una difficoltà, anzi vedo che quando siamo assieme ne facciamo di cose eh?
Io però NOTO che il rapporto che ha SUA madre con lei, è di tutt'altra natura...e noto già ora con la preadolescenza...il fatto che lei, come mamma, sta andando nel dimenticatoio...in quanto le compagnie di riferimento ora sono altre...
Insomma io non sarei MAI capace di togliere mia figlia a sua madre.
E non ho MAI permesso che mia figlia possa minimamente criticare sua madre davanti a me...divento feroce.

Da bambino avrei voluto stare con mio padre, e ci riuscii fino ad un certo punto, poi dovetti mettere in campo altri tipi di strategie...che alla fine della fiera furono per me vincenti.

Secondo me è la madre che "insegna" ad un figlio a voler bene a suo padre.
Prova ne sia che mia madre mi ha sempre insegnato ad aver paura di mio padre.

Ma i ricordi più belli della mia infanzia sono legati a quando si andava al mare...dopo 3 giorni, mio padre si rompeva le balle e diceva, vado a fare un giro a casa, vieni con me? A me non pareva vero...dormivamo assieme XD...e conducevamo una vita alternativa...con delle nostre regole...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' qui che continui a non voler vedere. Tu vuoi essere amato in un modo che magari il tuo partner non conosce, o non può utilizzare. Perchè forse anche il tuo partner vorrebbe essere amato in un altro modo. Se i pettegolezzi sono SOLO pettegolezzi non c'è nemmeno bisogno di discutere o di incazzarsi. Ci si incazza quando almeno una parte di verità esiste. Anche mio marito ragionava così (credi a me o a quella str....a che ti ha raccontato determinate cose? Io credevo a lui ma lui già stava con l'altra eh :mexican.


Fidarsi dell'amore dell'altro?
E' stata una pratica faticosissima per me.
Alla fine a furia di esercizio, ci sono riuscito.
In fondo non ci vuole molto.
Ma c'è anche un altro aspetto sai?
Mi sono reso conto che io per primo posso apparire inamabile.
A mia moglie io sono sempre apparso musone e pesante.
Ne convengo...io sono così con lei.


----------



## Sole (6 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io diciamo così, che dovrei farvi conoscere il mio compagno così capireste perchè non potrei mai guardarlo negli occhi mentre scopre un tradimento. e quindi, spero di non tradire.


Mi ha colpito questa frase, perchè è proprio quello che pensavo io di mio marito prima di scoprire i suoi tradimenti. E' stato bello crederlo una persona pura, anche più di me. Ed è stato terribile scoprire che in realtà non lo era.

Ma non voglio insinuare niente, Passante. E' una riflessione che ho fatto, con un po' di nostalgia, forse, per la mia età dell'innocenza.


----------



## passante (6 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi ha colpito questa frase, perchè è proprio quello che pensavo io di mio marito prima di scoprire i suoi tradimenti. E' stato bello crederlo una persona pura, anche più di me. Ed è stato terribile scoprire che in realtà non lo era.
> 
> Ma non voglio insinuare niente, Passante. E' una riflessione che ho fatto, con un po' di nostalgia, forse, per la mia età dell'innocenza.


eh, lo so che vediamo gli altri anche un po' come abbiamo bisogno di vederli, forse è sempre così, in misura maggiore o minore a seconda delle persone o delle fasi della nostra vita.


----------



## aristocat (6 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> eh, lo so che vediamo gli altri anche un po' come abbiamo bisogno di vederli, forse è sempre così, in misura maggiore o minore a seconda delle persone o delle fasi della nostra vita.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> eh, lo so che vediamo gli altri anche un po' come abbiamo bisogno di vederli, forse è sempre così, in misura maggiore o minore a seconda delle persone o delle fasi della nostra vita.


Tocchi un tasto enorme.
TI giuro che la mia ultima evoluzione è proprio la decisione ferma di non fare più così. A costo di perdere le persone che amo, non sarò MAI più disposto a vederle come "ho bisogno di vederle", ma la mia nuova onestà sta nel tentativo estremo di vederle esattamente come loro mi appaiono.
Questo tasto stonato qui, ha causato solo in me delusione e amarezza. MAI PIU'.
Così ho deciso.
E quando io ho deciso una cosa...XD...bisogna che venga DIO in persona a gettarmi da cavallo come Paolo di Tarso..perchè io receda.
Per una vita, per tutta la mia vita, mi sono sforzato di vedere gli altri come io avevo bisogno di vederli.
MAI PIU'.
E non sarò mai riconoscente abbastanza alla persona che mi ha aiutato a capire questo. 
Sono un uomo di dura cervice, testardo come pochi, ma quando arrivo a capire...la mia gioia è immensa...simile a quella che si prova, quando dopo aver realizzato centinaia di esecuzioni insoddisfacenti di un pezzo, decisamente brutta, si trova finalmente quella miracolosa.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi ha colpito questa frase, perchè è proprio quello che pensavo io di mio marito prima di scoprire i suoi tradimenti. E' stato bello crederlo una persona pura, anche più di me. Ed è stato terribile scoprire che in realtà non lo era.
> 
> Ma non voglio insinuare niente, Passante. E' una riflessione che ho fatto, con un po' di nostalgia, forse, per la mia età dell'innocenza.


SI è durissima prendere coscienza delle cose come stanno.
Ma o passiamo la vita come me a chiudere gli occhi, o si decide di aprirli benissimo e tenerli bene spalancati e finire di mentire a me stesso...dire a me stesso...cosa vedo e cosa sento.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai Amoremio mentre ti scrivo faccio gli scongiuri,perche'mi pare maledettamente cucita addosso,e'solo un caso vero????
> Aggiungo che mia moglie,non scucirebbe un cent di avvocato,e che economicamente non avrebbe alcun bisogno di me.
> Ma non accadra'mai,perche'al primo cenno di casino',chiudo e divento un marito modello


in realtà non è cucita su di te
sono: tre conoscenti, una mia amica e una collega di mia sorella

come campione mi pare sufficientemente indicativo del fatto che capiti abbastanza spesso

il primo cenno di casino potrebbe essere sufficiente
non tutti i rapporti implicano che il tradito dia una seconda possibilità ragionevole (e per ragionevole intendo realmente vivibile e che non trasformi il matrimonio in un inferno)


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari te lo meriti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Seriamente..Credo che la differenza tra corteggiare una donna e diventare il suo zerbino è parecchia.
> Non sopporto gli uomini zerbino ma neanche quelli che si aspettano che basti schioccare le dita...
> ...


grosse insicurezze portano grosse rigidità comportamentali


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> grosse insicurezze portano grosse rigidità comportamentali


 :up::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> a due occhi così è impossibile resistere


pensa che in me suscita cattiveria e fuga :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sapessi che mio marito parla di me in questo modo avrei un buon motivo per prendere la porta di casa e andare...........
> Scusa ma *mi sa tanto di sboronata* anche perchè poi in certi tuoi discorsi si capisce come stanno le cose realmente........:carneval::carneval:


 
maddai???? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> purtoppo cara amica io ho capito che tutti gli uomini...o almeno quasi tutti...parlano cosi delle loro mogli e compagne quando sono soli...
> io lavoro in un'azienda prettamente maschile...e ti assicuro che la maggior parte fa cosi! che tristezza però....


ma chi le racconta così,
ha soprattutto bisogno di raccontarsele così


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi le racconta così,
> ha soprattutto bisogno di raccontarsele così


 sicuramente si, ma da donna è veramente squallido sentire certi discorsi in pausa pranzo...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in realtà non è cucita su di te
> sono: tre conoscenti, una mia amica e una collega di mia sorella
> 
> come campione mi pare sufficientemente indicativo del fatto che capiti abbastanza spesso
> ...


Dipende;se hai piu'di 50 anni e 24 di matrimonio sulle spalle,in piu'interessi economici congiunti,prima di buttare via tutti ci pensi.....almeno spero


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dipende;se hai piu'di 50 anni e 24 di matrimonio sulle spalle,in piu'interessi economici congiunti,prima di buttare via tutti ci pensi.....almeno spero


Un donna che chiede il divorzio non butta via niente Lothar, mai in che mondo vivi??? Tu finiresti con il culo all'aria e con alimenti da passare che manco hai idea. te la stai raccontando alla grande, gli interessi economici in comune con lei diverrebbero...i suoi interessi dopo.
Sei troppo certo, davvero troppo, mentre per lei potresti essere una ottima miniera di reddito se solo ssapesse cosa pensi di lei.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente si, ma da donna è veramente squallido sentire certi discorsi in pausa pranzo...


penso sia squallido vedersi attorniata da tanti squallidoni
poi, va da sè che uno squallidone faccia discordi squallidi


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso sia squallido vedersi attorniata da tanti squallidoni
> poi, va da sè che uno squallidone faccia discordi squallidi


 giusto! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dipende;se hai piu'di 50 anni e 24 di matrimonio sulle spalle,in piu'interessi economici congiunti,prima di buttare via tutti ci pensi.....almeno spero


le 5 donne che ho usato come modello hanno dai 46 ai 58

economicamente
non ci hanno rimesso

sentimentalmente
hanno capito che che non avevano un granchè da perdere

emotivamente 
ci hanno guadagnato 

il tutto, comunque, passando attraverso un grande dolore e una pesante opera di obiettivizzazione di sè stesse


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un donna che chiede il divorzio non butta via niente Lothar, mai in che mondo vivi??? Tu finiresti con il culo all'aria e con alimenti da passare che manco hai idea. te la stai raccontando alla grande, gli interessi economici in comune con lei diverrebbero...i suoi interessi dopo.
> Sei troppo certo, davvero troppo, mentre per lei potresti essere una ottima miniera di reddito se solo ssapesse cosa pensi di lei.


No Daniele mi hai frainteso,lo so'benissimo,intendevo dal punto di vista sentimentale.
Vuoi che non sappia che si papperebbe la casa,a suo tempo gia'intestata a lei,e altre cose.
Ma in altre ''cose''saremmo per forza soci e...sarebbe scomodino.
E per finire non ha assolutamente bisogno economicamente,potrebbe stare super bene lo stesso.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Daniele mi hai frainteso,lo so'benissimo,intendevo *dal punto di vista sentimentale*.
> Vuoi che non sappia che si papperebbe la casa,a suo tempo gia'intestata a lei,e altre cose.
> Ma in altre ''cose''saremmo per forza soci e...sarebbe scomodino.
> E per finire non ha assolutamente bisogno economicamente,potrebbe stare super bene lo stesso.


come dicevo nell'altro post
potrebbe ritenere (certo con molto dolore) che non sarebbe, alla fin fine, tutta 'sta gran perdita


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Daniele mi hai frainteso,lo so'benissimo,intendevo dal punto di vista sentimentale.
> Vuoi che non sappia che si papperebbe la casa,a suo tempo gia'intestata a lei,e altre cose.
> Ma in altre ''cose''saremmo per forza soci e...sarebbe scomodino.
> E per finire non ha assolutamente bisogno economicamente,potrebbe stare super bene lo stesso.


Magari ne trova un altro magari più bello di te, magari seriamente innamorato o almeno un minimo interessato e puff...cosa ci perde? Anzi...ci guadagna!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Magari ne trova un altro magari più bello di te, magari seriamente innamorato o almeno un minimo interessato e puff...cosa ci perde? Anzi...ci guadagna!


 
Daniele quando passi i 50 e 24 anni di matrimonio...ne riparliamo


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele quando passi i 50 e 24 anni di matrimonio...ne riparliamo


 
sai lothar,
"interessato" non significa che la voglia sposare

una donna che ha già metabolizzato (con quel che segue ) il mito del principe azzurro,
ha già alle spalle un matrimonio con tutte le  sue cose belle e brutte
ha già assolto all'impegno riproduttivo

e capisce che per il marito il sesso con lei non ha più un granchè d'appeal  perchè non è una novità ...

ben può decidere che l'interesse che le basta è quello connesso ad essere lei la novità
e di non volersi abbassare a far la "clandestina"


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai lothar,
> "interessato" non significa che la voglia sposare
> 
> una donna che ha già metabolizzato (con quel che segue ) il mito del principe azzurro,
> ...


 Be'novita'dopo tanti ovvio non lo sia,ma io cerco di farlo bene,farlo tanto per fare non e'bello,ogni tanto mi dice''tu mi scopi solo per sesso e non per amore'',e non e'vero,insomma e'difficile,non sara'amore(dopo tanti anni...)ma qualcosa c'e'ancora.
Per quanto sia diavolo,non riuscirei.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'novita'dopo tanti ovvio non lo sia,ma io cerco di farlo bene,farlo tanto per fare non e'bello,ogni tanto mi dice''tu mi scopi solo per sesso e non per amore'',e non e'vero,insomma e'difficile,non sara'amore(dopo tanti anni...)ma qualcosa c'e'ancora.
> *Per quanto sia diavolo,non riuscirei*.


ma non hai detto che con l'amante non è amore?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non hai detto che con l'amante non è amore?


Ci siamo fraintesi,io intendo che cosi'parla mia moglie........


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ci siamo fraintesi,io intendo che cosi'parla mia moglie........


l'ho capito 
ma dici che non riusciresti se non ci fosse qualcosa di più oltre al sesso

questo vale solo con tua moglie?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ho capito
> ma dici che non riusciresti se non ci fosse qualcosa di più oltre al sesso
> 
> questo vale solo con tua moglie?


Certo.Sarei un'animale se dopo oltre 30 anni,fidanzati un sacco di anni,noin ci fosse piu'niente..


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo.Sarei un'animale se dopo oltre 30 anni,fidanzati un sacco di anni,noin ci fosse piu'niente..


punti di vista
:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ho capito Conte.
> 
> Una tua amica a caso o una precisa?
> Tu devi andartene dove?
> E poi chi deve andare a trovare questa tua amica? Tua moglie oppure la tua amante? e perché non cercheresti di spiegargliele tu queste cose?


Una precisa.
So io ben dove andarmene, comunque lontano da casa per un po'.
Questa mia amica parlerà a mia moglie.
No in quel caso, la mia amante, sa come deve comportarsi.
Ci sono cose che io non posso spiegare.
Perchè appunto sono cose così.
Mica puoi spiegare perchè il sole brilla XD.
Se io stesso mi trovo misterioso a me stesso, o peggio non mi riconosco in certe categorie che mi appioppano le persone...cosa devo spiegare?

Cosa dovrei spiegare?
Perchè mi piacciono alla follia certe cose?
Perchè il dolce è dolce e il salato è salato?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' qui che continui a non voler vedere. Tu vuoi essere amato in un modo che magari il tuo partner non conosce, o non può utilizzare. Perchè forse anche il tuo partner vorrebbe essere amato in un altro modo. Se i pettegolezzi sono SOLO pettegolezzi non c'è nemmeno bisogno di discutere o di incazzarsi. Ci si incazza quando almeno una parte di verità esiste. Anche mio marito ragionava così (credi a me o a quella str....a che ti ha raccontato determinate cose? Io credevo a lui ma lui già stava con l'altra eh :mexican.


Ho detto che ho smesso di voler essere amato.
TI ho detto che ho raggiunto quel punto dove la volontà si fa uguale a zero.
E lì sto da dio.
Sai abbastanza stranamente in questi ultimi mesi sono molto sereno e felice.
Ho come fatto un recinto attorno ai miei limiti.
QUesto sono e questo rimango.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le 5 donne che ho usato come modello hanno dai 46 ai 58
> 
> economicamente
> non ci hanno rimesso
> ...


L'obiettivazione...un tasto su cui insiste il nostro Lothar...
Se hai 60 anni...hai voglia tu di rifarti una vita..eh?
Orami i due terzi li hai passati...
E se sono stati che so 30 anni di dolori...la tua unica felicità è dirti...eh vabbè lungo la discesa verso la fine della vita...avrò meno dolore...
Ma coi giochi sono fatti...appunto sono fatti...

Tante vedove non si risposano...
Segno che svolta una certa parte della loro vita, forse, le donne, stan meglio da sole...sono più autosufficenti...


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...per me, tenermi mia figlia, dato che ora è grande, molto indipendente e autosufficente, non sarebbe affatto una difficoltà, anzi vedo che quando siamo assieme ne facciamo di cose eh?
> Io però NOTO che il rapporto che ha SUA madre con lei, è di tutt'altra natura...e noto già ora con la preadolescenza...il fatto che lei, come mamma, sta andando nel dimenticatoio...in quanto le compagnie di riferimento ora sono altre...
> Insomma io non sarei MAI capace di togliere mia figlia a sua madre.
> E non ho MAI permesso che mia figlia possa minimamente criticare sua madre davanti a me...divento feroce.
> ...


Una madre che insegna a voler bene? Ma stai scherzando spero! Basta con ste menate eh, prendetevi le vostre sacrosante responsabilità.

ps Conte dovresti uscire dalla tua visione autorefenziata, ognuno di noi ha la propria storia. E soprattutto chi è stato segnato da vicende difficili nell'infanzia e nell'adolescenza dovrebbe trovare il coraggio, da genitore, di andare oltre. E non rifare gli stessi errori che i nostri genitori hanno fatto con noi bambini.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> forse, le donne, stan meglio da sole...sono più autosufficenti...


Togli il forse . Quello che non comprendi è il fatto di non essere sole. Ci sono i figli, ci sono le amicizie, c'è il lavoro, ci sono le passioni. E se capita ci sono anche i nuovi amori. Le stampelle le cercate voi, cominciate a chiedervi il perchè (il 13 febbraio guarda le donne che scenderanno in piazza anche dalle tue parti, e comincia a chiederti cosa hai capito dell'universo femminile).


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una madre che insegna a voler bene? Ma stai scherzando spero! Basta con ste menate eh, prendetevi le vostre sacrosante responsabilità.
> 
> ps Conte dovresti uscire dalla tua visione autorefenziata, ognuno di noi ha la propria storia. E soprattutto chi è stato segnato da vicende difficili nell'infanzia e nell'adolescenza dovrebbe trovare il coraggio, da genitore, di andare oltre. E non rifare gli stessi errori che i nostri genitori hanno fatto con noi bambini.


Mai portato un figlio in grembo.
Sono solo riflessioni viste sul campo.
Sai MK, quando mia figlia era piccola piccola e mia moglie faceva i turni di notte...mi ricordo notti terribili...
Era solo ammalata.
Ebbene le provavo tutte.
Ma lei voleva...la mamma.

Sono il primo a dire che mia figlia è stata ed è molto terapeutica per me.
Ed è stata mia figlia a farmi capire...gli errori dei miei genitori, permettendomi di essere un genitore diverso.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai portato un figlio in grembo.
> Sono solo riflessioni viste sul campo.
> Sai MK, quando mia figlia era piccola piccola e mia moglie faceva i turni di notte...mi ricordo notti terribili...
> Era solo ammalata.
> ...


Invece credo che l'eredità lasciata ti pesi ancora addosso. Lei voleva la mamma... ma l'adulto sei tu! Siete voi!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Invece credo che l'eredità lasciata ti pesi ancora addosso. Lei voleva la mamma... ma l'adulto sei tu! Siete voi!


Uff...una volta ho visto un carissimo musicista alla fine dei suoi giorni...le ultime parole furono...mamma.
Io non l'ho portata in grembo. Io non ho allattato.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uff...una volta ho visto un carissimo musicista alla fine dei suoi giorni...le ultime parole furono...mamma.
> Io non l'ho portata in grembo. Io non ho allattato.


Vuoi che ti dica hai ragione? Allora mettiamola così, da tutto questo potere dato all'archetipo materno deriva tutto il tuo casino successivo... Te piass?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uff...una volta ho visto un carissimo musicista alla fine dei suoi giorni*...le ultime parole furono...mamma*.
> Io non l'ho portata in grembo. Io non ho allattato.


credo che succeda spessissimo in una sorta di viaggio di ritorno al contrario, tipo odissea 2001


----------

